# Northern Ireland Girls - Part Ten



## Bunny-kins

*Welcome to your new home girls! *​







​*Happy chatting! *
​


----------



## lmk

am i 1st


----------



## lmk

yeee ha!!!!!!!!!!  1st time he he he!!!!!


----------



## confusedcarly

Hey Girls how is everyone - it's been a month or two since I have been on here....so have been trying to keep up to dat with everyone   

Well DH had his SA today at RVH. I wasnt too sure if i was gonna go with him or not. So then i checked the letter and the appointment was actually in my name and it said that your partner must attend with you. So anyway i went down with him....and off he went to do the business...  And I waited in reception. After he came back i thought I would ask the receptionist how long before we would see the consultant. The receptionist was busy so some other wee clerk asked if she could help. God!! she was so abrupt and said it would be at least 8 -10 mths from initial consultation which would be Oct/Dec 2010....thats before we even sign anything to go on IVF list or see what treatment we need...i know this is probably standard but it seems so long to wait....im new to all this as well so dont know what to expect Anyway her manner was so abrupt and cutting....me and DH felt like two fools just standing there. Anyway....so i burst into tears on the way out. You would think the clerical staff could show a bit more tact and sensitivity when dealing with couples going through this kinda thing. GRRRRRR! It really upset me for most of the morning. If this is the way you get treated at RVH...im bracing myself.

Anyway I've requested an info pack from ORIGIN...do you think it would be worth a try?? Expensive i know...


----------



## Mamabud

Hi, congrats on being 1st Imk!!

Confused Carly - the waiting is soul destroying.  I was in the system from June 2006, and it was April 09 before I had my treatment.  I was so blessed that it worked first time, with only one fertilised egg out of three.  Origin is an option - not sure about the waiting list but.

Nothing much to report here - went to baby group to-day, and that was about it!!


----------



## cMac

Hi Carly, I understand your frustration, anyone I have spoken to on the phone has been lovely, any 'wee doll' I met in person  had an air of 'you are causing me an inconvenience' about them.  Its a shame the girl you spoke to didnt check her attitude.  Thankfuly the doctors and nursing staff are lovely.

The waiting list is incredibly long and 8 - 10 months simply for the review and consents form. Once your DH has his SA results back it is possible to pay for a private consultation with your doctor in order to sign the forms - I was quoted around £100 to do this.  This speeds up the first wait, but the wait for treatment is still around a year.

Origins don't have a wait at the minute, and they have reduced pricing as well for a limited time.  You can start treatment within a couple of months.


----------



## confusedcarly

hi girls thx for the feedback - i know im not the only one and everyone has to wait their turn......Would go ahead with Origin but not sure DH would agree - i get the feeling he would be happy enough to wait for NHS because 'time is on our side'. Me - not so much! Easy for men to just sit back and wait i supppose!

Loopybud - im sure you feel really blessed - your wee one is adorable!

Cmac - how do you go about paying for a private consultation to sign the forms? Do they send you out any SA results in the post or anything? and then would you take it form there? God im so clueless!


----------



## Mamabud

Confused Carly - as we also had 'plenty' of time, we decided to wait for our NHS go.  We started saving for a private treatment while on the nhs list.  Our thinking was that if it didn't work, we'd then have the money for a private go without getting into debt.  However, when my bf had a wee boy, and I visited, I went to my mums are cried sore


----------



## cMac

Carly, you can phone the RFC and ask for your doctors secretary or whoever looks after his appointments, they will give you the details.  We are with Dr McFaul and his wait to have the SA results out was quite slow, I'm sure we waited a couple of months,  I phoned his secretary a couple of times just to see where we were and she was really nice and sent us out an 'unsigned' copy of the results.

I would probably wait for the SA results and if they are takingn forever give thema ring-a-ding-ding.  The squeaky wheel gets oiled first!!!


----------



## confusedcarly

Cmac - cheers for that...i will leave it a month or two and then give them a ring....see what the craic is.

Loopybud - i think thats a great idea to save while waiting on NHS...i guess im just getting impatient. At least by saving you feel like you're actively doing something(whilst waiting)....I broached the subject of going private with DH and he suggested we wait until our next appointment and get all our results and take it form there. Thats sensible....the old hormones are running rampant....had a teary day today...dont know why as i have been so cool about the whole thing for the past couple of months   

Anyway...im heading to Spain in 3 weeks for a fortnight...hopefully will chill me out a bit. Anyone else any hols planned?


----------



## crazykate

ooooooooooh so very quiet on here   


 lmk - how you doing? 


 Cmac - how's you too?


Carly chin up sweetie I know it seems like a very long wait but I'm sure the time will fly in for you! 


I'm hoping to get my day three bloods done in the next few days to get ready for FET in June


----------



## Mamabud

Crazykate - fet in June - how exciting.  This has to be your time   

Confused Carly - where in Spain are you going?  I wanted to go abroad this year, but thought the heat wouldn't be fair on Zara.  We plan to go next year but.  This is the first time in 10 years that we haven't went abroad.  We are going to Fermanagh Lakeland Lodges in July, for a week.  Mum, Dad, Sis and nephew are going with Zara, dh and me.  Mum and Dad never go away, but think Zara swung it   
Also - I had good times and bad times when waiting on our go.  I'd be ok most of the time, but get triggered by certain events.

Imk - how's wee K doing?

Babypowder, sweetchilli, emak, shaz, mollycat, where are you all??  I'm sure I've missed many more 'regulars'!

Nothing much to post here,  area manager visiting to-day with the hr manager.  Think it's a social visit - no doubt there'll be some chat about returning to work.  Not doing much over the week-end.  With NW200 on, it'll be hectic, so we're staying in around town.


----------



## lmk

HELLO all!!!!!!!

confused carly the wait is horrific honey but take this time to enjoy your hols, save and enjoy you time (hard i know easier said than done)!!! you are young and you will get there honey.  I hope you fly up the list quickly    

crazykate Here i am!!!!!!  so chuffed for you honey for FET.  I will be    for you honey as you have been a great support to all of us on here!!!  ROLL ON JUNE!!!!!!!!!!!!! how have you been keeping??   

Loopybud how the hell are you, hope all goes well with work visit give me a bell later and fill me in!!!! 

Where is everyone c'mon sweetchilli, BP and ladyhex get some men on here for us all to drool over!!!!

chat soon all xxxxx


----------



## Cate1976

Hi everyone.  Just trying to catch up after going awol.  There is a reason for my absence, hard to explain as it could get mis interpreted too easily and I don't want any repeats of what happened last year.

Confused Carly:  (((((HUGS))))) to you.  Timing for DH and I was he had his SA done August 2007 and we got results in the post a few weeks later.  We had review and signed consent forms February 08, thought wait for letter of offer would be 4 months, turned out to be 7.  Not sure what waiting times are at the moment.  I did consider having the review appointment privately to get on the waiting list for tx a bit quicker but couldn't afford the £120.  

CrazyKate:  Hope your FET is successful.

Might have some more personals once I've read the end of NI girls part 9.


----------



## Babypowder

Hey LMK,

Glad that wee dote of yours is doing so well, your right though there haven't been too many naked men on here   

Cate nice to hear from you-hope the girls are doing well, never worry about why you where away, I wouldn't even explain, your back now and sure thats all that matters


----------



## Babypowder

LMK as requested


----------



## confusedcarly

Thank girls for the positive vibes - i think they are working!  

Loopybud - we are going to Benalmadena on the Costa del sol - will be good to get a bit of sun. Fermanagh is lovely - we go down a few times a year to see friends. Really nice place. Im sure you will be gald to get away. And the grandparents will be doting on the little one no doubt! You must be near me - im in Coleraine and think im gonna stay away from all NW200  crowds this weekend   

Dont know what i'd do without this forum!! Kinda keeps you sane trhrough the crazy times!!!

Roll on the weekend.......


----------



## Mamabud

Babypowder, you naughty girl   , and Imk - encouraging it lol!!

Bp - have you had you're viability scan yet?

Imk - no crack with work colleagues - back to work on 1st November, and for job sharing with another manager    Book Zara and me in for a day next week!

Confusedcarly - we should do lunch sometime.  That's how Imk and I met, and we're great friends.  We just arranged a meeting at the Lodge one day, and took a leap of faith!  If you want to, it'd be great to meet.  Maybe Imk would come too in a few weeks times once Kahlen gets a few more pounds on her??

Cate - welcome back!!!!  What age are the girls now?  How are you finding having double trouble?

New profile picture.  Not that I like to take pictures or anything!!


----------



## cMac

Morning ladies!

Le weekend and I don't know what to be at, I spend all working week looking forward to it and when it comes round I don't know how to make the best of it!

BP - Mmmmm MMM, yes indeedy!   

Crazykate - great you are getting your bloods done, feels like something is happening and your FET is getting closer I'm sure.

Carly - great to have a holiday to look forward to, just enjoying life whilst all the waiting and madness is going on.  We go on hols in September and I'm using this as a positive affirmation as I see myself on my hols rubbing a little bump and shopping maybe for little onesies (thats what the Americans call sleepsuits, not that I'm American but I am going to America!)

Loopybud - enjoy the NW200 or enjoy avoiding the NW200 whatever floats your boat!

Hello Cate!  Hello lmk!

Toodles!

(Could I fit in any more exclamation marks?!!!!!)


----------



## Babypowder

Yes Loopybud it was LMK as usual-she always wants the naked men   

Had an early scan on Sun as I have been staining-at the min it twins on board-two h/b's seen, have another scan on Tues-which is technically my viablility one so          that all is well.


----------



## Mamabud

Babypowder - twins - OMG how exciting!  I'm sure if the first scan was ok, the second will be too!

CMac - I love exclamation marks too lol!!

Not at the races, went down to the market at Portrush last night.  It was lovely.  Having a lazy day at home to-day.


----------



## confusedcarly

cMAC - Onsies - i love that...so cool! hope you have a good hol!

Babypowder - all the best for your scan sending you a truck load of         

Looopybud - would be great to meet...jsut let me know when suits you? Maybe someime next month or so once your little one is up to it ? I avoided the NW - my mum and dad came up and me and i took my mum to get eyelash extensions - they look fab - gonna get a set myslef for Hols!


----------



## confusedcarly

ps. sorry for all the typo's i think i had a glass of wine too many


----------



## JK32

BP - loving the pics!!! Just wanted to pop on and wish you all the best for yor scan on Tuesday    xx


----------



## Jillyhen

Hi girls

Hope you and the new arrivals are well.. I feel as if i have been away for absolute ages. So much to read..

Carly we had our review appt 4 weeks after hubby had his sa, rfc must have had a influx of referrals since we have been. I had emailled origin before we went on hols and they dont have a waiting list as such but as you say its the money side of things as well. Goin the email the rfc to see how the waiting list is goin..

Apart from all quiet still finger crossed every month.. We came home from hols yesterday morning and headed to the nw yest pm, great wee day out but freezing tho.


----------



## Mamabud

Confused Carly, sent you a pm there. If anyone else wants to meet up in the Coleraine area give me a shout.  

Jillyhen - welcome back!  Did you enjoy the NW and your holiday?


----------



## Jillyhen

We had  fab hol and really enjoyed the nw even tho i was foundered!!.

That would be great, just so that we can put a face to a name.


----------



## Mamabud

Jillyhen - sent you a pm there!

Babypowder - hope the scan went well.


----------



## Ladyhex




----------



## Ladyhex

sorry for the pic i was just trying out how to put pictures on !! it worked hahaha


----------



## Bunny-kins

Glad it worked!   are they plastercine models?


----------



## Ladyhex

hi bunny 

It was DD birthday party last year and we took her to a wee shop called " seaside ceramics" you can paint whatever you want and they glaze it.


----------



## Jillyhen

Babypowder love the pic no more of Gerald Butler


----------



## lgs30

ladies how are we all long time no speak     is fair shining


----------



## mollycat

very quiet here on the Northern Ireland Thread!!!! what you girls all up too

hey Lgs30- how are you keeping, little Danny is coming on, im sure he is a bundle of joy. 

no news on my... on day 9 today, been doing my nut symptom spotting, had a good first week and this week im   ..
roll on Wednesday to get it over and done with before i go   

enjoy the sunny weather girls.....

Debby xox


----------



## Babypowder

LX that pic   but glad you've worked out how to do them! Are they the ones you glazed?

Lgs Danny is gorge a real wee boy-are you having fun  number two  .

Loopybud, scan went well, said all was fine 'at this stage' they don't really fill you with confidence but im determined all will be fine   hows Zara?

Jillyhen Gerard as requested..............


----------



## Ladyhex

Bp~the kids painted them and i had to take pics before and after ...they were before 

Jesus Bp...thats not good for my vertigo lol gerard is the "man" 

mollycat happy belated birthday hun    

lgs ~ danny is just lovely


----------



## mollycat

thankies LadyHex


----------



## Cat1980 (heavenli)

Hi all,

I'm new to this thing and I thought it would be good to find some people who are in the same situation as me. I had my first appointment at RVH last May following lots of tests at my local hospital. Had tests done at RVH and received a letter in Sept saying we would require ICSI. I assumed that we would be put on some list at that point, but on reading on here I now realise that is not the case!!! I have an appointment on Monday where I thought I would get a timeframe for starting treatment. Now I realise that I haven't even started the nightmare yet! Am very upset by that! Have been trying to conceive for 4 years and the waiting is starting to get to me!


----------



## Mamabud

Mollycat - didn't realise Wednesday was test day.  Ignore the pm I sent you then.  It won't be long in coming around - any symptoms yet?

Ladyhex - glad you're doing well.  Zara is getting cuter by the day.  Has started randomly shouting, just to hear her voice.  Lies on the playmat as loud as can be   

LGS30 - Danny one lucky boy!!

Heavenlyli - the waiting is hard.  You have to wait to even get on the tx list.  All in all it took me 3 years to tx - the longest 3 years ever.  Unfortunatley unless you want to go private there's no alternative.

Getting Zara dedicated to-morrow - looking forward to it.


----------



## Cat1980 (heavenli)

Thanx Loopybud. Congrats on ur new arrival! I can't believe how long this all takes. Have attending my local hospital for fertility issues for four years and really thought it was coming to an end soon.


----------



## Cat1980 (heavenli)

Just back from RVH and have signed the forms so am now offically on both NHS and Private waiting lists. Dr Williamson advised the waiting lists at the mo is around 10 months with the private list potentially just around 6 weeks sooner! Just thought I would let u all know. Am surprisingly upbeat and ready to take on the world! Had another scan and no signs of cysts on my ovaries and all looking great! Its amazing the things that please you when u are going through this! lol


----------



## crazykate

Hi girls just popping in while I have some free time (the boss is out    )


Go on 4 June to pick up drugs and schedule for FET.... 


Hello Heavenli I hope the time flies for you


----------



## Jillyhen

babypowder, you have made my day he is soo dishy.. 

Welcome to the site heavenly ni, the girls here are great.


----------



## Polly19

Hi everyone - hope you're all enjoying the sunshine!

Heavenli - welcome! We signed on both lists for IVF with Dr Williamson at the end of April. It just feels good at this stage to be finally on the waiting list - not the waiting list for the waiting list. We were referred last July and were seen first in October, followed by more tests and the letter in December saying we were suitable for treatment.

Here's to everyone waiting over the next few months - we'll get there!


----------



## mollycat

are you all enjoying the 

Loopybud- didnt get a pm ...  love the pics of Z's dedication she is absolutely gorgeous  ...
one day to go for me, im all swings and roundabouts.... no implantation bleed this time, got real bad constipation ( sorry for tmi ) and slightly sore (.)(.).. so dont know what to think  ... tomorrow will tell!!!!!

CrazyKate-     for your next FET... sending you some early  

Polly & Heavenli- all the best for the upcoming tx     

hope everyone is doing well... still so so quiet over here     

love and hugs Debby xx


----------



## Cate1976

Heavenli:  Glad you're now on the waiting list for tx.

crazyKate:  Hope your FET is succesful.

mollycat:  Praying for a BFP for you tomorrow.

Don't want to say too much about me in this thread except for Hannah & Sian are thriving.  DH and I are loving being parents.  

The reason for my absence was that I didn't want to be posting about me and the girls as I felt that it would be too upsetting for others who were pg at the same time as me.  I know that I've upset a few people in the past and I'm sorry for anything I've said which has upset or offended anyone.  I have been reading both this and the bumps & babies threads to stay up to date with everyone.  I have missed posting on FF though.


----------



## JK32

Hiya Cate - good to see you posting again!! I'm sure you dont get a minute with the girls. Are they getting big and bold  I'm sure they are real wee Characters!!

I'm sure no one will mind you posting about the girls -  gives us all hope it may happend for us!! at the end of the day you have been through IVF too so you know how it feels!! i'm sure what has been said in the past can be forgotten about and a new start now 

You will have to post some photo's of the girls - would love to see them. Hope your keeping well.

Very quiet on this thread girls... 

Jk xx


----------



## mollycat

hi again all   .... only me...

need to liven up this thread, to many lurkers these days!! i was one of em!!   

Cate- lovely to see you posting again, would love to hear how you and the girls are doing!! I think everyone gets a bit emotional at times, its part of infertility. Dont let things stop you posting!!! as JK32 said, it gives us all hope!!! thanks for the   for tomorrow x

JK- how you keeping Mrs? your right about this thread, it needs a good shake      

mmm maybe some hot pics will do the trick.... where are they BP?? lol

 all...

Debby x


----------



## lgs30

hello girls    how we all doin its great to see some old hands back again the sun is lovely but theres a nip in the air still heard on news today thats there wil be snow on the hills of scotland come the weekend


----------



## mollycat

omg Lgs30... ? please no no... bring on the 

was just looking at flights and ferries to England, not a bad price at the mo... will see what the out come of this TX is before i book anything, would really like to go abroad for 2 weeks


----------



## Jillyhen

I think im wishing my life away counting down the months till we start treatment. Hopefully it will be end oct, but when i sent email it wa a year from signing.. I was saying to one of my best frieds today that all i can see is bumps n buggies. Hopefully some day it wil be my turn.

Anymore Gerald Butler or even George Clooney??


----------



## Cat1980 (heavenli)

CrazyKate and MollyCat.... Wishing you all the luck and prayers in the world!

Jillyhen... I know what u mean about wishing your life away. I have decided I need a project for the next few months to occupy my time. Have absolutely no idea what that might be.


----------



## emak

Hello ladies ,just popping in to wish Mollycat all the best for tomorrow


----------



## Mamabud

Mollycat - good luck for to-morrow.  I never had an implantation bleed - so that means nothing.  Sore boobs are a good sign   .  No doubt you be peeing on a stick very early   .  I must have sent the pm to someone else.  Jillyhen and I are meeting up to-morrow night, and I'd invited you, not realising the significance of the day.

Crazykate - I'm sure you are excited about starting FET - all the best with your tx.

Hi to everyone else - cate, heavenli, lgs30, jk32, pollyni, jillyhen.


----------



## mollycat

only me back again...

oh thankies Emak.... many hugs to ya   

where you heading Loopybud... might join ya both if im feeling up to it, if you dont mind me a bit    or   .... will text ya tomorrow and let you know


----------



## lgs30

me again mollycat all the best for tomorrow hun txt me lol      no doubt you will be up early


----------



## mollycat

ack.. bad news again im afraid...       , totally knew it, thats why i was so scared to test!!

on a high note, we still have 4   waiting for us, so by my calculations, i will be back on the roller coaster in September again.

Im not giving up without a fight, well least till im threw all my wee embryos!!

going back to trying the good old way for now...     

been reading about Agnus Castus, have any of you tryed it, a girl took Kira Agnus Castus from Boots and was   within the month, yeah i know im clutching at straws, but id try ANYTHING   .....

anyways.. sorry to be the bearer of more bad news!!!

over and out for now chicks xxxx


----------



## pink tulip

Hi Girls,

I'm an oldie on here but have been absent for a while due to life's turbulent ups & downs. I posted on "Old Musketeers" thread last night but thought I would stick my beak in here too. I am looking into having a re-focus on what treatments are available to us now and doing some research into IVM in Oxford

Mollycat - sorry it was a BFN  .Most of know how truely disappointing that is. Lovely that you are so upbeat tho and looking forward to using your frosties  

Love Pink Tulip xx


----------



## mollycat

hiya PinkTulip...... i remember you from way back when i was a lurker!!! glad your back motivated into looking for alternative TX..

i dont know what IVM is... but sound promising, i hope you find out loads of useful information from the girls...

 Debby xox


----------



## Mamabud

Debbie    but loving the attitude.  Your time will come, it's just going the scenic route.  Sent you a text there.

Pink Tulip, welcome back.


----------



## lgs30

hi every one sorry mollycat to hear your news     go to you iv heard of that stuff very positive feed back on it hope all goes well for you love your upbeat attuide hun hows everyone else doin welcome backpink tulip xx


----------



## confusedcarly

Hi All hows things? We got letter from RVH today to say SA was normal   . That was good news for us as before the results had been really poor/low. Anyone know How long it will take to get our next appointment? 

Going on hols on 5th June for 2 weeks - but have a bit of a chest infection going on   So hope it clears! Was supposed to be meeting Loopybud and Jillyhen tonight but was too afraid of giving anyone my germs....

Hello to everyone else and hope you are all well xx


----------



## Jillyhen

Thats good news.. We had got our review appt a month later after receiving hubby's results.

Im not feeling good either funny tummy. :-( 

Let us know what suits you again..

I would so love to try origin but cant really afford it at the min as we are trying to save as we are hoping to build a house but aint happening.


----------



## mollycat

again girls!!

loopybud-  for the invite tonight, sorry i couldnt make it, didnt wanna  over all you girls, that and my cake would have ruined your  tomorrow and we cant have that... just gonna have to eat all this myself tonight to console my self  .. will pop round early next week so im not that much of a tease with me buns... 

ConfusedCarly- good news on the SA, sorry to hear your not feeling very well, hope it clears up before your hols  have fun!

JillyHen- hope your dicky tummy sorts its self, hope i get to meet you and Carly soon x 

 all again ladies for all your support and best wishes over the last 2 weeks, it means a lot that ive got people i can speak to that understand this roller coasts


----------



## emak

Debby im so so sorry to read your news ,so sad but you have a fab attitude and loads of luck for the future


----------



## confusedcarly

Thanks Mollycat - hope we get to meet soon. 

Sending you   and keep the chin up girl xx


----------



## Mamabud

Mollycat - those buns!!  It's not fair    Hope you are feeling a bit better to-day     Give me a text anytime.

ConfusedCarly and Jillyhen - maybe we can organise something after the holidays are past.  Good news on the semen analysis.

Imk -thanks for lunch


----------



## mollycat

Loopybud- i know im such a tease   great news on your weight loss, good on ya girl, ya gonna be skinny marinky in no time   

Emak- hows you Mrs?, dont see ya about on the thread these day. Never worry about a bit of weight, it will fall on you when the baba is born and your out pushing your wee one in the pram....   

ConfusedCarly & JillyHen- how you both doing? all set for the weekend??

PinkTulip- did you find any information yet on the new treatment? 

Lgs30- whats you and the wee man been up to this week? 

hope everyone is well, still very quiet on this thread, thought it would have livened up a little by now   ...
news on me, i went out yesterday and bought a ton of vits and a fertility spell   ... BP has told me to try some things too...( bring on the tommy soup)   so watch this space girls....   

catch ya later, have a good day all


----------



## Mamabud

Mollycat - have good fun 'practicing'


----------



## Babypowder

Here you go Molly................


----------



## mollycat

mmm thanks BP   found some more too.....        



but do these count?


----------



## Mamabud

Mollycat - you're not wise lol!  Loving it!


----------



## Jillyhen

Mollycat where did you get the fertility spell? When we where on our honeymoon in Cuba we did a tour of havana and had taken us through this cementry where there was a grave of a saint of fertility. Cant remember what all you had to do tho.

Was out at a house party last nite n had a few wee glasses of wine, even though im still feeling crap really bad cramp. :-(

Hope you all have a lovely weekend especially as mon is a bank hol.. Yee haa


----------



## mollycat

LOOPYBUD- oh by the way, lost you no... was messing with my new phone and it disappeared!!!

JILLYHEN- got the spell from ebay, its was £6.50, i know its prob rubbish, but if it gives me some PMA im all for it!!! Also got a base line thermometer £1.99, and a rose quartz ring £1.99.!!! loaded up on agnus castus, royal jelly, vit c, vit b, vit b12, omega oil, and evening primrose... as well as my multi... over dose i know, but if it works i will be  also going to take my baby Aspirin in my natural 2ww.... watch this space!!!hope your feeling better soon chick x


----------



## Jillyhen

My god molly cat you will rattling with all them tablets!! Its bad enough taking folic acid...

Dunno what craic is still very crampy today im due my horrible visitor this wee but never normally have pains in between monthly's. Should i ring the rfc incase its anything in that dept?

Apart from that i was a very good girl last nite sat in an let hubby go out with mates, wudve loved to have headed out wrecked after fri nite, im goin out with my sis and a couple of mates to the winebar sothat should be good craic.

Hope you are all enjoying the bank hol weekend x


----------



## mollycat

Jillyhen- staying at home on a Saturday night, was that due to the hang over?  

I would give the clinic a ring hun, ive always found the nurses very helpful and they so say to  if you have any concerns!
Have a great bank holiday weekend, and enjoy the wine bar with your sis and friends, dont forget to have a wee one for me!


Loopybud & Lgs30- looking forward to meeting up on Tuesday for a good old natter.....


----------



## Mamabud

Mollycat - me too - plus can't wait to get a yummy dinner at the Lodge - starvo me!!

Jillyhen - I was home alone last night too.  Dh was at a stag party.  We have a wedding on Saturday - Zara included.  

Had a lazy week-end.  Going up to visit my parents to-morrow.  Baby group not on due to the bank holiday.


----------



## confusedcarly

Hey all hope you're all enjoying the bank hol weekend.....

Mollycat - can i ask what the baby aspirin is for the 2ww Im on the old agnus cactus, b12 and multivitamins....pill junkie or what??! In fact i read on zita west that b12 also increased sperm counts so i have had DH on it for 3 months now and his SA went from poor to normal...so maybe doing some good lol   
6 days til we go to Spain..hoping for a wee Spanish surprise  well theres no harm in a bit of PMA


----------



## mollycat

hiya ConfusedCarly- loads of stuff on the net about Aspirin and conception, take a look at this
http://www.amazingpregnancy.com/pregnancy-articles/319.html
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=233805.0

i took it on the sneak on my 2nd FET, im on convinced it was what help me get a BFP, shame it didnt last... DP wouldnt let me take it on this last go  hes changed his mind now.. so gonna take one 81mg tab from ovulation till end of 2ww ( whiles i try naturally ) hope this helps.... im rattling like a pill bottle 

hope you have a super dooper holiday.... 

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## mollycat

just a note Carly are you taking Omega 3 and evening primrose?? take a look at these too... hope it helps xox

http://www.babyhopes.com/articles/how-can-omega-3-fatty-acids-help-me-to-conceive.html
http://www.babyhopes.com/articles/epo.html

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## confusedcarly

Very interesting - im gonna go get me some aspirin!   

yeah taking the omega and primrose oil....we will be heard before we're seen with all those pills rattling inside of us lol


----------



## mollycat

hehe... mini race to get a BFP with VITS          

well least the trying is fun Carly


----------



## Jillyhen

Mollycat

I wasn hungover just totally wrecked after working on fri then gointo a house party, in bed at 2 then worked 1-7 in a bar. Just wanted a nite to myself it was bliss.

Loopy, lodge is so yummy especially the sunday carvery


----------



## Mamabud

Jillyhen - feel free to join us if you're not working.  What bar do you work in?

Mollycat and CCarly - anythings worth a go.

Watching Britain's got talent - love all those programmes


----------



## Jillyhen

Hi Loopy
I work in Johnsons at the railway station only do a sat, my shifts are goin to be shortened as i find the standing for 7 hours 2 sore on my knee.


----------



## lgs30

hi girls how are we all?
loopybud&mollycat really really enjoyed our afternoon at the lodge


----------



## mollycat

How is everyone today?? 

LoopyBud & Lgs30- thanks for a wonderful lunch yesterday, your wee baba's are gorgeous, cant wait to do it again!!   

JillyHen- You must work with my mate Amelda? ack being on your feet all day is no good for anyone.....   

CofusedCarly- All set for your wee holiday? have a great time


----------



## Jillyhen

Hi Mollycat

I do work with Amelda, she is a case.. I have asked to cut my hours 2 tough at the min.

I rang Dr Mcmanus today with regard to the pains ive either to go up after my period finished and get scanned or ask my doc to refer me to gynae in c'way. Suppose will see how it goes. Will know better tomorrow when i get a wee visitor (hopefully not tho).

Confused carly, im sure you are getting excited about your hols have a lovely time.

Loopybud saw the pic on lmk ******** you are def yummy mummies

Jillyhen xx


----------



## Mamabud

Jillyhen - feel free to add me on **!  I'm sure you know my dh and his brother, and the rest of the clan, if you're in Johnstons    Hope your pain eases.

Lgs30 and Mollycat - brilliant company and excellent food - what more could you ask for   .  Next time Imk will hopefully come too.

Bed time!


----------



## Jillyhen

Will do that loopybud thanks. I have prob met you in the street or out n about..

Typical i work in Ballymoney n cant meet you lot for lunch maybe if im needed to cover in coleraine will let you all no n maybe arrange summit.

My horrible visitor arrived this evening s0 not impressed   .

Hope you all have a lovely weekend im off to the winebar for my tea


----------



## Magoogle

Hi just came accross this thread for NI. Anyone had experience with donar eggs? I've had IVF 3 times which all failed and now considering donar My husband an I are both 40!!!


----------



## crazykate

Hi girls hope all is well with you all   

Hi Magoogle I'm sorry I can't help you but I know a lady who might from one of the other threads.  I will PM her for you if you like and see if there is any advice she can give you?

while I've got a quick 5mins, girls I started "sniffing" on Sunday - DH is doing my head in already........well it might be fair to say that the spray is making things seem two or three times as bad but I swear I'm going to end up being done for murder if he doesn't knock it on the head       FET on 14 July and test day just 2 days after my wee baby was due, hoping that this is a happy coincidence


----------



## Mamabud

Crazykate - all the very best with your tx.  Let's hope this is your time


----------



## Magoogle

Thanks CrazyKate any help would be appreciated


----------



## Jillyhen

Hi girls

Hope you are all well. Things are so quiet here. Hope you are all enjoying the sunshine.

I have now got myself a kitten so that is keeping me busy

Jillyhen x


----------



## Mamabud

Awh Jillyhen - what do you call the kitten?  Where is everyone?


----------



## Jillyhen

I called him Oscar, he is a wee monkey never sits still.

I agree with you it is very quiet everyone must be on hols.

Jillyhen xx


----------



## wee emma

well i went to see a medium on friday and she says that i'm going to have two children    love to know how she thinks this is going to happen... anyone else ever been to one?


----------



## Mamabud

Positive thinking Emma - twins on the card lol!!  I went to one ages ago.  It was a tarot reading.  She said I'd have twins, so you never know what the future holds lol!  I can't remember what she said to be honest.  It'd be interesting to go now and see if she could tell me I have a daughter. 

Jillyhen - hope your kitten is being good!


----------



## Jillyhen

Loopbud

He is a bad wee skitter..

I went to one ages ago who told me that i would have 3 children, 2 pregnancies all before i was 33.. Im 33 next week n no sign..
The last 1 i went to i had my tea leaves read and she said i would have a wee boy but wud be a while in coming.. Aargh


----------



## confusedcarly

Hi everyone how are you all? It does look like it has been quiet around here! Back from our hol and had a ball. The weather was fab and just lazed about the whole time  - back to the grind this week   Oh well!

jillyhen - hope your wee kitten is being good- i can imagine it is very cute!   

Wee emma - good to see you on again hun   hope you are well

Loopybud- how are you and wee Zara?

Everyone else - HELLO!


----------



## Jillyhen

Hi confused carly

Hope you are well relaxed will have to arrange that wee meet up again. Oscar is very cute keepin gme on my toes ny hubby is starting ti get jealous.. Where did you go on hol again? Seems like ages since i have heard from you.

The board has been very quiet not much happening.

Chat to you soon
Jillyhen xx


----------



## Mamabud

Welcome back ConfusedCarly - glad you had a good holiday.  

Jillyhen - if dh is jealous of the cat, what's he going to be like WHEN you get your baby lol!!


----------



## Jillyhen

I know he is also very fond of him 2. Im sitting on the laptop and so is oscar or on my shoulder!!


----------



## crazykate

Hello, hope all is well with everyone




I went to see a psychic last year in Blackpool when I was on holiday with my mum and dad.  She said that this time next year I would be pushing a pram past her.........how right she would have been   






No news here really.  RFC have changed me to patches rather than progynova as it didn't work for me at Origin.  Asked me to get my GP to prescribe.  Found out yesterday they probably could have prescribed it all and saved me a fortune on drugs    So now I have a box or two of progynova that I can't use and the pharmacy won't take back


----------



## confusedcarly

hey girlies would be good to arrnage a meet-up soon. Hope everyone is well x


----------



## Mamabud

Crazykate - really hope that this is your time           

CArly - I'm easy as for a meet.  If you to pm jillyhen, or I can do lunch someday soon, to suit you?


----------



## Jillyhen

Hey girlies

Im ok any night for a meet up you can come round to mine?

Jillyhen


----------



## chick1508

Hi Everyone,  thought this may be helpful to some of you.  I've been in contact with Origin Fertility Care and was absolutely delighted to hear that they have no waiting lists for treatment and at present they have a reduced price list (although not sure how long they will be keeping the reduced prices for).  Feel like my prayers have been answered.  Having my consultation in 2 weeks time and then hopefully I will start my treatment not long after that.  The receptionist was lovely on the phone and was able to answer all my questions.  Such a huge difference compared to RFC.  

Hope this helps x


----------



## crazykate

Hiya Chick - great news for you.  We have been with Origin too and they are lovely


----------



## Jillyhen

Thats fab chick

I had got their information pack and havent done anything about it. must get it filled in. Hopefully  win the lottery in the meantime.

Hope the rest of you are keeping well.

Jillyhen


----------



## confusedcarly

hi girls how ru all? would be good 2meet up soon if we can. i emailed RVH To see if they cud tel me when nxt app. might be. reply shud b due today tho not holding my breath lol we have kinda decided origin might be our answer. it was a toss up btween a few more hols and a baby! lol gona wait another month or two maybe. its such a lot of money tho...


Code:


----------



## Mamabud

Carly - it's worth every penny if it works!!    If you and Jillyhen want to arrange a date to meet, any day but Wednesday suits me.  I can leave Zara with dh.  We could even meet in Wetherspoons for a diet coke, and a chat, so we have a neutral ground.  Is anyone else interested in meeting up?


----------



## confusedcarly

hey loopybud and Jillyhen and anyone else! - wetherspoons would suit me fine - i could nip over any lunchtime. Or if evening suits...im good any nite except Thursday. 

Have emailed RVH twice about a rough estimate about our next appointment.....have yet to receive a reply even tho you get a confirmation email to say somebody would reply in 2 working days. Pretty shoddy. We are in a quandry at the mo as this next appointment RVH would determine what treament we need and get some test results. Should we just bite the bullet and go to Origin as they are offering free consultations....  All suggestions/ideas welcome


----------



## Jillyhen

Girlies

Lunchtime wudnt suit me as im working every day in Ballymoney cud meet for dinner in pizza pom n have a glass o wine? What do you think


----------



## Mamabud

What about Tuesday at 7pm in pizza pomodoro?  Who's in?


----------



## Jillyhen

Count me in pls


----------



## Mamabud

Jillyhen, I think confused carly, imk, mollycat are all going, and lgs30 is to see if dp can get home earlier from work.  Bring it on


----------



## Jillyhen

yayy thats great . Aw girls i had the most delicious banoffee last nite  in th ice house in portstewart would feed four people soo good.

my af was due n fri  was soo tempted to do a test as im now 2 days late but now have cramps starting. WOuldve been a perfect way to end a good weekend


----------



## Mamabud

Banofee - my mouth is watering   Jillyhen!  Wouldn't it be excellent to get a natural BFP!  You never know   .


----------



## Jillyhen

Sadly my bFp never came my af arrived this morning was soo gutted. Will just have to keep on trying.

After a hectic weekend im exhausted early nite for me i think.


----------



## Mamabud

Jillyhen - we all live in hope, don't we?  Looking forward to to-morrow night.


----------



## Jillyhen

Hey girls had a lovely time tonite.

How do you send bubbles?


----------



## lmk

on profile below name where it says click to blow press to your wee hearts content!!!!!!!  was fun tonight but STUFFED to the max!!!!!


----------



## confusedcarly

hey girls had a good nite last nite.....cudnt stop thinking about that yummy pasta today.....


I blew yas some bubbles....whatever they mean!


Hello to everyone else


----------



## Mamabud

Girls, my goodness paid off - lost 1lb to-night   .  Really enjoyed the chat - we'll have to make it a regular occurrance!

Just blew some bubbles too!!


----------



## confusedcarly

well done loopybud!!!!!


----------



## Jillyhen

Hey girls

I blew you all bubbles... My lasagne was totally scummy im surprised garlic was coming from my pores..

hopefully catch up again soon xx


----------



## Mamabud

My dh gave off about the reek of the room in the morning of garlic, and I only had 2 bits of garlic bread!!  Yum Yum!


----------



## Magoogle

Hey guys

Sounds like you all had a great time, are you all from the same area?

mags xx


----------



## Mamabud

Yes, we're all from Coleraine.  It'd be excellent to have an overall NI girls meet up - wouldn't it?


----------



## Jillyhen

Thats a great idea loopybud


----------



## crazykate

Morning,


Jillyhen sending you a huge      it's all so very unfair.....


Glad you all had a great night out too I'm starving reading about it all    


Ladyhex hun if you're looking in.....thinking of you.    


Magoogle - did you get any help about the egg donation?  I did ask my friend to contact you   


AFM I'm officially PUPO (FET yesterday) expertly done by Dr/Prof T. with a male student overlooking the event      Well they have to learn somehow!! Anyway let the madness begin   


Take care all 


Kate


----------



## Jillyhen

Hi Crazy kate and all the other girls

Hope you are well.

Im totally fed up at the min we have been on the waiting list for 7 months im just wishing my life away... Roll on Oct..

Loopybud there would be garlic on yor pizza as well..

Ive made an appointment to try the reflexology has anyone else tried this..

I better go n do a bit of work 

Jillyhen xx


----------



## confusedcarly

Hi all!

Jillyhen - i had reflexology and found it quite good. If you like getting your feet rubbed you will love it. It is so interesting the stuff you can tell from your feet. I havent had it since May but am def. gonna go back and get it done. If nothing else it is relaxing! I have heard of a few stories of women getting preggers from it  Keep the chin up girl .....October is only 3 months away! 

So far have emailed the RFC 3 times in the past 3 weeks- still no reply  If you didnt laugh you'd cry! If no joy in September we are def. going to Origin as i couldnt be arsed with the RFC!


----------



## Mamabud

Jillyhen - I didn't think there was garlic on pizza   .  

I know the waiting is so difficult.  Carly - why not get an information pack sent out anyway from Origin?  I did ages ago too, when I was waiting.  It will happen - but it's so frustrating waiting.

Kate -           this is your time!


----------



## Jillyhen

Loopybud
There usually isnt but if you watch them when they take it out of the over they coat it in something..

Carly are you using the correct email address? I got the pack 2 even though the consultations are free it the cost of the treatment. Why dont you ring them..

The waiting game is horrendous every month i have the ovulation kits out and still nuthing. Then i tested last nite n said i wasnt even tho the day was corrrect. 

Not going to rant and rave.. Its almost the weekend. Is anyone doin anything nice?

Jillyhen


----------



## confusedcarly

yeh Jillhen - im def. using the right email address so dunno what the craic is?? I wrote to them the old fashioned way and also requested copies of our test results in case we need them for Origin....i wont hold my breath. Has anyone else ever requested copies of results from RFC?


I have the referral form for Origin here too....gonna get it signed and sent in the next month or so.


Hows everyone doing?


----------



## Jillyhen

Hey Carly.

Not in great form still not ovulating and i testing at the right time. Dont know what to do as im having the cramps..

Thats a bit rude if they aren getting back to you.. Put in a complaint

Jillyhen


----------



## Jillyhen

Carly

I meant to ask who do you go 2 for the reflexology? Is it somone local

Hope the rest of you are well, the board is very quiet.

Jilyhen


----------



## Magoogle

Hi Guys

Have decided to go to Cyprus for ivf with DE in September...very last attempt, will let you know how I get on...fingers and toes crossed xx


----------



## Jillyhen

Aw magoogle

Gud luck to you both will have everything i can crossed. When do you go out?

Jillyhen


----------



## Mamabud

Magoogle - all the v best - hope this is your time.

Jillyhen - I think it's olive oil to stop the crust from being dry - not garlic?

C Carly - any further forward about a reply?

Off to the pool to-day with my two big sisters, nephew, niece, Zara!


----------



## crazykate

hi girls

Jillyhen - loopy is right.  I remember my twin sister was telling my cousin this about 2 weeks ago   

Magoogle - all the best with your tx hun    

Loopybud - enjoy the pool   

My mum's just off the phone to see if I feel pregnant     FET was last wednesday should I be feeling anything yet   Suppose she's just getting excited......


----------



## Jillyhen

Ah Loopy i never thot it was olive oil good thinking.

Crazy kate when do you test?

The whole ivf thing is daunting i really cant get my head around the process.

I had a dream last nite that we got our letter earlier than expected and started treatment straight away. What are the chances!!

So fed up with the weather would really love some sunshine

Jillyhen x


----------



## crazykate

Hiya jillyhen - not testing until next wednesday 

Weather is supposed to get better by the weekend


----------



## Jillyhen

Fingers crossed crazy kate a bit of heat would go down a treat..

Fingers crossed for you 

Jillyhen x


----------



## Magoogle

Thanks everyone

Hopefully the 1st Sept, although still waiting on bloods etc but hopefuly will all be sorted this week. Good luck for next Wed Crazy Kate...have everything crossed for you    xx


----------



## Mamabud

Crazykate - I started to feel symptoms the Sunday week after I tested.  I had a wedding the week after my transfer (on the Friday), and felt so normal.  On the Sunday I spied bumps around my nipples, and started to feel nauseous at the back of my throat.  Some people don't even get symptoms!!  Roll on Wednesday!

Jillyhen - physically (sp?) ivf is challenging, but it's the emotional rollercoaster which you undergo.  On the week of my final scan, egg collection and transfer, I never cried so much, nor felt so down.  My tx was threatened to be cancelled, but you know the rest - she on her playmat as we speak   .  Just be positive, and hope for the best.
Hope your dream comes true!

Magoogle - exciting times!  Hope a/f behaves!!

Had a good time at the pool - Zara so loves it.  Sit's like a princess looking all around her!


----------



## confusedcarly

hiya girlies

jillyhen i went to a girl in Ballymoney - she has a place at the leisure centre - i will hoke out her number and get it to you. she is very nice and easy to talk to.

No reply as yet - its a joke. I wrote to them asking them for a copy of our results so we have them for Origin. if i dont get a reply or any joy with that im actually going to go into the royal next time im down at my mums   
magoogle - all the best with tx
crazycate - sending u loadsa     

Loopybud - well done on the weightloss......you go girl!!!  how is lmk these days?


----------



## Jillyhen

Ive made an appointment with a girl near Castleroe nut sure im willing to try anything.

A girl i work with was saying it was very challenging and not to get stressed and to treat yourself every month. I just wish time would roll on. I dont know what my body is at im very crampy still after my af finished and just not feeling great.

A wee holiday would be great!!

At least the sun in shining today.. We cudve met for lunch as im working in Coleraine all day.. What did i not think of that earlier!!.

Take care

Jillyhen x


----------



## Mamabud

Jillyhen   that would have been a plan.

CCArly - Lmk is the v best - 10 weeks to-morrow.

We'll have to arrange another night soon.  I'm starting to have withdrawal symptoms from cheesey garlic bread - yum yum!  Maybe we can arrange a date for August?


----------



## shoppingqueen

Hi ladies

Just wanted to let you know that we had IVF there April/May & I'm now 12wks pregnant with 1 baby!  We had SET this time due to our twins history & we have 4 frosties! 

It was emotional to go thru it all again esp as we never should have been in that position but it was worth it.  This wee baby is called Munchkin (reason being we carried Grace & James out of the church to "Somewhere over the rainbow".  The Munchkins helped Dorothy get over the rainbow & this wee miracle will bring us one after all the pain)
This baby needless to say will never be a replacement for the twins - they will walk in our hearts forever but it will help us to heal & it is so so wanted & loved.

We feel so lucky.  

BJP08 & Ladyhex I hope this news doesn't add to your pain.  In Aug last year I was where you both are & it was the most painful heartbreaking thing ever.  You never ever will get over it as we never will but I hope with all my heart that it gives you HOPE that things can get better.

Good luck Crazycate

Congrats to you of you pregnant or due to give birth

All the luck in the world to you still trying to achieve the dream.

Thank you to all of you who still kept in touch despite me being AWOL!

My Granny has just been diagnosed with ovarian cancer & she's got a few days.  So hard.  But at least she knows I'm pregnant again.

I doubt I'll be on the thread much if at all - its cos I gotta try to protect myself a little & the sad stories hurt & affect me.

Will check my PM's though

Love & luck to you all!!!

Sharon
xx


----------



## crazykate

Hi girls


Sharon - PM for you hun   


Got my PMA back feeling very upbeat this last few days, no explanation as to why but its all good   


Hello everyone x


----------



## crazykate

omg our little angel must have been looking down on us  We are over the moon but oh the drama..........

RFC kit didn't initially work but clearblue says "pregnant 2-3 weeks"! Didn't put enough wee on RFC one but it has now confirmed the result.

I want to say a huge thank you to each and everyone of you. Your support, good wishes and prayers as always has been very much appreciated especially when I had my wobble and had myself convinced that it wasn't going to work.

Hold on to your dreams ladies  

 kate


----------



## Magoogle

Congrats Kate, over the moon for you xxx


----------



## Jillyhen

Congratulations kate so chuffed for you and dh xx


----------



## lgs30

kate over the moon for you my god you so deserve it hun   to you xxxxx


<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<updated photo of Danny lol lol sharin his mummys last treat before she started slimmin world lol lol lol


----------



## Jillyhen

Your wee man is so cute lgs30 getting big


----------



## confusedcarly

guess what ? i finally got through to the RFC....they actually picked up this time  . Got thru to a really nice and helpful clerk.She said it would be at least 8-10 months from DH's SA before we would get review appointment......she said the waiting time for this is very lengthy......it's mental! Anyway i asked her if we could have a copy of our results as we were probably gonna go private in the meantime. So i picked them up today as i was in Belfast (doing an eyelash extension training course) ....i noticed DH SA was much improved from the last two done by the GP. In fact it the conc. has almost quadrupled and now he is classed as within normal range. He is rather pleased with himself now  
All my bloods look normal too but what do i know??!. Only thing left to do now is get our referral off to Origin........its kinda daunting. It will be worth every penny if it works but a lot of money if not. No more holidays for us! We must be mad but the waiting is gonna drive me up the walls and turn me into a crazy women   

would be good to meet up soon girlies - hope all is well

jillyhen have you had your reflexology yet


----------



## lmk

crazykate mega    to you and dh soooooooo happy for you both and that wee angel of yours is lookin after you!!!  well done mrs !!!!!!


confused carly finally an answer for you, at least its sways you to origin.  if you have the funds go for it and have the rfc go for no2!!!!  i wish you all the luck honey for what path you choose.  we'll defo have to meet up soon for a catch up and yummy meal!!!!  hope you are well and trying to stay stress free!!!

jillyhen hows you mrs??  how was your trip to your sisters??  

loopybud hope you are havin a fab trip cant wait to your home belly is rumbling at no lunch dates!!!!

hope everyone is well xxxxx


----------



## confusedcarly

cheers lmk ......trying to keep the old PMA as much as possible

crazycate   thats great news hun x


----------



## Cate1976

to CrazyKate. Hope your pg goes smoothly.


----------



## shoppingqueen

Thrilled to bits Kate!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  You so deserve this!!!!!!  

You've so made my day!!!

Love & hugs to the 3 or 4 of you!!!

S
xxx


----------



## Jillyhen

Hurray carly finally you get answers and replies.. We have our fingers and toes crossed that we hear summit soon..  I know what you meant im like summit demented when i finally ovulating god love gareth!! All them times i thot i was ovulating with what the dr's said only when i tested late last week it was the right time so numpty me has been testing the wrong time so a bit p....d off.

lmk we go on saturday cant wait to get away really looking forward to seeing her.

Must get another wee nite arranged.

Only have a day and a half to work then off for a week yee haa.

Hope the rest of you are well

Jillyhen x


----------



## Mamabud

Shopping Queen and crazykate, I'm over the moon for you both.  You better be taking it easy!!  I hope you have a good pregnancy, and you'll soon have a wee bundle of joy of your own to hold!

CCarly - all the v best with Origin.     

Jillyhen - where did you get the ovulation tests?  I bought some off ebay but have yet to use them.  Maybe now you're on track, you'll have some good news   .

Imk - free Thursday or Friday if you want to meet up?  12 days     .  How's wee K?

Lgs30 - we'll have to come visiting soon.  I need to get back on track with ww first as I pigged out on holidays!  How'd the hen party go?

We could meet up again after Jillyhen comes back from holidays?  I'm free any evening bar Wednesday.  

Have a funeral to go to to-day.  One of my staff have lost their dad.  Dreading it as I'll be full of tears.  Death is so difficult to deal with.  Sisters are keeping Zara.


----------



## lgs30

hi loopybud welcome back x my hen party was great although Danny played up the whole nite wit d/p lol when i came home he met me at the back door sweat runnin down his face i never seen a man so glad to see me lol lol

hi to every 1 else hope your all fine


----------



## confusedcarly

cheers loopybud - the referral has been sent to them by GP. Will see what they say and then take it from there.....it's so much money    im  kinda crapping it lol


august would be good to meet up x


----------



## Mamabud

Lgs30 - a bet you Darren appreciates you more now lol!

CCArly - well worth it if you get a BFP!!

Zara had her repeat hearing test to-day.  Appt yesterday through a cancellation.  Slight improvement but still not 100%.  Need another repeat test before 1 year old


----------



## Jillyhen

Hi 

Loopybud I bought them off ebay and used them the correct time but sadly didnt work my af came the day we where due to go to alton towers, felt like bursting in tears :-(

Good luck with Origin Carly i wuld be so tempted to go aswell but we are need to start saving to build this house.

Im free most nights girls maybe try somewhere different?

Jillyhen x


----------



## Mamabud

What about Charco or Yoko?


----------



## grovecottage

Hi Girls, i am new to FF and it has been heart warming reading all your posts. I am currently with Origin 1st cycle. Was in last Monday for Egg collection and ended up in the Ulster Tuesday with OHSS.  . Was due back in origin to have my snowbunnies put back but obvisouly every thing has been stopped for now  

It is so good to know there are others going through all this so close to me and within the same clinic. I am heartbroken especially with my DH sister and SIL having new baby girls 4 months ago and 2 weeks ago! The emotional pain is horrendous, and sometimes you feel so alone! 

I just wanted say that i dont feel alone anymore and thank you for that.

Cathy xx


----------



## lgs30

hi grovecottage welcome the girls here are fantastic   you have come to the rite place we will help you as much as we can   .Some of the girls whom have went through the same can feel how your feelin at the moment so at any time you need a friendly chat just pop in an again welcome hun


----------



## Mamabud

Welcome Cathy.  Need to do dishes, but just wanted to say hello.  There's a cycle board too, which is a bit more active than this board.


----------



## Jillyhen

Hi Cathy

Welcome to the site, as lgs said the girls are great has helped me a lot.

Loopybud i have never been to Charco so thats a gud idea.

Im going for my 1st course of reflexlogy tomorrow nite so that shud be intersting.

Hope the rest of you are well

Jillyhen x


----------



## Magoogle

Hi Cathy

Welcome, I know what you mean it seems like everyone around you is getting pregnant!!!which makes it all the harder, just be strong and now you now you can always come on here and spout off like me lol  

xx


----------



## Jillyhen

Hey girlies

Hope you are all well. I went to have my 1st course of reflexology last nite it wsa great i feeel fantastic today and slept all nite for the first time in 8 weeks. So im a bit hyper!

It was a strange experience but as the tesco add says every bit helps!

Loopybud,can we arrange a date?

Jillyhen x


----------



## Mamabud

I'll text Lisa and Carolyn, and see when suits.  Are any nights out for you?  Anyone else what to do dinner in Coleraine next week?

CCarly - any word on the referral?

Have a keeping in touch day to-morrow - team brief - dreading leaving Zara all day


----------



## lmk

hi cathy welcome to ff you will find the girls on here lovely and really friendly.  we do have a laugh sometimes a groan but we all stick together!!!!  good luck honey xxx


----------



## confusedcarly

hi all


Welcome Cathy - as has been said everyone is really nice and helpful on here! We are going to Origin whilst awaiting our NHS go. Have just been referred by our GP so just waiting on our initial consultation which should be in the next week or so    we might end up bumping into each other at some point! I have heard some really good reports about Origin.


Dont think i can meet up this month as we are stoney broke. We were away in Dublin for a long weekend there and spent a fortune . Let me know anyway when and where and i will see if i can make it   


Loopybud - hope your keeping in touch day goes well   
Jillyhen - glad you liked the reflex - i lmiss gettin it done - i remember the first few times i woke up feeling like i had a hangover the following morning. Apparently it releases all your toxins etc


Anyway gotta go do some housework!


----------



## Jillyhen

Hey girls

Im ok for any nite in august come sept im out mon n thur nites.

Im feeling great today goin back nxt week

Jillyhen x


----------



## lgs30

loopybud wat nite you thinkin


----------



## Mamabud

I'm easy.  Any night but Wednesday.


----------



## confusedcarly

hey girls got our 1st appointment with Origin next Thursday  However, turns out they do not in fact offer a free complimentary consultation!!!  The 'free consultation' they offer is just for couples to come in and have a chat with a consultant about their fertility and look around the clinic. No tests are conducted.

However we will get the consultation at a discounted rate of £250.00. Very misleading if you ask me as i had double checked with them before we got referrred. And it is on their website. I ended up having to get DH to ring them back as i wasnt sure what the craic was. In fact didnt know who was more confused...me or the receptionist. Anyway....never mind. DH said he is going to mention to them about their misleading so-called freebie when we go down.

Just thought i would warn yas in case any of you think your getting a bargain


----------



## rosebud_05_99

HI there

I have organised a complimentary consult with them for next fri. I didnt know it wasnt a actual consult. I wonder what is involved. i was told tests would be 350 and that was a special rate. I must ring them again on mon to double check. as i just want to ask questions at this stage , we have had 6 ivfs already at different clinics so im really not after a tour ect , i just want to ask questions. I wonder do they answer questoins at this free consult. has anyone been to it?

rosebud


----------



## cMac

Hi Rosebud and Carly

We had a free consult with them in March.  Normally their consultation includes tests like AMH and SA and this costs £500.  So we had our chat/consultation with the consultant for around 50 mins and he outlined what our likely course of treatment would be.  We discussed the costs of treatment with the nurse.

If we had decided to go back, our next booking consultation would have been the £500 minus the free part they we got originally which they priced at £150? So in other words, in the old way you payed your £500 up front had all your consults and tests up front, this way go go and have a chat and if you are happy to proceed then you go back and pay £350 to get everything else done - still saves money and there is no obligation!  we ended up going to GCRM in Glasgow instead.

I might have got the prices wrong as its been a while but the principle is the same.

Good luck with your appointments!


----------



## confusedcarly

we got out letter for our appointment this morning for Thursday coming. It says i will have an AMH blood test done then. DH already had SA done in the RFC in May which has shaved £100 off the cost which i assume is why she told us our fee would only be £250. Although on the letter it said fee would be £400 and would have to be paid on the day....Clear as mud lol  I dont want to ring them again as i already rang twice and DH has rang once to try and clarify what is free and what is not lol we just want to go down and know exactly what we are paying.

Anyway we shall see how it goes...im crapping it! Dont know why!


----------



## Mamabud

Carly - sounds v confusing.  With the amount of money involved, it's nice to be able to make an informed choice.  Just think of the appointment as one stage closer to getting a baby!!

Rosebud, we were with the rfc, so can't help, sorry.

Hi to everyone else


----------



## Jillyhen

Hey girls

When i spoke to Origin i was told that consultation would be free but if we needed the amh test that would have to be paid for, i know i would be a step closer to having a babyquicker buet at this stage its been 9 months since we signed forms and hopefully get our golden ticket soon. 

Hope you where all njoying the sunshine i ws out in th back garden ipod on n trying to top up whatever tan i had left.


----------



## confusedcarly

Hi girls how are you all? Im glad it's the weekend...it's been a long week!


We had our pre-consultation appointment at Origin on Thurs. It went well but just had a general history taken and bloods done for AMH. They are very friendly and professional and put you at ease immediately. Our next app will be with consultant and is on 13th sept. Hopefully we will get some answers then maybe decide what to do. It cost us 400.......so much for the free consultation eh?! Oh well ...its worth it to save my sanity    DH particularly liked the  coffee machine in the waiting room and  ended up having 3 cups.....he said he's getting his moneys worth even if it is just coffee. Eeejit. I was saying to DH that i notice that when couples are sitting in waiting rooms for these type of things,  the men always look nervous and shifty...like rabbits caught in the headlights. DH said thats pretty much the way it is...for him neway!   


Any craic with anyone? Has anyone been watching Mistresses on BBC1? ....its quite good


----------



## Jillyhen

Hi Carly

Thats good your 1st appt went well. I dont get to see much tv unless hubby is out  or if i sky plus summit. I noticed that 2 when i was up in the rfc men look embarrassed


----------



## Mamabud

I suspose all in all it's one of those things which we regard as embarrassing.  If it's the man's issue, I think it hits them harder than if it's a female issue.  We were v lucky that we both had issues, so no blame!  CCArly - sounds like the ball is moving!  Does dh know coffee is bad for his swimmers!!


----------



## confusedcarly

mayb us girls are just more used to getting poked and prodded ...mayb that sounded wrong! doesnt make it all any easier tho. yeah dh knows about the coffee/caffeinne thing. he's not a big coffee drinker but likes the odd treat. everything in moderation as they say


----------



## finnbarlow

Hi Girls

I am still not too sure how to work this site and also very limited with information on the ICSI treatment that will hopefully start when my cycle starts in Sept. Me and hubby have to go to RFC tomorrow to get blood tests done and then hopefully that will my treatment started. I am still overweight and am very worried that they will refuse me, have any of you heard how long they could delay the treatment for this case.    Also I have not really a clue of what happens after the blood tests and the time period from my cycle starts hopefully in Sept.

Please give me any info you can.

Many Thanks
Finnbarlow


----------



## Jillyhen

Hi Finnbarlow

Im not sure what the situation would be regarding the weight, i know when we signed the forms i was told by Dr McManus that my bmi would have to be below 34 and when i had rang her 6 weeks ago when i had bad pains she asked how the weight loss was goin. Could you give them a ring and see what they say?

Jillyhen


----------



## finnbarlow

I am heading with hubby tomorrow for blood tests so will maybe ask them tomorrow.

Thanks


----------



## niceday1971

Hi Finn


just wanted to wish you all the best for tomorrow.  I am hoping to start again soon so we might be   buddies!


Lx


----------



## finnbarlow

hi Lx

I have not been here in ages myself, I am really worried now about tomorrow but if they say about my weight, well it will even modivate me more and give me a kick up the ass to get even more motivated to loose more weight. Good luck as well and let me know how you get on too. Will update you when I hear more.

Finn


----------



## niceday1971

Hi Finn


dont mention the weight until they do!  


Lx


----------



## Jillyhen

Good luck for tomorrow fin, i totally agree with niceday wait till they say summit to you.

What is the time span from getting letter to treatment actually starts?

Jillyhen x


----------



## finnbarlow

Well girls just letting you know the update on today. Got the blood tests done, and asked the nurse what happens next and really have to wait until my next cycle starts hopefully in Sept (although I am not regular) and enquired of nurse that I was concerned with this. She replied that maybe they can give me something to help bleed, so I am just waiting now. 

PS No mention of my weight..... Happy Days.

Thanks Jillyhen and niceday 1971 for your supportive comments.


----------



## Jillyhen

Thats great news finn, ive just emailled the rfc hopefully that will be us soon

Jillyhen x


----------



## Cate1976

finnbarlow: Welcome to FF, I hope you find it as supportive as I have. I'm pleased that nothing was said about your weight at your consultation. To encourage you, I was 2 stone overweight when DH & I signed the consent forms and due to it being on my stomach/waist was very visible. Nothing was said. I do confess that I wore loose fitting clothes most of the time which disguised it a little. By the time I started tx 9 months later I'd lost it.

Jillyhen: When you get your letter of offer, it'll have which cycle you have to contact RFC once it's started. When your cycle starts, you send the form that's with the letter to RFC and they then send your schedule.

confusedcarly: Glad your initial consultation went well, I agree with you that IF hits our DH's/DP's hard. With us the problem was with DH and it took him a while to confess but he did feel guilty.

Cathy: Welcome to FF, the NI threads are great for support and encouragement.

Not much on me except that DH has applied for a job as a relief cleaner in one of the local schools and I'm looking for a job 16-20 hours a week. There's very little in the areas I have experience/qualifications in though. Not having a car doesn't help but until I can get a job, we can't afford it.


----------



## niceday1971

Hi

Excellent news Finn hopefully I wont be long behind you!   

Lx


----------



## crazykate

Hello all 

just a quickie - when you think you're getting a few minutes to yourself something always kicks off in this place.

haven't had much of a chance to be on an catch up with everyone's news 

finn - good luck with your cycle.

jillyhen - just for your information if you have used drugs with another clinic that didn't work for you make a note of it on your RFC form which asks about your AF etc.  I didn't realise this was to be done and ended up paying for the wee blue pill which never worked for me when I had been with Origin.  So I have a box at home which is no use and the pharmacy wouldn't take it back because I hadn't made a note on the paperwork at the time.  Good luck with your cycle hoping this is the one for you x


----------



## Jillyhen

Hi 

Just having a sneaky peek on here

Crazy Kate hope summit comes up soon.
We havent tried anywhere else, had thought about origin but just cudnt afford it.

Jillyhen


----------



## Arliparli

Hi Ladies , do you mind if i join you?

I a mcurrently on the Lanarkshire Ladies chat room , however , due to my husbands re-location with work , I am moving over to Lisburn on Friday and will be looking to continue my treatment over there.

Nice to meet you all x


----------



## apparition

Hi Girls
not sure how many of you who were on treatment last October are still posting but hi to all.
Back again as I thought I was baout to be called for our private treatement but told over the phone by the RFC that the private list has extended from 7-9 months now to 9 - 11 months and I probably won't get treatment until after Christmas. Of course it never entered their heads to notify anyone.

That just feels too long and I am feeling very negative about the IVF after our failure last year.
This will be our last go and my folks are going to have to help us with the costs. Not sure if I could take to trauma of it failing again.

Trying to decide wether to just stop and go for adoption. Going round and round in circles not knowing what to do.

Is this a natural feeling, have those on second and third goes felt this way or do I need a different frame of mind to do it again?

Thanks 
Apps


----------



## Babypowder

Hi Apps!

Its been a while from you've been on, hope you are well, barr the waiting   .

Well the RFC    as you know thats typical of them, regardless if your paying or not-it all comes down to the admin-staff, they have some of the best consultants and embryologists, and produce lots of BFP's but there is no communication.

After my 1st round I swore I would never go through tx again, but at the same time I didn't feel ready to stop, I think its natural to feel negative and there is a lot of pressure when you know its your last go.
I think adoption is great but I personally wanted to know that i'd done all I could with tx so I never had any regrets.

Would you consider a different clinic? I know the price at RFC is appealing, but for a little more say at Origin you coud be started in weeks, we ended up with a loan that we will be paying for yrs but would have needed a loan for RFC anyway. Im not sure about clinics over the water-I know their good but not sure about prices and once you include flights and accomodation it may work out the same.

I would say going again is hard-and its hard not to think the worst, but once you kinda start the positivity comes back-sometimes even more so as your so determined.

Im not sure any of the above is much help, but just wanted to say that what your feeling is what a lot of us felt and hope you reach a decision


----------



## emak

Hi Apps welcome back ,sorry to hear how your feeling ,i was totally the same .It took 3 tx for me to finally get my bfp ,this was deffo 3rd and final try and i will NEVER go through it again.Its only natural that you feel scared of the outcome ,christ i was the most negative person going as none of my tx were what you could call "text book " iykwim but i just felt i had to keep going ,we always had said 3 gos and thank god we were finally blessed on try 3.
The waiting is just awful ,i agree with BP would you not look at another clinic.Origin is def a lot more pleasant experience or a few girls have travelled to Glasgow for tx ,think the prices are a bit more reasonable than Origin with excellent stats (again factor in flights etc ) if u are planning to go private then why wait as it will only do your head in.
Good luck with whatever you decide .
E xxxx


----------



## emak

Hi MacArthur welcome to the n.i girls .It can be a wee bit quiet on this thread sometimes so many girls going through tx etc so use the cycle thread .So where are you planning to have tx when over here ,tbh there isnt too many clinics to choose from either Origin (private only) or rfc which is mainly nhs but also does private but as you can see from Apps post they have long waiting lists.Quite a few of us ended up travelling across the water ,any questions just shout.
Emma


----------



## Jillyhen

Hi girls

How do you get referred to a clinic in England or Scotland and is the prices much cheaper than here?

Jillyhen


----------



## emak

You would need to do a bit of research into the clinic of your choice ,some may allow you to self refere ,others may require a doctors referral like Origin .My clinic was self referal ,price wise the rfc is really quite reasonable hence the longer waiting list ,from what i remember GCRM in Glasgow was a bit cheaper than origin ,why dont you pop onto their thread and ask one of the girlies ,just remember flights ,hotels etc ,whan i had my tx in London it added about 2k onto overall cost BUT in my case was so so worth it.


----------



## crazykate

hello everyone


no news for me at the moment.  scan on thursday needless to say I'm bricking it   


Apps - I'm with the girls on this one hun.........only YOU will know when it's the right time to stop      We had discussed adoption and got some info from the local board too but they will want a letter from the hossie/clinic to say that you will not be undertaking any further tx we decided another go first and have got a precious BFP


MacArthur - welcome aboard hun 


Jillyhen - good luck with choosing hun - decisions, decisions eh ??


----------



## Mamabud

Crazykate - all the best for your scan!  It'll be amazing to see the wee rascal wriggling away!


----------



## Jillyhen

Hey girlies

Hope you are enjoying that lovely sunshine today. I think we are just goin to go the rfc at the mine till we win the lottery!! My body is playing games with me this week my af is a week late but having cramps :-(.

Hope you are all keeping well

Jillyhen xx


----------



## confusedcarly

Hi all hows everyone doing? Cant believe it's september already!


Jillyhen - hope you are feeling better and those horrible cramps go away. How is your reflexology going?


Loopybud- how's your keeping in touch days going and how is wee Zara doing??




Hope everyone else is keeping okay! Just thought i would drop in an say hi


----------



## Jillyhen

Hi Carly 

Hows things with you?? 

Its crazy how time is flying. Iva just been for 2 sessions must book more..

Loopybud when you back 2 work? Im sure you are dreading it.

Jillyhen


----------



## Mamabud

Jillyhen - did you do a pg test   .  Back officially at the end of the month, but having a few days prior, to break me in!

Ccarly - Zara is great.  She has started babbling, babababababa all day to-day    Any more word from Origin?  We really must get another evening out.


----------



## Jillyhen

Hey loopybud

I have done 3 n all negative.. Still no sign of af but having cramps. Really starting to get worried incase there is summit wrong.

Def must get summit organised soon xx


----------



## Jillyhen

Hey girls

Im getting so frustrated i did another test this morning first thing, negative :-( but still no af. Im really starting to panic and my dr isnt back in till next week.

Jillyhen


----------



## Magoogle

hey guys

Just thought I would pop in, heading away today for IVF with DE...good luck to everyone...

Mags xx


----------



## Jillyhen

Good luck Magoogle, ope all goes well.

At long last my af came yesterday almost  weeks late feeling so crap just want to curl up in a wee ball with my duvet wrapped round me but no chance of that happen. Starting to get frustrated now.

Hope the rest of you are havin a lovely weekend and sorry for the rant.

Jillyhen x


----------



## confusedcarly

Hi everyone


Jillyhen - sorry your not feeling too well hun....just try and take it easy if possible and dont worry about the rant...we all need to offload from time to time!   


Loppybud - i think i Saw you walking into Sainsburies today...i was driving out of the carpark. Heading  To Origin tomorrow to meet consultant and see what treatment he thinks we may need based on our results    Feeling a bit nervous as we may finally find out what may be wrong. I have a feeling it may be me as my FSH has been 9/10. Will be good to finally get a reason though and then get treatment. I am getting fed up constantly having this in the back of my mind...it can be quite draining.


Anyway i will let yas know how we get on.


Hello to everyone else x


----------



## crazykate

Carly all the best tomorrow hope you get some answers too    


Jillyhen -     rant away that's what the thread is for.........hope you feel better soon xx


----------



## confusedcarly

Thanks Crazykate !


How are you and the baba keeping?


----------



## crazykate

Hi Carly, we're fine thanks........in the throws of the old morning sickness etc but all is well.  Had scan on Thursday which was scary and exciting all at once my bp was through the roof but purely cos I had been so worried about another m/c.  they are keeping an eye on me anyway and for the next two appts I'm at the hospital!!


----------



## confusedcarly

that's good that they are keeping an eye on you....that's a reassurance in itself.


I just noticed you are from N'ards...im originally from Comber before i met DH and moved up to Coleraine hey. Small world!


----------



## Jillyhen

Good luck carly hope all goes well with Origin..

Its horrible outside would so love to be at home curled up in my pj's, im such a crabbit cow!! God love my poor hubby

Jillyhen xx


----------



## Mamabud

Jillyhen - you crabbit ole [email protected], lol!

CCarly - that was me. I was with mum and Zara. How did to-day go.

Crazykate  . Glad scan went well.

I was having a keeping in touch day to-day. There were a few things changed, so it was a bit stressful! We must get something sorted for dinner before I'm back to work at the end of the month. What about thursday 30th?


----------



## lgs30

can i come


----------



## Jillyhen

Thurs nites are bad for me ladies as i have brownies then rehearsals.

Form not 2 bad today started cutting down again yesterday. Could eat the hand of myself lol


----------



## Cate1976

crazyKate: Glad your scan went well and that you're being kept an eye on.

loopybud: Hope your return to work goes well, a few things changed where I work as well, knew about some of them due to going in to say hello to people a couple of times while I was on m/l. The rest I've found out as and when they've come up. Boss has been ok though which is good.

Jillyhen: Glad you're feeling better today.   

apps: Good to hear from you. Only you will know when it's time to stop tx and go for adoption. Part of what put DH and I off applying to adopt was how few babies there are although we would have considered I think it's permanent fostering which is used when there's a child/ren who for whatever reason can't be adopted but need the stability of a permanent home.

AFM: Not much apart from applying for a job as a receptionist in a residential home that's recently opened, it's 25 hours a week. I've also enrolled on the IAB computerised payroll course which is one evening a week. Have seen a couple of jobs which I haven't been able to apply for due to them wanting the payroll qualification. DH is also on the list of relief cleaners in one of the local schools.


----------



## Mamabud

Lgs30 - of course you can come!  Jillyhen, what other night suits?  Wednesday is ww.  Monday or Tuesday?  

Cate - I hope you get something sorted re work.  Please don't feel like you have to justify not working f/t.  You have wee girls at home who need you.  You really need to get an updated picture of themon **.  When's their b'day?

Nothing major to report here.  Have a team meeting to-morrow,off Thursday, then I have a conference on Friday   .  I'm then off to Manchester for a leaving do, and have mixed feelings leaving Zara!


----------



## confusedcarly

Hey girls hope you are all well.


Not so good news for me. Discovered i have a dermoid cyst on my ovary. Has anyone ever had or known someone who's had this?? I also appear to have endo on ovary too. So no tx until this is sorted. I will def have to have an op to remove. Worried sick it is something more sinister. Havent eaten anything since mon and cant stop crying. Where's my PMA gone?


The consultant at Origin said Prof. McClure would be willing to have a look at me...thats another £200 and also i will possibly need an MRI done which if done privately is around £400. Going to see my GP and see what the craic is.


My head is frazzled. Sorry for the rant.


----------



## lmk

confused carly  big    to you darlin, really hope your gp will help in getting it sorted. take care huni be strong xx


----------



## Jillyhen

Confused carly,big hugs to you mrs, hope you get all sorted soon. Feel free to rant thats what we are here for

Jillyhen xx


----------



## crazykate

Carly hun lots of hugs for you


----------



## Mamabud

CCarly - I hope you get some answers from your gp.


----------



## confusedcarly

cheers girls - feeling a wee bit better about it all but still worried and in the back of my mind constantly.


Was just thinking the worst to be honest.... I will let you all know how i get on with Prof. McClure when i get my appointment.


Sods law - our review for the RFC came through for a date in October. Gonna ask a lot more questions this time. Im a bit ****** off that the RFC never followed up the cysts and endo they saw originally. But i suppose thats the NHS for you.


Organising a surprise 30th anniversary party this fri for my mum and dad so looking forward to that. Also told DH's parents the whole deal about us wanting a family and the cyst thing. They were so nice about it and are being quite supportive. So im glad i told them now. Feel like a weight's been lifted or something.


Talk to you all soon and take care everyone x


----------



## Jillyhen

Hey Carly

Did you not find it hard telling your parents? Mu mum and dad knew bur finally told my motherinlaw which kinda broke my heart as she was unable to have kids and had to adopt. All she said was that things had changed from her days but hoped that we would have our wish soon.

Wonder why the rfc never mentioned the cysts, write everything done that you want to ask.

Take care and hopefully will meet up soon

Jillyhen x


----------



## apparition

Hi Girls
apologies for not being on - work is so much busieer than my last place and I never get to go online and too pooped when I get home. Not much time though to dwell which is great.

Hope you are all well. Good on you Carly for telling you parents. I used to keep it quite quiet but now I tell anyone. There seems to be an awful taboo about infertility which I would love to break.

I'll try to chck in when I can.

lol Apps


----------



## Magoogle

Hi Guys

Hope you are all well...

Well on my 2ww at the moment and to be honest really not feeling confident at all, I am convinced it hasn't worked but really trying to be positive... Carly I was under Prof McClure and he was very good, very down to earth, so hopefully he will be able to explain everything..lots of luck..

Mags xx


----------



## Jillyhen

Hi girls

Hope you have all had a good weekend. Im over in england this weekend as my hubby and bro law had planned a boys weekend in newcastle which i thot wud be a great time to have a few wit my sister only for her to announce that she is pregnant needless to say i didnt take it very well and she was dreading telling me and once she saw me i was dragged over to a quiet spot. There has been a few tears shed and at one stage i was tempted to fly home. Have a been a complete b**** over the thing? My sis was the one who was never maternal.

Enough of the rant.

Jillyhen


----------



## IGWIN79

Have to start the christmas shopping soon 


Not long to crimbo , cant wait


----------



## Jillyhen

Ooh la la
That has cheered me up


----------



## Mamabud

Jillyhen - I'm sure it's bitter sweet for you.  Is your sister pleased that she is pregnant?  I know it hurts, but you have to believe that your time will come.    Tears are normal - I cried sore after visiting my bf and her new born, when I was on the waiting list for tx.

CCarly - how are you?

Sweetchilli - are all those hormones amking you randy    So delighted for you and dh on your BFP.  I hope you are taking it easy.

Magoogle - I remember at the end of my first week of the 2ww, I felt so normal - hey presto my wee dote is nearly 8 months!

Apparition- well back.

Not much happening here.  Back to work at the week-end.  On Saturday night, so CCarly, feel free to call down and say hello!!  Zara has another tooth popped through - that's number 5 - her top right tooth beside the front tooth - don't know the official name!!

Where is everyone else?


----------



## Jillyhen

Loopybud

They are both in shock didnt expect it to happen so quick, hasnt told the folks yet wanted to tell me 1st. I just cant get my head round it at all.

When are we for meeting up?How do you feel about goin back to work?

The boards are very quiet at the min.

Jillyhen


----------



## confusedcarly

Hi girls hows things?


Jillyhen - i think we all know how you feel to a certain extent. Altho i dont have a sister so its never happened that close to home for me. Life just seems so unfair sometimes doesnt it? But dont feel bad for being upset - it's only natural....My bro in law just went in for the snip last month    They dont want anymore and here we are just dying for it to happen. Keep the chin up girl and keep positive ...it will be your turn soon   


Loopybud - i may just take a wee dander down to see you.....how do u feel about going back to work?


I kinda feel better for telling my inlaws etc. My mother in law said she felt awful for asking me about having kids a couple of times. I never got offended by it. I think i just found it easier to brush off the comments. Cos i could rarely talk about it without crying. Think im past that stage now tho lol Sometimes it is easier to get it out in the open   


We should try and meet up soon xx


----------



## Ladyhex

Afternoon ladies 

What a Sh**y day      

Jllyhen its so hard hun to hear people are pregnant but it is even harder when it is family..it will be you one day telling all the family !!      

Loopybud ~ hope your not finding it to hard to leave Z   

Carly hows you keeping 

a big hello to all the other ladies 

P.S yellazippy if your looking in hun a big big hello to you was thinking about u the other ..plus missing you craic !!!


----------



## IGWIN79

Well ladyhex, hows me old beatch       

any word from yella


----------



## emak

Girls our Holly gave birth to her twins this morning a boy and girl Neambh and Meahal 5lb 15 and 5lb 13 ,everybody is doing well thank god .I have no more info as yet maybe Loopyone might know more later .


----------



## Jillyhen

Aw congrats to Holly.

Ladyhex i still cant get my head round things at all i still think its a dream.  I am happy for her 2 Hopefully we will get started soon and i will have my wee bundle.

Hope the rest are keeping well. I started my xmas shopping today just so that i can get it out of the road.

Jilyhen


----------



## Mamabud

Congrats Holly - is that a boy and a girl?  Not familar with the names.

Jillyhen-once I get back on track with ww we can arrange a date.  Trying to cut right back as went on a big binge for 5 days!!

Ccarly -I'm not that fussed about going back to work, but needs must.  Zara is with family, so that's good.  I'm on 3pm-12pm.

Ladyhex - how's the form?

Going to watch a dvd with dh, just catching up on the pc!


----------



## Nonnie

Hi girls

thought I would say hello. Was on this thread few years back. Had IUI at Origin and thankfully have beautiful two year old boy. So im back for more but this time it is IVF.  Havent met new consultant yet. Does anyone know what she like
Started DR on 18th Sept. Were is everyone at??

Jillyhen the same think happened me before I had my wee boy.My bor and his wife In OZ phoned and I spentteh entire day crying so it really is noramlly. You are happy for them but its just hard. Then my sis in law asked hubby to stand for his nephew and we were dreading it but found out treatment had worked two days before so chin up girl   

Nonnie


----------



## IGWIN79

Hi nonnie , i know its so quite on here , its not like it used to be , pitty we used to have some wild conversations and laughs on here     

Good luck for your tx , hope all goes to plan 

How is everyone today ?


----------



## Jillyhen

Hi Nonnie

i am so chuffed for them hopefully i will have a bump by the time ny neice or nephew arrives. Are you with Origin or rfc?

Girls nearly the weekend again.  

Jillyhen


----------



## Mamabud

Hi girls.  Clicked for the other thread that Holly had a wee boy and a wee girl - perfect.  Hope you get home soon, if you aren't already out   

Nonnie - who is your consultant?  I had Dr McManus, and she was v good.

Sweetchilli - has the ms started yet?

Jillyhen - did you get the duck fed lol!

Just watched the dvd 'She's out of my league'.  Ok but wouldn't rush to watch it again.  Going to visit a friend to-morrow and delivery a b'day present for her wee girl who is 1.  Party on Saturday, but it's my first day back at work so can't go    Hope evryone is well.


----------



## IGWIN79

Hi there loopybud , No no morning sickness, i never had any symtoms with my last two , didnt feel preg at all, and didnt show till 6 7 months , people didint know i was preg till they seen me with pram       the only thing i have is extremely sore boobies hoeing they get bigger        

Are you looking forward to work  i always did ,just hated leaving my wee ones , its nice to get some adult conversation, but you feel guity for not being at home , we really cant win either way 
Hope all goes smooth for you hun xxx


----------



## shoppingqueen

Just a quickie for any of you who know me here

21wks now.  Had big scan Tues nite & all well.  Nope we didn't ask the sex.  Want it to be a surprise.  The magic when I delivered James was amazing as didn't know the sex so how much better musat it be when your baby is alive?

Love & hugs to you all

All the luck & baby dust to those mid tx or starting it or on bloody 2ww!

S
xxx

S
xxx


----------



## Jillyhen

Hello girls

How are you all today thank crunchie its friday. Think im ready for a glass of wine when i get home but need to blitz the house as its like a pigsty!!

Has anyone anything nice planned?

Jillyhen


----------



## Nonnie

Hey girls

Yeah Im at Origin. Im so dozy at the minute cannot remember the new consultants name. Realy like Dr Sammi will miss him.

SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO tired. Went for acu wed night and felt grand yestarday but it wore off last night and the DR train had drove right over me today. Cant get anything done but due up for baseline scan wed and will hopefully start Stimm then and some people said I will star to feel better.

Doing absolutely nothing at weekend... Good job as the X factor takes up at least half sat evening hehe. Had Olly to win last year. very disappointed by his new single. Cuda been better.

Trying to encourage hubby to have a night out ( want to have a few drinks now cos he wont be allowed any over next few weeks - but sure cant tell him that!!) So keep your fingers crossed. THe time traveller on sky this weekend Dont jnow how I will fit it all in    It might be boring but I like it!!!

Hope you all have a great weekend

Nonnie


----------



## Jillyhen

Where is everyone??

Hope you are all well and its almost the middle of the week again. I just seem to wish my days away if its not checking when af is due, checking to see when im ovulating. Keeping my fingers crossed again that my af doesnt come as we used the clearblue and bb at the right time, kinda hoping the cramps im having isnt af goin to rear its ugly head.

Enough of my gurning, must get back to work.

Jillyhen x


----------



## Nonnie

Hey Jillyhen

Its like a ghost town.     

Havent got internet hooked up yet at home so can only use it at work which shudnt be doin!!!!

Was up your way today. Had baseline scan. All is well so start stim injetions today. Where are you at... Sorry should know but read so much get mixed up. And its not hard to get me going this weather. Was crying at Fireman Sam on SUnday cos PonyPandy was burning down!!!

Hope you hanging in there. Will check in tomorrow

Nonnie


----------



## Jillyhen

You are grand Nonnie, just waiting for our letter. Im the exact same i reads everyone posts then forget what they have been saying and ive probably repeated myself over and over again.

I shudnt be on this either but cant resist.

Jillyhen


----------



## Nonnie

Hey Jilllyhen

Loks like it just me n you. Hope you get word soon then. How r us keeping busy in meantime. I used to stare at calendar on phone constatnly but never made time move quicker


Didi you watch x fator sat nite.While contorversy over the girls. Its Aidean and the guy who always wears the hat all the way!!!!

Went to see Eat, pray,love sun nite.    WIll never get those two hours back. I usually love julia roberts.
Chat to you soon

Nonnie


----------



## confusedcarly

Hey nonnie - is the name of the consultant at Origin Dr. Brett?  I think she may be new there. We saw her in September and she is very nice. She is quite down to earth. Unfortunately she saw i may have a dermoid cyst on my ovary. She spoke to Prof. McClure and he agreed to see me. She personally phoned me the following day to talk to me and reassure me. Im going to see him on Monday.


Have  you had your appointment yet?


Hi to Jillyhen and all the other girls! Hope everyone is well.


Have 3 appointments in Belfast this month. One with Prof. MccLURE, one for an MRI at Belfast City Hosp. and one with RVH....ARRRGGGH Oh well must keep positive


----------



## Jillyhen

How are you Carly?

Have you had any more contact the rfc? I emailled them 2 weeks ago to ssee what way things are they havent replied so might give them a ring instead.

Cant believe its sunday already, today has been wasted was out last nite n didnt get i till 6 been a long time since that happened. So much for us using the clearblue ovulation tests we did what we where told only for my af to arrive 2 days early and it has been horrdendous its been the worse one since i dont know when, im waking at 2.30/3.00 in agony had to get a hot water bottle early hours on sat morning. dunno what to think.

Enough of my whinging hope you all had a lovely weekend.

Jillyhen x


----------



## lmk

ccarly, what a busy week you have!!  hope you are well and i hope you get some answers soon.  try not to read too much on google it will fry your head and scare you.  hope to meet up again with you all soon     xxx

jillyhen how are you honey, hate when af raises her ugly head... your time will come be gentle on yourself.


----------



## Jillyhen

Hey lmk

Hows things wit you? This month's af was horrendous was waking me out of my sleep so fed up.

Must get that wee nite arranged


----------



## lmk

oul af is a ***** jillyhen      we will defo get it a night organised cant wait to catch up!!!


----------



## lmk

woman was meant to spell b**ch!!!!!!!!!!! but ff corrected my bad language!!!!


----------



## Mamabud

you bad girl Imk!

Ccarly - does it not feel good to get things moving?

Nonnie - hello

Jillyhen - hope you're feeling better to-day.

Ladyhex / sweetchilli - hi!


----------



## Jillyhen

Aw girls

Off work today with a rotten cold have never felt so rotten, had 2 hours sleep last nite do cudnt face goin in and smitting all the patients.

i seem to be complaining a lot lately lol

I was goin to say what about the last wed of the month for meeting up but thats our wedding anniversary duh

Jillyhen <3


----------



## confusedcarly

hey girls how are u all?          jillyhen- hope ur feeling better soon.                          loopybud hows work goin?    lmk hows kahlen and the bump?                                  hi to everyone else! saw prof. mcclure monday nite. he said wud need a laparoscopy to see whats goin on. so im on his nhs list for that. he doesnt think its nethg serious-thank god. wil have to wait 3mths or so. kinda glad smthg happening but stil worried. have to say prof. mcclure is very easy to deal with.


----------



## Jillyhen

I went back into work today feel so much better but still have the sniffles at least my nose has stopped running.

Carly
Was that your rvh appt?


----------



## confusedcarly

jillyhen glad ur feelin better. no tht wasnt rvh. we saw him privately at the ulster ind. clinic to get things moving quicker. the consultant at origin referred us. we have rvh app. nxt wed and im gona b askin a lot of questions as to why i wasnt told about these cysts back in feb as prof. mcclure said they have been there for some time. i havent much faith in the nhs!


----------



## Jillyhen

Tell me about it Carly and i work for them!

Definitely as questions as thats the only time you will get an answer, i did that when i saw the dic in  causeway.


----------



## Jillyhen

Girlies

Im so excited im gotin to see usher on feb whoo hoo


----------



## Jillyhen

Well girls

How are you all?
My sister had a scan this morning to see how far long she was, she is having non identical twins so im having a weepy moment, 1 twin is 8 weeks and the other is 8 weeks n 4 days. Im so chuffed for her but feeling sorry for myself. 

Jillyhen


----------



## Ladyhex

Aww Jillyhen      its great news about your sister..but im sure its hurting you big time hun, dont give up missus it will be you soon !!!


----------



## Ladyhex

​For all the little babies that didnt make it​     ​


----------



## lgs30

aww jillhen i feel for u hun xx    the year before i got preg way Danny 9 of my friends were preg every time 1 wasborn it would break my heart goin baby shoppin  for them but i kept sayin my time will come gods just pickin his time an so he did so never give up hun i so no wat your goin throu dont beat yourself up chin up    

Ladyhex love the wee candle xx


----------



## janiefiori

Hi Ladies,
hope you dont mind me butting in but I have been using this for a while and this is the first time i have come across you N.Ireland girls.  I have just finished a cycle of IVF with a BFN a the Royal and  I am wondering what to do next.  I found the after care to be very bad.  I dont know when I will get my review but even when you ring them they always give  the impression that I am an inconvenience to them... 
I dont know what to do next, I have PCOS and have had surgery twice, once to get rid of a cyst that had grown too big and then another time to have orarian drilling.
What are your experiences with Origin like?? Any idea what they charge??
I want to ring them but my DH wants to wait a while as these last 6 years have been so stressful with all the treatment he thinks I should have a break... he is right but its all I can think about!!!
I am almost 34 now and he is 40 I just dont want to leave it too late.
sorry for ranting on xxxxxx
any advice would be appreciated


----------



## IGWIN79

Hi there 
janiefiori sorry you got a BFN hun , IVF  a real rollercoaster    I have had no experiene with the royal as yet but we sign are papers on tue so hopefully next year we will get our go 

As for origin , i had a good experience with them , thought all the staff were fantastic , and i got treated very well and did get my BFP but unfortunaly it ended in miscarraige , but i found when i needed advice at the end they were not so helpful 
They are expensive , but not sure what the waiting time is like for them , even if there is one , your best phoning them asnd they will send you a wee information pack out , i think i payed about 5,000 in total for icsi , but i have heard there prices have went down in the last year , i am sure one of the other girls could prob tell you the right prices 
I know origin put you on a higher dose of drugs than the royal , the royal said the dose that origin had me on was to high , but i think if it was any lower i wouldnt have got many eggs at all . so i think they are good that way 
Plus they do you bloods to see what dose you should be on , so you have a better chance as well , as again the royal dont 
Have you concidered any other clinics
Now i went to manchester , not sure of the prices as i done egg share , but i think htye were a wee bit cheaper , but thenm you have to include airfair and hotels so would prob work out dearer  , but they were fantastic and the after care was totally different , i found i could phone them any time after even about the most sillyest thing lol   
It would def take you to go and see them to see if its the right place for you , , again i would go back to them if i ever need to and there are alot of girls on here that have used origin and they will prob be along to tell you what they thought
Hope you get sorted soon hun , and you should stay around and chat   goodluck !!!


----------



## confusedcarly

HI Janiefiori -sorry to hear your news    i havent had treatment yet but we went to Origin cos we seemed to be waiting forever at the RVH to get any answers and we seemed to be waiting forever just to even get on the list.


We had our initial consultation with Origin last mth and they found i have cysts on both ovaries and also endo. on one ovary. The dr. there referred me to Prof. Mcclure who is going to do a laparoscopy hopefully in 3 mths time to remove the cysts. He was able to tell me that the cysts etc have been there some time. The RVH saw the cysts but nothing more was followed up and it wasnt until we went to Origin that we realised how serious it could be and that basically this is the reason for our infertility. 


I def. recommend Origin for their patient care and nothing is ever too much trouble. YOu can go onto Origins website to check prices etc. I am so glad we spent the money to see them otherwise i would still be waiting whilst having these cysts and be none the wiser. I am pretty ****** off at the RVH for not investigating me further. They think you are there for IVF and thats it when in fact there could be other things stopping you concieve that could perhaps be sorted out first. 




Have you ever thought of having reflexology? Maybe you have already had this. But the guy i go to for it said he was treating a lady who was having a break from IVF and she got pregnant naturally. I suppose anything is worth a try ....   Maybe having a wee break for a while wouldnt do any harm until you both decide if Origin is right for you or not. Its a big commitment anyway without the added financial aspect of things. Only you and hubby know whats best for you both


----------



## shazd

Fertility Information Day
Saturday 27th November 2010 (9.30am - 4.00pm)
Castle Upton Suite, Hilton Hotel & Country Club, Templepatrick, Ballyclare, BT39 ODD
The day will contain talks involving people working in the field of infertility including:
 Factors affecting Fertility/Investigations into infertility
 Male Factor
 Female Factor
 New developments in fertility treatment
 The role of the Embryologist
 The role of the Nurse in the fertility journey
 The emotional journey through infertility
There will also be an exhibition area including clinics, companies in the field of infertility,
alternative therapists, patient support organisations and possibly more.
The objective of the day is to provide information for everyone, no matter what stage you are at
in your journey. If you work in the field as a Clinician, a Nurse, an Embryologist, a Social Worker or a
Counsellor the day will give you an opportunity to get together, gather and share information thus
creating a better understanding of each others roles and the patients’ needs.
The fertility day is being held in a safe and discreet environment. Everyone is there for the same
reason. Your details will be kept totally private. There are no name badges. Photography is prohibited
(except speaker’s photos). Booking confirmations will be sent via email or dispatched in plain
envelopes.
COST - £5 to patients initially (limited number of tickets available at this price, after 29 Oct - £, £20 for
those with a professional interest – includes tea/coffee and sandwich lunch).
Please complete the attached booking form.
Sponsored via educational grant from Merck Serono. Other sponsors include Origin Fertility Care and
the Regional Fertility Centre.


----------



## Jillyhen

Girls

I was wondering if anyone was going to this?

Jillyhen x


----------



## Polly19

Hi Jillyhen - we sent for booking forms - it sounds like it would be an informative day.


----------



## Jillyhen

I think i would like to go. Must get in contact and get a form


----------



## confusedcarly

jillyhen are u gona go the info. day? im in two minds about going. not sure what to do!  well thats us officially on ivf list at the royal.        dr. mcmanus was a bit weird about us going to origin in the middle of this. she said im sure ur a little less rich after going there...then my dh said wel im glad we did go as we have got a few answers and got things moving! lol then she said my fsh was slightly high and asked if origin did any bloods. so i told her they did an amh and it was normal. she then said wel did u ask what it was? i said no. she then said wel since u were paying for it u shud have asked and it wud b useful to see those results. anyway she was generally quite negative about the whole thing and she cudnt answer my question about the cysts on my ovaries. funny how i go to origin and prof mcclure and they both see these cysts and advise laparoscopy. mmm...bewildered!


----------



## IGWIN79

Signed forms for RVH and its 12 months waiting list , doc mcfaul was a weird one to lol  laughed at everything   
he wanted us to go for ivf and i insisted we had icsi as our fertilisation rate isnt good 
hopefully christmas 2011 for me lol


----------



## hopefull2011

Hey girls,
I am a new poster but not new to these fertility sites, reading for quite a while now and thanks for all the great info, would be lost without it. Was hoping we wouldn't end up on the assisted fertility route but looking like it now, think we will need ICSI. I would greatly appreciate any advice on clinics, have any of you went to Sims in dublin or travelled to the UK, have heard great things about GRCM or ARGC. I'm just really nervous about making the wrong decision on the clinic, I want to give us every chance but I'm also worried that all the travelling over to the UK would be too stressful.
Any advice would be really appreciated.


----------



## Jillyhen

Welcome hopeful 2011

The site here is brill.

Carly 
We are under Cr Mcmanus she can be a bit sharp. I wouldnt mind goin to that info day are you interested?

jillyhen x


----------



## Lorelei

Hello folks,

I'm so very glad there is a forum for NI ttc-ers... I am new here on forum, but I have been reading you for a while, you all are so wonderful...

I am 39, live in Belfast. Ttc for 14 months with no luck. Background: quite poor hormones - low progesterone, low estrogen, some thyroid problems (TSH too high). I've been doing Napro since March, but still having the brown spotting and the poor hormones. I was on Clomid 50mg for five months, this month the doctor switched me to Femara, Cyclogest and LDN. Also, I had some experience with RFC, where, at the last meeting with the doctor, I insisted for having a laparoscopy, as I suspect I have endo, and for checking up my tubes, the doctor there was unexpectedly dismissive, his answer was a big NO, making reference to my 'hormonal picture' and to my age. In his opinion, the only solution for me was IVF, but he also mentioned that, given my hormones and age , it is unlikely the IVF to be successful. And, he added, there is no treatment for correcting the hormones...  which I know so well it is not true. Listening to him, I could not believe my ears  ... Left the hospital in shock, wondering if I am really too old to conceive, or I had just met a doctor missing tact and good will. And decided for the latter. Anyway, they will not catch me back, only to preach me about my bad hormones and age, but offer me no help.

So, my question is this: are there other  Napro girls in Northern Ireland and how do you manage with having the bloods done month by month? Where, and for how much, if it is the case?  And, is the clinic in Galway the only place where I should go to have a laparoscopy?

It would be good to know how other people in my situation are coping.

Cheers.

Lorelei


----------



## Rosecat

Hi Hopefull2011 - Me and my DH were eventually (after a lot of investigations) put on the NHS waiting list for ICSI at the RVH in Sept of this year. They said we wouldn't get treatment until Sept 2011 at least. In the summer we thought long and hard about it and thought we would have a private cycle at the GCRM. We have been for out initial consultations (my DH with the urologist as he had to get a sperm retrieval procedure, and both of us with the gynae consultant) at teh end of Sept and my DH had his retrieval 3 days ago (which was successful thankfully!). Anyway I am starting down regulating on 23rd Oct! Hopefully I will start stimms sometime in the 1st week in Nov with EC hopefully after 15th Nov. I am not sure if you would consider going to GCRM or would rather stay local. I'll keep you posted about how I get on. All I can tell you is that my experience with GCRM has been great. The staff (from the admin, the nurses and the consultants) have been absolutely brilliant. Nothing is too much trouble for them and they are v informative. If you want to know anything at all send me a PM or post me. Rosecat


----------



## hopefull2011

Hey Rosecat, thank you so much for the reply. I think we've finally made the decission to go to sims although this does change regularly!! For us at the minute the less hassle involved in going to dublin is attractive and DH is from there so have somewhere to stay when going for treatment.
If this doesn't work I'd definitely change to GRCM, they do sound fab by all accounts and have great stats on HFEA. Really wish you all the best with your cycle, it's nerve wracking business. Will be waiting to hear how all goes for you.
Just sending off the referral to sims so only starting our journey now. This website really is invaluable, its great getting advice from people who've been in the same situation. No doubt I'll be asking many more questions as I go along.
Thanks again.


----------



## Rosecat

Hi Hopefull2011 - Hope I was off help. Glad you've made the decision to go to Sims. They seem to have very good success rates and its great that you will have somewhere to stay when you're going through treatment - every little helps! Good luck anyway - hope all goes well for you. Keep me posted anyway. Talk soon. Rosecat


----------



## Jillyhen

Hi Girls

Where is grcm? Is that just for isci.

Another weekend again has anyone anything nice planned?

Jillyhen


----------



## Rosecat

Hi Jillyhen - GCRM is in Glasgow. I'm from NI but travelling over to have ICSI there in Nov. They do all sorts of treatments there. Are you having IVF at the RVH? In Sept 2010 me and my DH were put on the NHS waiting list at the RVH for ICSI. They said we should get treatment in Sept 2011 (all being well). We thought we would have a private go and see how it works out. When do you think you'll be starting treatment there? Hope all goes well for you. Rosecat


----------



## Jillyhen

Hi Rosecat

Yeah we are on the nhs list hopefully starting soon


----------



## Rosecat

Hi Jillyhen - that's great. I hope it works out well for us all!


----------



## Jillyhen

I hope so 2 fingers crossed


----------



## confusedcarly

Hey girls hows things? It seems very quiet in here these days....


Im gonna go for a bit of accupuncture - have never had it before....not sure im gonna like it.....can be a bit funny with needles at the best of times   


Jillyhen - turns out we have visitors from America the weekend of the fertility day so wont be able to make it. Any craic with you??


----------



## Rosecat

Hi confusedcarly - how are you? are you going through treatment/investigations at the minute? How have you found acupuncture? Is it supposed to relax you during treatment? I haven't a clue about it so i'm looking forward to hearing how you get on. Just wanted to say hi. Talk soon. Rosecat


----------



## emak

Girls would really recommend a wee bit of acupuncture ,i found it really relaxing ,i used it before and during my first 2 tx cycles .It can be expensive but sure if it helps keep us calm and relaxed its well worth it .
Good luck ladies


----------



## hopefull2011

Hey girls,
Hope everyone is doing well. 
Have had rough few days as a friend at work just told me she's pregnant. Was shocked 
really how badly I reacted, but hopefully we'll all have our turn soon.
I went to acupuncture once and found it good but it is expensive and at the min DH goes as 
he has more issues. I guess when we start treatment I'll go too as it's really meant to increase
your chances of success. 
Take care everyone
Hopefull


----------



## Rosecat

Hi Emak & Hopeful - thanks for filling me in about the acupuncture. I never even considered it and never heard about its effect on treatment until I've been on this site. Thanks. By the way, Hopeful, I can understand how you feel about hearing people in work getting pregnant - in my work place all the girls except me and another one who has literally just got married have either had babies recently or are having them soon. it's very frustrating although hopefully it'll all work out for us someday. Talk soon. Rosecat


----------



## Jillyhen

Hi Hopeful

I totally understand how you feel, i took it badly when ,my sister announce her pregnancy i was distraught.. I went a few times for acupuncture really enjoyed it but the sensation was strange must get appts made again. Was amazing when she went over my ankles as that is the ares for the tubes etc god the pain but had had funny tingling sensation.

Jillyhen


----------



## Jillyhen

Hey girlies

How are you all on this lovely day!! Anyone got anything nice planned for the weekend? Tank crunchie its fri so tired and my boobs are agony even tho my af is not due for another week :-(

Jillyhen x


----------



## confusedcarly

hey hows everyone? im gona bk a wee session of acu nxt wk-wil let u kno how i get on. got results of mri scan. prof mcclure says it suggests endo and adhesions.  jst have to wait for laparoscopy now. any craic with anyone?  i got take that tickets today...whoop whoop! x


----------



## FitFinn

Hi girls

Have been reading your posts for some time now.....knowing I was on the NHS list at RVH but wasn't convinced their waiting times were realistic (have been on list since 8 Dec 09)..... well noone was more surprised than me to receive my info pack this morning, asking me in for my HIV (!!??) test on 18 Nov and suggesting my treatment will start in December!!! 

Firstly I hope this gives hope that the current waiting list does seem to be 12 months......

Secondly I'm hoping you could maybe give me a clue as to what happens & is it likely EC will occur this side of Xmas? My AF is due today/tomorrow so 'Dec period' is expected end of Nov/beginning of Dec. I understand there will be DR then Stimming and I realise it depends on how my body reacts but any clue?

Also what can I do to further increase my chances? I have given up the dreaded booze & tryin to lose a bit of weight (my BMI is 2 since 5 Oct. I also see a fab acupuncture specialist called Sharon Campbell once a month. I run a few times a week and horse ride quite a bit.

So I'm looking for any advice.....or what to expect etc.....will I need any time off work for example?

Really appreciate it
FitFinn


----------



## babydreams282

Hi Girlies

Just thought id drop in and say Hi, hope you are all keeping well.  Thinking of trying reflexology to see if it helps in my quest in conceiving.  I wont be due to start my ICSI cycle until next May, well if the waiting list is still at 12 months by then.  The waiting is terrbile i just wish i was getting started now but i know i have to be patient.

Just found out today that my friend is pregnant and although im happy for her, I cant help but feel devasted that its not me - feels like my heart is breaking into tiny pieces - am i losing my mind...


----------



## Rosecat

Hi Babydreams - no you are most definitely not mad! One of my closest friends announced she was pregnant in Feb and it was utterly devastating - I felt the same as you - pleased for her yet devastated that it is not happening for us. Everyone around us seems to be getting pregnant and maybe I am just paranoid but I'm convinced they're all wondering what is going on with us! V frustrating - I just feel my life is frozen and will be until (or if) I ever get pregnant. The only upside is that everyone on this site is going through the same thing one way or another and there seem to have been a lot of success stories. Here's hoping!


----------



## Jillyhen

Aw babydreams

I kow exactly how you feel, you keep a wmile on our face but deep down you hurt like mad. Im feeling very down at the minute 2 even tho we are nearly at the end of the waiting list (fingers crosses), ive heard another pregn announcment 2 and its the girls 4th!! App he is trying for a boy.

Chin up

Jillyhen x


----------



## Rosecat

Hi Jillyhen - just wondering have you had any word about when you're starting your tx? Do you think you'll have it all over you by Christmas?


----------



## Jillyhen

Hi Rosecat

We have heard nothing, hopefully hear summit soon. Cant see it bein before crimbo prob be jan


----------



## Rosecat

Hi Jillyhen - maybe that's for the best - you and your DH can have one last blow out at Christmas and then be ready for action in Jan! I suppose the last thing you'd want is to be feeling side-effects from the meds over the festive period. It'd be a good way to start the New Year. I'm hoping for a good way to end this year! This year has felt like a never ending round of tests, investigations and procedures. It would be great if something good could come out of this year. I'm praying for it anyway!


----------



## Jillyhen

Thats the thing but if we got a chance to start in december i wudnt mind  keep me in the house!!


----------



## Rosecat

Jillyhen - never thought of that! Sure keep me posted for whenever you do start. Would like to hear how you get on. Chat soon!


----------



## Jillyhen

Im on this nearly every hour so def will have a post up if we hear summit


----------



## Dannii_Doots

Lurker alert, lurker alert   

Hello everyone I'm a N.I girl, just wanted to come and say hello  
I have read all your previous posts so feel like i know you all, I'm not a stalker.... promise  
I'm Danielle, 28 from Belfast and currently waiting for my first ivf.    I have a seven yr old daughter so i suffer from secondary infertility, which means that Ive had the privilege if falling pregnant Au naturelle and the utter hopelessness of not being able to conceive, the best & worst of both worlds    
omg sorry for droning on, I'm looking forward to chatting with all you fabulous n.i girlie's 
big hugs to all


----------



## Jillyhen

Hi Danii Doots

There is days that i rant and rave but dont worry the girls here will keep you right we are all on the same boat. When im doin my admin i just cant help myself from not goin on.

Welcome to the waiting game

Jillyhen


----------



## FitFinn

Hi there again

Jillyhen - def think ur apt will come up soon. As I said I went on list 08/12/09 and got my apt last week for my Dec 10 period.... due to start meds end of Dec when period starts, at least I assume thats whats happening!

Danni Doots - Hi, also a newbie although have stalked the site for a while. U on the waiting list? Where? I don't believe it matters if its secondary or not, either way, we all want a baby & we're all having trouble getting there. Ur waiting game is no different from ours x

I reckon 2011 will bring us alll good things! x


----------



## Jillyhen

Hey fitfinn

I hope so im just dying to have a wee bundle of joy. Im getting broodier every day


----------



## Dannii_Doots

Afternoon girls
what a day, its teaming down in Belfast   

hi again Jillyhen, thanks for the welcome. i know what you mean I'm on everyday too    Hopefully not too much longer for you     

Hi ya FitFinn, yeah I'm on the waiting list for for both nhs & private at the RFC we signed last March. Thankyou very much it means a lot, most people cant understand my infertility, its all "sure you already have one" "waddya mean u cant have anymore" that kind of thing.     Oh its getting close for you now, how are you feeling


----------



## FitFinn

Hi


Feeling good......although nervous as hubby has made it very clear he is not up for any private goes at IVF so fear this is our only chance. He sees things v black & white in terms of well if its not gonna happen, lets draw a line under it! Thought of that makes me feel sick so hoping a miracle occurs. 

Wonder what chances are of it working first time? 

Was going to pay to have AMH levels tested but does anyone know if RVH would actually use that info if the test results didn't come from themselves?

F


----------



## Jillyhen

Ah fitfinn maybe he will change his mind.

We arent on the private list just nhs and im scared deep down that it will fail i know i must remain positive. Hopefully something will come alrite for me


----------



## babydreams282

Hi Rosecat, Jillyhen, Danny-boots and fitfinn - and all you other lovely ladies out there.

Feeling a little brighter today, next year is my year (well thats what i keep telling myself).  I hear some of you ladies talking about side effects of the medication when you start treatment - does anyone know what this is??  As usual im just keeping myself well informed before my treatment in May - Fingers Crossed.

Im in the same boat and some of you ladies too - with the whole NHS and private lists - lets hope it works first time and we wont have to rob banks to get the funds...


----------



## Dannii_Doots

FitFinn he may be trying to protect you from further hurt if things don't go to plan, if that makes sense   .... i would cross that bridge when or if you get  there    Don't know much about success rates, I'm afraid to rain on my own parade    sorry cant help re AMH I'm such a novice 

Jillyhen did RFC ask if you wanted to go on both lists when signing??
some    for you, it will work  

Babydreams not to sure about side effects, hopefully they will be minimal    or maybe the more  the better response??    or maybe just maybe Ive confused you even more??   lol

big hello to all the other N.I ladies,


----------



## Jillyhen

Fit Finn

Dr McManus didnt give us the option of going private.

Feeling very sorry for myself my period arrived this morning so a wee bit gutted havent told ny hubby yet, We did everything right last month using ovulating tests at the right time etc


----------



## Dannii_Doots

Jillyhen i thought everyone was given that option when signing with the RFC   
Awwww hope you feel better soon


----------



## Jillyhen

Dr McManus seemed to think that we would conceive naturally and that we wouldnt need the ivf. But im thinking and i know i shouldbt be thinking this but if it fails do we have to wait another year to go privately. 
Kinda gutted tho but fecking scunnered of being on demand, using ovulating kits and wrecking my back sticking my legs in the air.( Im laughing my head off when im typed that)


----------



## Dannii_Doots

been there done that Jillyhen   oh the things we put ourselves through   seriously though i do hope u feel better soon,


----------



## bump14

Hi,
Is anyone from here getting treated at GCRM? I know a few were a while back, but I wasn't sure if any are now. I will be heading over there, so would really appreciate any pointers I can get.   
Thanks,
Bump


----------



## IGWIN79

Jillyhen , if you get preg on first go , then you will frozen on the other list until you want to use your go again 
If you dont then you get your go when your at the top of the list , you dont have to do all the waiting again 
I am preg now so when my time comes with Rvh then i will be frozen at the top of the list then when i want to go again then i can 
someone said the private list is longer that the free go list? is that right ??


----------



## Rosecat

Hi Bump14 - Just wanted to let you know that I'm from NI and having ICSI treatment at GCRM this month. just started my stimms this morning so hopefully will be ready for EC around 16th Nov or so. are you having treatment yourself soon? glad to hear from someone else who is heading over there for treatment aswell! What stage are you at now?


----------



## bump14

Hi Rosecat,
I'm afraid life keeps getting in the way for me at the minute! lol
I have just finished OI, which left me in a bit of a mess, so I will have to let my body recover - I'm guessing I will be getting treatment in the new year, but it could be as late as March  I am going over to GCRM at the end of this month though to get a consultation. Can't wait  How have you found them so far? I thought they were so lovely any time I have talked to them on the phone, which is currently working out at about twice a day at the minute!, trying to get things organised!!


----------



## lgs30

hi girls dont give up i got preg 1st ivf it does happen huns xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Dannii_Doots

lgs30 
thankyou its great to hear success stories   your little man is so cute


----------



## Jillyhen

Sweetchilli,  i think the private list is longer we are only on the 1 list tho we werentgiven the other option


----------



## IGWIN79

Jillyhen  they should have told you hun , they usally will sign you up for both at the same time , well thats when he told me and the other girls were the same , i would phone and ask then


----------



## Jillyhen

Dr McManus just got us to sign the nhs form


----------



## Rosecat

Hi bump14 - I have found everyone at GCRM to be brilliant. Everyone is so friendly and informative right through from the admin to the nurses, embryologist and consultants. Everyone has been so reassuring and lovely. We have been over to them 3 times so far. I'm now in the middle of my stimms and although I need scans coming up to EC I think I'll be getting them done here in NI instead of travelling over to Glasgow for them - so my next visit will hopefully be at the EC stage (fingers crossed!). Have you any dates as to when you might be starting?


----------



## bump14

No dates as yet Rosecat.  Just the initial consult, which is at the end of this month.  I found that as well - they are so lovely on the phone, so helpful.  I suppose it would be difficult to go over for every scan, but I would quite like to try   .    I'm getting really stupidly    excited about it!     Just can't get over the shock!  I had only phoned for info, thinking that i would get make an appt at a later date, but they were so helpful that I made an appt there and then. 
When is your EC scheduled for?    Will you be given much notice?


----------



## Rosecat

Hi Bump - I had hoped to go over for the scans too but by the time I was told when to come over for a scan it was such short notice the flight prices had rocketed and it would've meant taking a day off work each time to go for a 10 min scan. I have to get another scan on Friday and then hopefully from that they'll be able to give me an idea when my EC will be. I'm hoping it will be around 17th Nov as I provisionally booked flights with Ryanair going over on Tues 16th and back on Thurs 18th (they were only 12 euro return so I thought it was worth taking a chance). I just took a chance as the nurse had thought it would be around that date although I'll really not know for definite until after Friday. The nurse said that if the scan on Fri shows I have progressed well enough I might be having my EC on Mon 15th or Tues 16th in which case the flights will be useless - but I don't care - just hope I respond to the meds and get to that point! 
They are all really lovely. I have mainly dealt with Margaret (think she is the office manager) and Kate (the nurse). Also had one consultation with Dr Marco Gaudoin and one with the urologist Mark Underwood as my DH had to have a retrieval procedure. I'm sure you're getting excited. To be honest we had no time to get excited because we had our first consultation on 30th Sept, my DH had his retrieval on the 18th Oct and I started down-regging on the 23rd Oct! I am now on my stimms so from the first consultation to EC (all being well) it will be about 6 weeks in total!


----------



## babydreams282

i went on the list on 5th May this year and when i signed the forms i was advised to sign both the NHS list and the Private list - i was told that the private list appt will def come up before the NHS appt but to refuse the Private treatment until i have had my free NHS go - this means that you will be on the list incase the first attempt fails


----------



## Mamabud

Jillyhen - I wasn't told about the private list either.  I just rang up and asked to be referred, and I got a letter to say that I was successful.  Get on that phone to-morrow, if you want to activate the private tx.  You aren't obliged to take the go, if you can't afford it at the time.  You can decline if neccessary.


----------



## Jillyhen

If i ring now and get put on to the private list will i have to wait a year?


----------



## emmamcc

Hi I'm new to this site and so many comments about private lists.  I take it you are talking about RVH.  

I was told when i 1st went to rvh in Jan 2009 that the private list was as long as public list because they were short staffed and had to stop private work due to shortage of embriologists.  I therefore went to Origin and had ICSI there.  I had a baby girl in Jan.  I only started treatment last week on the national health.  I feel very lucky that i was able to go to Origin while waiting for my turn on the nat health and they were so nice.  

I think Origin is the only other ivf provider here.  The RVH didnt tell me about it when i enquired about going private but i heard about it through a friend.


----------



## Jillyhen

Hey

I emailled the rfc this morning to see if we can be added to the private list, actually got a prompt replt to say that that Dr McManus had been given my file adn she was to decide if i went on the private list or not.

If we had of been able to afford it we wouldve been with origin a long time ago but due to hubby being off for 12 weeks at the start of the year after breaking an ankle our funds where a bit low.


----------



## Jillyhen

Hey again

Got an email back from the rvh we are now on the private list witing list is 11 months. If we have already had our course on the nhs and im thinking bad things saying this but if it failed would it still be the year?

Jillyhen


----------



## emmamcc

Jillyhen

The RVH knew i was pregnant when i went on the nat health waiting list on 09/09/09 and we were told that our name would stay on the list but would be suspended until i let them know i was ready to start treatment again.  Our name still moved up the list but all the suspension meant was that we would not be offered treatment until we came to the top of the list and I was ready.

I would think the private list would work the same but that really is a guess.  

The good thing about going to the RVH on Nat Health 1st is that if you have frozen eggs you can go private there.  I only got one good embryo but if i had frozen embryos I would have had to go back to Origin to use them.

Em


----------



## cMac

Jillyhen, Im not sure whether you go back to the start and have to wait a year for your private go, but I honestly wouldn't worry.  The cost of cycling with RVH privately is the same if not slightly more than going to Origin which has no waiting list to speak of.  Obviously RVH has a good reputation and results, but if you are paying for private treatment you can choose which clinic you want to go to, whether it is in NI or England or Scotland.


----------



## Mamabud

Cmac - RVH is cheaper than Origin, as my friend paid for a private tx there.  I compared it to the Origin price list we had.  However Origin has no or shorter waiting lists.


----------



## cMac

Hi Loopy, when we asked to see the private cost list the basic cost (excluding drugs) of the treatment was either (memory not so good!) £2950 or £3250, at that time (April 10) Origin were discounting their prices from £2950 to £2650?  I appreciate I may be a little out here but I was surprised at RVH prices.  Do you know what your friend paid?  There is always the chance that we were shown the wrong list?


----------



## emmamcc

Hi CMac

We went to Origin in Feb 09 and we paid over £5000 for ICSI at that time.  We did receive a letter a few months ago from Origin to say that they have discounted their prices.  I suppose it does all depend what treatment you need.

You also have to take into account that going to Origin you need to get your notes from RVH copied and you have to pay for that too.  Luckily our notes were only a couple of pages.

I Feel very lucky as our parents were able to help us or we would still be waiting.  The timing was a God send too as with rise in diesel and food etc extra money is a lot harder to come by now.


----------



## Sparty

Hi girls, we went to Origin June/July 09 and tx cost £4500 for ICSI, including drugs (£3600 just for tx). Think we also had to pay money for consultation with Origin - just can't remember   .We also got the letter some months ago offering discounted tx but by then we were having private tx with RFC. This did cost less, partly because the drugs are cheaper from the RFC but think it still was coming up to the £4000 mark. Without assistance from my in-laws I don't know if we could have paid for any of it.. 
Maybe its just me but how come Origin can drop their prices - maybe over charging to begin with   . 

Good luck to all those still on the waiting lists - it can be heart breaking just waiting on that letter each month


----------



## Jillyhen

Tell me about it sparty we have been counting down the days and months. Hopefully the end in getting closer


----------



## babydreams282

Hi girls, waiting is a total nightmare - having a really bad week and seriously considering taking a personal loan to finance a go with origins, my DH and family think its best i wait until our NHS go which if all goes to plan should be around May/June next year it just seems so far away - i dont want to get into debt that i will struggle to pay off but i just want it so badly


----------



## emmamcc

babydreams

Oh chick you have come so far you are half way there.  I know the wait is the hardest part.  One thing i did take comfort in is that clinic told us that because my DH was the one who could not conceive naturally and i was ok as well as our age that we had the highest chances of success.  It will be so worth it.  

I dont know what to say really as i was exactly the same.  I didnt wait, getting to RVH stage took long enough for me as i had wanted children from my Mid 20s but my DH is 5yrs younger than me and was only ready when we married. However we had financial help from both families.  I dont know if i could have been talked out of getting a loan.  It is too easy to give advice when you are not the one going through it.  Though i'm sure they have your best interests at heart.  

I really hope you start to feel a bit better and have more good days/weeks than bad.
Sending you some cuddles .  x

Em


----------



## Jillyhen

Hang in there babydreams, we where the exact same when we signed the forms in January, i kept giving myself milestones like easter, my birthday in July, Halloween and now xmas which is only 4 weeks away. You are half way through the wait. I didnt think in january the year wudnt fly in but it has

babydust xx


----------



## babydreams282

Hi Em and Jillyhen

Thank you girls, i do feel a bit more positive today.  And Em hearing success stories like yours really does help me, so thank you.  

Jillyhen thanks to you too i hope the rest of the time does go quickly and thats a very good idea to work towards different dates like crimbo, easter etc.. i think i will give that a try and see how it goes.


----------



## confusedcarly

Hang in there Babydreams!!! We were in the same prredicament. In fact we were only put on NHS list last month and before that we kinda decided on Private and paid for a consulataion with Origin as we (or should i say I!) was fed up waiting and not knowing what was going on. Origin found i had cysts/endo on my ovaries which i have to get a laparoscopy for in a month or two. We are hoping that once i have the op we wont need IVF. If we do end up needing it we will prob just wait our NHS turn and then think about Private. Grrrr,,,its so frustrating but im trying to keep my thoughts positive. Easier said than done!!!  It will be 2011 before we know it and then we'll be on the countdown  




Jillyhen - im sure your delighted the waiting is almost over hun


Also got letter of confirmation that we are on list. It says it will be 10-12mths. But am i right in thinking it will be more like 12mths? Just trying to organise a hol or two for next year before the 'fun' begins


----------



## Jillyhen

Carly 

How are you hun? Long time no chat 2.. It will prob be a year, we where told at the start it was 9 months gets very frustrating.

Go ahead and book your hol i would love to book one aswell for  next year but dont want to plan 2 much as we are hoping to get our house on the market 

Jillyhen


----------



## emmamcc

Hi ConfusedCarly you are so right to book a holiday and have something else to focus on.  So much easier said than done I know.  We went on hols just before we started treatment and really glad that we did.  We made sure we thought positive and enjoyed it like it might be our last couple holiday.  It was great for us both and set us up for a few months before the stress levels got up again.  It really is just what the doc ordered!!

Babydreams glad you are feeling so much better.  I found that each week flew in but the months dragged in a way when i tried to look forward.  I found just taking each week at a time and enjoying weekends and holidays etc really did help.  My DH and I also tried to live like we were a courting couple too and went out for dinner cinema and clubbing at weekends and enjoyed us time in the hope that we would be glad of it when we became a family.  

I do count us very lucky as we did not have to TTC naturally at all really as we kinda knew very early on that we could not conceive naturally and this was confirmed on our 1st apt in RVH.  As a result we knew were we stood very quickly.

Jillyhen - Hope you are doing well and good luck with the house sale.

Goodnite all.  Emma  x


----------



## Jillyhen

Emma

I totally agree, we have our nites out and enjoying ourselves before we start t'ment and hopefully having to rely on babysitters. We havent dwelt on it 2 much life is to short.

Jillyhen


----------



## confusedcarly

jillyhen- how are ya? we shud get a wee meet up soon. a pity we cudnt get to go to tht info day. our friends frm new york are over and we're entertaining them. not long for u now! this time nxt year hun u cud have u wee baba!!  emma mcc its hard not to put ur life on hold but ur rite about jst enjoying life and going out with friends etc. lifes too short! the laugh of it is the people we know who have kids envy us...little do they know eh!?


----------



## emmamcc

Carly - 

I know what you mean.  We got all that too.  If it wasn't envy it was do you not want kids etc etc as we were together 8yrs when dd was born.  Most people are lucky enough to be able to take these things for granted and it really did get to me but now i feel like i appreciate my DD more for it and will never take anything for granted.  I really do believe in positive thinking but on some of the bad days its very hard.  

There will be good days and bad days for all of us and i have found this forum is one of the best supports of all.  I really hope and  that in the not so distant future you and JILLYHEN are on here announcing you BFP.  I am thinking positive and hoping you both get started on your tx ASAP.  

Emma x


----------



## Jillyhen

Hi Girls

My sis had her scan yesterday both babies doin well, im so chuffed for her  but had a wee lump in my throat wishing it was mine. Hopefully this time next year i will have my we bundle of joy.

Lookihn forward to the info day should be good. Maybe try and get a meet up before xmas as January is mad for me.

Jillyhen x


----------



## emmamcc

Jillyhen - your feelings of envy are totally natural.  I'm sure we have all felt them more than once.   ing you will be celebrating your BFP asap.  I am thinking about ya and so hope things get moving for ya in Jan.

Emma x


----------



## babydreams282

Morning Girls

Another week begining and one step closer.  Jillyhen i totally understand your feelings my best friend and my sister in law are expecting too and when im around them all they talk about is the babies and as much as i am so so happy for them both, its the hardest thing i have to do.  I hope and pray everyday that i'll be there at some stage too and then i will melt their heads!!

I was also wondering when the time comes and im starting treatment - what happens?  When i was informed by doc - i was in so much shock that i didnt really take it all in.  Do you get a letter and then start treatment at next period?  She did say something about Nasal Spray and then injections does anyone know extactly when they start and how long for?  Sorry about all the questions


----------



## Jillyhen

Babydreams

I havent  i clue im waiting for ours to arrive as the 2 weeks they said is now up.

Its all a daze for me what exactly goes on


----------



## MrsJC_

Hi Everyone   im sort of new to all this so just popping in ti N.I Girls to say hi as im also waiting treatment at the R.F.C its been a long wait but hopefully startt meds in dec FINGERS CROSSED!!Ox


----------



## Jillyhen

Hi Julie_ox

Welcome to the site, the waiting game is horrible


----------



## MrsJC_

Thank you Jillyhen!! Hopefully everything will go quite quickley from now the nurse said it will so fingers crossed shes right!!  ..Ox


----------



## plusone

Baby dreams282  Just to reply to your post with regards times.  Generally you get letter of offer and you then contact them with your next month period.  then on day 21 of cycle as in 21 days after the first day if your period you start nasal sprays.  Sprays can be taken for anything between 3 weeks and 5 weeks or in some cases longer.  The length of time varies as the clinic want to fit you into there schedule. ie they can not have everyone needing ec on same day.  You should get a AF on sprays and if not the clinic give u a date to ring them to have bloods checked.  You continue on sprays throughout injections and injection are normally given once a day for about 12 days.  they will schedule scan/scans to check progress normally early morning ie 7am for these.  Then you take another injection to make you ovulate and EC is normally two days after. Sprays are stopped at this injection.  And ET is normally 2-5 dyas after ec depending on your clinic.  Hope this helps

Everyone is different but RFC normally use the same protocol for everyone first cycle.  If anyone thinks any of this is wrong please correct me.  they do not tell u much at appointments do they!!


----------



## wee emma

hello everyone    hope you're all well?

wee question. i'm really starting to wonder if i get pregnant but by the time af is due, its gone. what makes me think this is sometimes my af is different - a day late maybe, more clotty, more painful? 

my is like clock work so a day late is unusual. 

this month was really weird. it was due on sunday, didn't show up properly til today but i could "feel" it from friday - an odd heavy feeling. Then its only brown with what looks like strips of lining (i know, gross, i'm sorry   ).

am i clutching at straws here or do you think i might be right?

any tests i have had have always came up with nothing so i could be analysing nothing


----------



## Arliparli

Hi Ladies , hope you are all well.  Can I join your board.  I have moved over from the Lanarkshire Lassies board as I have moved from Scotland over to Lisburn to live and work x x x


----------



## emmamcc

Welcome Arliparli - love your pic.    Short and sweet tonight as i'm totally shattered!!! 

Hope everyone is doing well. nite nite.  my bed is calling me!!


----------



## babydreams282

Hi Plusone - thank you for the very informed information, i really didnt take anything in at all at the appointment, so its great to know what i can expect when i eventually get my letter of offer - hope all is well with you.

Wee-emma - im sorry i cant help you in this regard - my cycle is totally irregular and can go from 23 days to 37 days some months - so im always all over the place with am i or am i not...  im sure someone will be able to help you tho.

Hi Julie_ox you must be so excited to be starting in dec - hope all goes well for you.

Welcome Arliparli - to this site and to Ireland aswell i hope your fitting in ok here.  Where are you in your journey - have you had to transfer to the RFC here?

Hi Emmamcc - hope all is well with you.

Jillyhen any sign of that letter yet?


----------



## Jillyhen

Hey babydreams

Letter arrived yesterday morning, so all excited. So we start on January's af.


----------



## Mamabud

Jillyhen - over the moon for you    I was meant to start on last February's af, but it didn't arrive.  I had to have bloods, then it was 12th April before I started sniffing my 'poppers' and late May when a got my BFP.  At least if your af is on time, you know then when you start.


----------



## Jillyhen

hey loopybud

Im always on time, knowing my luck jans will be up the left


----------



## babydreams282

Hi Jillhen

Happy Days, thankfully at long last you got your letter - you can now have a nice christmas and look forward to your journey starting - just think this time next year you could have that little bundle of joy you want!  

The way things are going it does seem that everyone is getting their letter two months before their treatment starts - i signed on 5th May 10 - so fingers crossed i'll get my letter in March - OMG that really isnt long once christmas is over it will fly in and i cant wait!!!


----------



## confusedcarly

hey girlies! how are u all? enjoying the lovely cold weather    jillyhen-congrats on getting ur letter! thats brill hun! im sure ur delighted.    only news with me is that i go for a pre op consultation on 15th dec and they have to give u 3wks notice. so hopefully wil be having my wee op in january.


----------



## Jillyhen

Hey Carly.

Im good hows things with you? Im just soo relieved to get confirmation and that we are getting started.
The weather is horrendous, i just cant gt heated at all tonite.

We are for Peter Kay on sun nite i cant wait, as we got the tickets last year so it just shows how quick the year has gone by. So i have a short week to work with having monday off, going for bloods thurs pm and heading to Scotland for the weekend asit my dad's birthday, bust busy but will be great to get away.


----------



## hopewishpray

hello everyone thought id join this site as i live in ni and just had my first app in the rfc,
my dh had a zero count with our gp in july so we reffered on to the rfc it was a big shock to us as our gp only said it was low it was only when we went to the rfc the concultant showed the results and it was a zero!! we have a app in jan to re test dh and just hoping and praying its better news our consultant said they have better testing results so fingers crossed!!!
We were given info on ivf and icsi and i have to get bloods taken on 2nd day of cycle i know this is the start of a long journey but im glad im not alone after reading your stories 
hope everyone is well and this weather hasnt snowed you in


----------



## Rosecat

Hi hopewishspray - just wanted to tell you not to panic although I know that's easier said than done! Last year my DH had 2 semen analysis tests. They both came back showing that there was zero sperm in each sample! We were both absolutely devastated and we didn't know what to do. Anyway after I went through a number of investigations to see if I was ok (and it seems that I am) we were referred to the RVH. The RVH accepted my DH's SA results and put him on the waiting list for a testicular biopsy - to confirm whether or not he actually produces sperm. Apparently the cause of a zero sperm result is because the man has either a production problem (ie. is not producing sperm in his testes) or an obstruction problem (ie. is producing sperm but has a blockage somewhere along the "line" which stops sperm getting out). The biopsy thankfully showed that my DH was producing sperm and that he had an obstruction rather than a production problem. After the biopsy we were put on the waiting list (again!) for a review appointment at the RVH so we could discuss the way forward. That was in September 2010 - on that day we were put on the NHS waiting list for ICSI treatment and were advised that we would be waiting at least a year for treatment.
In the meantime we decided to have a private cycle at GCRM Glasgow which we have now completed. We had ICSI treatment there and I had 2 embryos transferred on 22nd Nov. My official test date is tomorrow and I'm praying we get a BFP! So in a long roundabout way I'm trying to say to you please don't panic - something can definitely be done. Zero sperm count does not necessarily mean that nothing can be done to help you. Will keep you posted anyway. hope it all works out for you.


----------



## hopewishpray

Hi Rosecat
thankyou for your mail hearing positive stories like that is keeping me going at the moment im just praying that my dh results show something positive although i know if the one in jan is zero too we have a long wait to find out more!
Can i ask you chose Glasgow for you private go is it a better hospital?
Also i didnt even ask our consultant can a zero count change or is it usually the reasons you said im your mail?
I think we are both still in shock but we are def feeling more positive since hearing from people in similar situations think its the not knowing at moment that is hard    
i really hope you get a bfp   please keep me updated  
And take care in this weather x


----------



## Rosecat

Hi Hopewishspray - just wanted to let you know I got my BFP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Can't believe it!!! I tested 1 day early yesterday with 2 tests at home and then today was my official test date so I went to my GPs and they confirmed it!!!! I cannot believe it! Would you believe it is exactly a year to the day when the results of my DH's 2nd semen analysis came back and confirmed a zero result. It's absolutely amazing how a year can change things. This day last year I spend the whole night crying convinced we would never be able to have a child together and exactly a year on it has been confirmed that i'm pregnant!!!!!!!!!

Please don't be disheartened if you get the same result again in Jan. It really does not mean all is lost. I don't know if a zero result can change much. Maybe when they analyse it closely they may find some sperm. I hope you don't have to wait too long to find out. We didn't know this at the time but you can pay £95 to get a private semen analysis done at Origin fertility clinic in Belfast and you'll get the results that day. I don't know if you would be interested in that or not as I know you have your next one in Jan so you won't have that long to wait. Anything else you need to know please ask.


----------



## hopewishpray

Hi Rosecat that is fantastic news im soooo pleased for you both  
Thankyou again for your mail it really has helped  
Think we will wait till jam as its so close and take it from their see what the results show but after everything you told me a zero is def not as scary as when we first heard it  
please keep me updated on how your pregnancy goes and look after yourself  
xxx


----------



## Jillyhen

Aw Rosecat

Congrts on your  what a lovely xmas pressie

Jillyhen


----------



## babydreams282

Hey Girls

Hows things with you all.  

Rosecat big big congrats this really does help me feel more positive, im so happy for you.  

Hi Hopewishpray - im sorry to hear about your news but they can do so much these days, that you really shouldnt give up hope, it may seem a long journey for you at the minute but time really does fly and your still young.  Im praying things work out for you and dont worry there is always someone on here that will help you every step of the way.

Hi Jillyhen - hope all is well with you.


----------



## lgs30

rosecat congrats on ur


----------



## hopewishpray

Hi babydreams282
Thankyou for your msg your right im so glad i found this site its really helping talking to people going throught the same thing as good as my family and friends are sometimes you just need someone who is going through it too to listen  
I hope is all going well with you have you started your fertility treatment yet or are you on the waiting list?
xxxxx


----------



## babydreams282

Hi Hopewishpray

All is good with me, i have good days and bad days like everyone else, its just really hard when everyone around you seems to fall pregnant at the drop of hat and I cant but hey we will get there in the end.  Im on the waiting list for ICSI IVF as my DH has a very low count, i was put on the NHS list in May this year and they told me the list was 10-12 months long, it looks like its def 1 year from when you go on the list that treatment starts to im half way there.  The waiting is the worst part.  My family are great too but nobody really understands exactly what your going through unless they are in the same situation - everytime i look at a baby i want to cry.  Then i get the angry feeling when i just want to scream... WHY ME!!!  God love my poor DH i have his head melted...lol

Where are you in your journey, are you on the IVF list or whats the plan for you?


----------



## Jillyhen

Hey girls

Weather really doing my head in cant get anything done, good side is that the patients are cancelling.. Supposed to be for the airport tomorrow morning to lift my folks fingers crossed they arent delayed.


----------



## lgs30

girls never give up on ur dreams i refused to an i got my wee man god has a plan an it will happen it really will the road mite be the long 1 but ul get there in the end i was were ur all at an it seems like its never goin to happen but it does wishin everyone well   to all of u xxx


                                                                  Lgs 30 an Danny xxxx


----------



## hopewishpray

I know what you mean babydreams282 everywhere i look theirs ppl pregnant or babys it feels so unfair but you know what i really believe that everything happens for a reason and all this will make us stronger and better people and hopefully better parents  
My DH is the same im sure his head is melted but at the same time im really protective of him as its hit him hard he feels like he is stopping me being a mummy   but i just remind him it could easily of been me and we are in this together  
You are half way their though and before long you will be mailing me with news of your letter and your treatment beginning  
I just wish Jan would hurry up so we have the results and can get on the list soon but i think i have tests to come too first  


Hopewishpray


----------



## babydreams282

Hi Girls

Jillyhen - hope your folks got home ok, cant believe im still stuck in work and its pelting down with snow outside - thought i was going to get sent home - No Fair...lol

Lgs30 - Thank you i will never give up hope - i want this too much, just trying to keep positive.

Hopewishpray - Yeah they do say what doesnt kill you makes you stronger - i hope so anyway.  It wont be long til January and then you know exactly were you are heading love, im praying for you.  Just enjoy christmas and next year will bring good new for us


----------



## Jillyhen

Hey girls

Hope you all had a lovely weekend.

Isnt the snow awful, i cant believe how much has fallen.

Thankfully my folks got home safely and we got to see Peter Kay who was brilliant.

I happen to read my info from the rfc and i forgotten that i needed to get bloods done on day 2 or 3 made the appt with te nurse fo 310 only to get a voicemail when i had already driven near to the health centre only for her to cancel. Was o cross as it took me 1hr 40 to do 10 miles. I was in total panic as i didnt want to ruin any chance of a delay for starting our treatment. Thankfully i rang gynae is causeway and they where happy enough to take them so relieved.

Jillyhen


----------



## babydreams282

Hi Ladies

Ah Jillyhen i so wanted to go see him was raging i never got tickets - everyone i know was going and they loved it too, glad you enjoyed it.

So glad you got sorted with your bloods, after waiting all this time you really dont want anything to mess starting your treatment.  Not long for your now.  Tell me this was your offer letter a big info pack or just a standard letter??  I know im being really premature but when the time comes i'll know what to look out for ...lol  

Any plans for the weekend??


----------



## Jillyhen

Hi babydreams

It comes in an a4 sixe envelope. We go up on thurs for the hep n hiv bloods. I was like a woman deranged yesterday.

We are heading to Scotland this weekend doe my dad's 60th. Just mum, dad my pg sis n her hubby n us 2 dad has no idea where he is goin.

Will be a bit hard as i think my sis has a bump im ok when we arent 2gether but i think it will b a wee bit hard. Will just have to grin and bear it.

Peter Kay was fab never laughed as much.

Hows things with you?

Jillyhen


----------



## babydreams282

Hi Jillyhen, thanks.  Agh that will be a lovely surprise for him, hope you have a ball.  Yeah id say it will be hard for you this weekend but grinning and bearing it is what we are used to by now so just try to have a really good time, have a few drinks and buy yourself something nice for you and hubby to cheer you both up.

Im dying with the cold at the minute been feeling like crap since friday and its gradually getting worse...grrrr - im so looking like rudolf ...  .  

Have a really good weekend and let us know how it all went on Monday - chin up! x


----------



## Jillyhen

hey babydreams

Hope you feel better soon, Have been looking forward to this weekend for ages hopefully be relaxing..

Im hoping my hubby will buy me summit after we leave the rfc tomorrow, bloods shudnt take that long.

Prob wont be on till tues as i need to lift my babies from the kennels. Which will be fun as the cat dosent like his carrier and i have to wrap him up in a coat so you are driving a long n he has the free rein of the car so him and the dog in the boot is not good craic at all.

Mad house.

Get the cold n flu in ye and hopefully you will feel better soon

Jillyhen x


----------



## confusedcarly

Hey girls how are ya all keeping?


Havent posted in a wee while so thought i would drop in and say hi!


Jillyhen - not long now!!! Im sure you cant wait to get started!!


Loopybud - hows things? I have been in and out of the garage at different times but havent seen ya. Hows the wee Zara doing?


I have my pre-operative consultation at the Royal tomorrow for my laparoscopy with Prof. McClure. Hope to have a date for the op in January. Im hoping this will get to the bottom of whats going on with me...as they cant tell me until they look. Altho Prof. McClure seems fairly sure its endo on my ovary and maybe some adhesions. Im hoping maybe once this is sorted we wont need IVF but dont want to jump the gun....trying to keep positive tho


----------



## babydreams282

Hi Confusedcarly

I dont think ive spoken to you before so Hi!

Hope everything goes well with your op and im praying things work out for you.  Its really daunting not knowing what the future holds, we do all need to stay positive - although its easier said than done.

Im going through a pretty hard time myself and the whole waiting around game is killing me.

Lots of    for you.


----------



## Jillyhen

Hey Carly

I just want to get started now, im being very impatient.

Hope all went well at the hospital, im sure you just want to get it all sorted. Fingers crossed it all works out


----------



## Polly19

Hi Everyone - Just want to wish you all a happy and peaceful Christmas with my hopes that 2011 brings us all the wishes that are closest to our hearts!  

Keep warm!


----------



## babydreams282

Hi Polly19

Happy christmas to you too!  

And a very Merry Christmas and a Happy new year to all you other lovely ladies.  Talk to you all in the new year.


----------



## crazykate

Hi girls I've been awol for a good while    

Just popping in to wish you all a happy Christmas and may all your dreams be realised in 2011   

Kate xx


----------



## Jillyhen

Thanx kate

Hope you are keepin ok, have a lovely christmas 2.

Jillyhen


----------



## IGWIN79

Merry chrismas everyone , and i hope 2011 is going to bring lots of joy for yous all xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Mamabud

Hi girls.  CCarly - it'll be good to get the op out of the way.  Ypu never know, maybe nature will take it's course!!  I'm working 3 days - on Thursday night and Friday 9-6.  Working mostly evenings and week-ends.  Zara is doing great - crawling and getting into everything!

Jillyhen - have a good time in Scotland.

Happy Christmas to everyone.


----------



## julia3620

Hello,

I am considering going to SIMS clinic in DUBLIN for egg donation and ICSI and like your self am worried about making the wrong choice. I wonder could you let me know did you get any responses and would you fell able to let me know what they were and also did you choose SIMS? Our other choice is Institute Marques in Barcelona but we would prefer not to travel too far.

Any help greatly appreciated.


----------



## julia3620

Hello!

I am considering going to SIMs for Egg donation with ICSI and was wondering would you feel able to share your experiences with me? It seems so difficult to get any feedback on it and I wonder why this is.. There success rates seem very good so I am just wondering why more people do not use/ speak of it. Please PM me id it is easier.
Any feedback greatly appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## Jillyhen

Hi Julia

Welcome to the form, we are with the rfc si i dont know anything about sims. I think there is girls on this who had attended sims the forum is very quiet at the min hopefully will pick up soon.

Jillyhen


----------



## Keepingpositive42011

Can i join

We have been referred to RVH, waiting list 6 months specialist said - is this the normal waiting time for IVF/ISCI?

I have High FSH and normal AMH so wanting to get BFP before menopause starts early

whats RVH like for fertility treatment


hope everyone is well and heres to 2011!!!!


----------



## Jillyhen

Welcome to the forum Keepingpositive. We had ben ref to the rfc end oct 09 waiting list then wasn 2 bad but i think it may have gone up. Its a year before treatment starts we had prev been told it was 9 months..

Have you been anywhere else for treatment?

Jillyhen x


----------



## hopewishpray

Happy new year everyone  
I hope 2011 is a good year for you all and all your dreams come true  
We have our next app on thw 11th jan for my DH semen analysis as Dr Traub wants to test it himself so fingers crossed it gives us some hope xxxx


----------



## elvisking

Hi Everyone!
      Hope you don't mind me joining in!! Happy new year to you all, hope 2011 is a great year for everyone!
    I am on here for a bit of advice and support really- finished my nhs treatment at Rfc and we're now really deciding where to go for ivf. Private wait at Rfc is 10 months (cant wait that long!!) so really, its a toss up between Origin or Glasgow, or abroad? 
    We went through initial tests last year at Origin-not really impressed, so would be interested in any of your experiences there or indeed elswhere. After having tx at Rfc, we would only go privately with Agbaje or Prof McClure, but Agbaje doesn't do, and we only have 1 insemination experience with Mcclure to go on!!!(  not much chat went on!!!)
    So, if anyone has any opinions or advice, it would be really good to hear from you! We are really left to our own devices at the mo- and we haven't a scooby what to do!!!!
Take care
xx


----------



## confusedcarly

ElvisKing - we had initial tests at Origin and we found them great. In fact if we hadnt have went to Origin i wouldnt have discovered i had endo and a possible cyst which i was told is most likely cause of not getting preggers.The RVH saw the cyst 7 mths previoulsy but did nothing about it. It's funny how everyones experience is different. I just think anythings better that NHS @ the RVH as i always feel we dont get treated the way we should.


Hello to everyone else and thanks for all your good wishes about my op - really appreciate it girls   


Jillyhen - any word of you getting started? Sorry AF messed you around the very time you needed her to behave...   Typical - i know it will prob happen to me when the time comes! Keep positive hun....you aren't too far away now!


Anyone else any craic? I hope you are all well xx


----------



## Jillyhen

Hi Carly 

Hope you are well, have you a date for your op? Prob be the end of January before we contact the rfc again flipping typical it came early, didnt feel like a proper af at all wasnt sore which i thought was bizarre normally im in agony and a grumpy cow!! 

Part from that all quiet im in the middle of rehearsals for the show which opens next week so that is keeping me outta mischief.

Hope the rest of you are keeping well.

Jillyhen


----------



## babydreams282

Hi Ladies

Havent been on a few weeks, so just wanted to say Happy New Year - lets hope 2011 will be our year.  Can wait to get my letter and start tx hopefully it should be May - hope it flys in!

Hows everyone else doing, anyone else waiting paitently for letters of treatment in the next few months, trying to think of ways to get the time in is doing my head in.

Good luck to all the ladies starting their treatment, im praying for you all x


----------



## confusedcarly

Hey girls hows things?

No word on the op yet.....altho ended up spending tues nite on gynae ward as i had bad pain in my right side and high temp etc etc. Doc thot it was my appendix at first but turned out it was more likely ovarian cyst possibly leaking a bit! Im okay now tho...pain more or less away. Hopefully back to work on Monday! GP is gonna write to Prof Mcclure possibly meaning i will get date for lap sooner rather than later. Never a dull moment and getting really fed up with hospitals!

also i ordered what i thot were Ugg boots....got them today. They came all the way form China. Safe to say they are NOT Ugg boots


----------



## babydreams282

Hi Confusedcarly

Sorry to hear about your time in hospital - bad times!  But glad you are feeling better now - hopefully you'll get word sooner now that your doc is going to write to prof McClure - i have my fingers crossed for you.

Im sure your raging about your uggs - safe to say i love mine, i never beat them off me...lol  

Hi to all everyone else! 

Babydust x


----------



## confusedcarly

Thanks babydreams! 


Hopefully will get the money back from credit cars...it was only £60 but still would rather put it towards a pair of real ones! It was money my dad had given me as well so really want it back!


Talk soon xx


----------



## Jillyhen

Hey Carly

Hopefully you will have your op soon, sorry to hear of your spell in hospital.

Fingers crossed you will get your cash back.

Jillyhen x


----------



## babydreams282

Hi Girls

My DH had his first accupunture appt on Sat, we both went to the consulation but have been advised for DH to have it done once a week for the next three months (i hope it works), she has advised me to have it done around ovulation time too so heres hoping - we will try anything..lol.

Jillyhen - hows things with you, any sign of AF, whats your next step have you got your drugs yet or do you have to wait until af arrives?

Confusedcarly - hope all is well with you and your feeling better.

Elvisking - any decisions yet on where your next tx will be, sorry i cant give any advice im still waiting on my first round with ICSI NHS at the RFC and have no experience.  I hope it works out for you.

Hopewishpray - hope your DH tests went ok and you get a good outcome, you probably still waiting on results but i hope some good news comes your way.

All the other ladies hope your all doing ok and keeping positive!


----------



## Jillyhen

Hey Babydreams

So sign of my af as yet due on the 25th, once it arrives we are to contact the rfc. Getting fed up now.

Hows things with you?

Jillyhen


----------



## babydreams282

Ack not too bad trying to stay positive - just trying to get the months in is the worst.  Just heard today that my friend is pg again - this is her fourth and a mistake - it just kills me!


----------



## Jillyhen

Ah hun it will be your turn soon, most of my friends have babies now except for my best friend and it is hard. 

You will get your hite envelope thru the post soon another 4 months or so.

Chin up

Jillyhen x


----------



## IGWIN79

got letter saying we are on the rvh list from oct and 10 to 12 months waiting list god i could be going again in oct this year








just have to wait and see how i feel when it comes up i guess , scary the thought of going all over again lol 
considering i was told four years ago we wernt intitled to a free go , i should have had it a long time ago , i def think i will be taking it


----------



## madeinbelfast

Hi girlies & firstly good luck to everyone.

I've had both IVF (NHS funded & private) at RFC and had good experiences.

DH & I had private consultations with Dr Traub before starting IVF.

For IVF #2 I included some acupuncture before EC & ET, & post ET.  Another session planned for Thursday night before testing on Friday morning.

x


----------



## babydreams282

Hi madeinbelfast

Thanks for sharing your experience its good to know you had good views on the RFC - ive only been for a few appointments that really didnt last long - because my treatment hasnt started yet im not sure what to expect.

Good Luck and lots of babydust.


----------



## Dannii_Doots

hello girlies  
its great to hear good stories about the RFC  I'm with Dr Traub aswell, he's straight to the point, quite like it that way tho


----------



## babydreams282

Im with Dr Gillian Williamson, i wonder if any ladies out there has had any experiences with her that you can share?


----------



## IGWIN79

Babydreams , gillian is fantastic  she looked after me in origin , but she dosent work there anymore , but she was the best out of all of them , so your in good hands , i fouind if you emailed any of them they never got back to you , but gillian always got back straight away


----------



## Jillyhen

Hey girls

Im with Dr McManus has anyone been with her?

Jillyhen


----------



## babydreams282

Hi Sweetchilli

Im so pleased you have had a good experience with her, im so glad she is my consultant now.  Ive met her a few times and to be honest she was great at any of the appointments but as my tx hasnt even begun yet, i just wanted to know.

That puts my mind at ease at least - now just the waiting, waiting, waiting.. its driving e potty


----------



## mollycat

hiya girls

found this today while i was looking around the net...

http://www.infertilitynetworkuk.com/?id=14889 closing date is the 31st of jan.... get your skates on!!

/links


----------



## IGWIN79

Mollycat good find hun , couldnt find you on **     

girls i would give it a go lister is a top place to go for tx


----------



## babydreams282

Thanks for the tip Mollycat x

Nearly the weekend again ladies, thank god - its been a long week!


----------



## Mamabud

Hi girls.  I got my BFP with the RFC on my first attempt, despite nearly having to abandon the cycle.  I had very poor response, got 3 eggs, one fertilised, and I now have my miracle daughter.  I was listed as being under Dr Traub, but Dr McDreamy (don't know his name, but he's the good looking one) took my egg collection.  He couldn't find one of my ovaries, so he stepped aside, and let Dr McManus take over.  She found it, and got my 3 eggs.  She also done my transfer, and Dr Williamson done my viability scan.  The RFC have excellent statistics compared to the average, and I would highly recommend them.  I know the waitings hard, but if it work's, it'll be so worth the wait!


----------



## Dannii_Doots

Loopybud your story has made my night  what a beautiful little girl you have, you must be so proud, congratulations  xx
Going to be on the lookout for Dr McDreamy when I'm in the RFC, perks of the job & all that


----------



## babydreams282

Loopybud she is beautiful, congratulation!  Thanks your success def makes me feel more at ease - we all just have to hope and pray that it will someday happen - lots of   PMA!

Looks like you've had every doctor in there...lol  pardon the pun - i will rephrase that - looks like you've had experience with every doc in there... not much better but eh!! Now your about the third of fourth person ive heard talking about this Dr McDreamy - ive yet to be acquinted with him but like Dannii_Boots, i shall keep an eye out for him at my next appointment


----------



## Jillyhen

Girls
Im being a bit thick here, to send you details to the Lister i take its just your name address etc or do you have to say how long you have been ttc?

Jillyhen


----------



## babydreams282

Hi Jillyhen

It says you have to fit a certain criteria but i didnt put that all down in the letter.  I suppose if you are selected they will ask the questions then.  I just sent my name & address - i havent a hope in hell of winning anyhow but i suppose if your not in you cant win!


----------



## madeinbelfast

I've some good news form IVF #2, I'm PG - got a BFP this morning.  Dr Dreamy did my EC & ET this time - a pleasure to look at!

I'm delighted, shattered from the lack of sleep last night (pre & post OTD) & hoping to see a heartbeat at the 1st scan in 3 weeks.

Fingers crossed x


----------



## elvisking

Hi Everyone!

  Congratulations to madeinbelfast!! Great news! Hope all goes well.    

      With regards to the RFC- our initial consultation was with DR Traub, (Who is definitely abrupt!!), but throughout our 4 IUI treatments- we only saw him for the initial consultation!!! Dr Mcfaul did the first tx, A nurse did the second, Prof McClure did the third and Dr McFaul did the final one! i was also scanned by McManus & Williamson & Agbaje!! So it really doesn't matter who your consultant is- you may not see much of them!!
    I found all of them pleasant, apart from Traub- he actually made me nervous- and i felt as if i was being told off. He was not particularly pleasant at our review appointment after miscarriage either.Very rude about my weight & the fact my bmi was 31- wasn't helpful!! It really is-  who you gel with i think?! I found Agbaje to be the most thorough- he really explains things and gives you time to think. I wish he had a private clinic- we both felt very at ease with him.
    I hear lots of fantastic reports about some of them aswell though- so don't worry. To be honest- the scans & bloods are ok- the nurses are beyond lovely, and you see the docs for two ticks. The treatments (iui) you feel like you're an animal- no empathy or time for you- so that bursts your bubble a bit. I just feel they could just be a bit more friendly.
    We're hopefully seeing Prof mcClure next week- to discuss private treatment with him at Origin (but not with origin!) if he can't do- we're going abroad. RFC now on implant 1 egg now- as i'm over 35, and in a few months, they're bringing the bmi down to 30 (was 35)- i'm doing well on slimming world- so bmi is down- but if i'm paying- i'd like to choose how many embies!!!
  
Well, good luck, good health and be positive1 XXX


----------



## Mamabud

Made in Belfast - delighted for you.  Enjoy the journey to meet your l/o.

Dannidoots - glad I made someone happy!

Babydreams - what are you implying   

ElvisKing - you've made me worried, I'm going to check my bmi now, as I'm hoping for a private tx this year - have an appt on 31st.

Jillyhen - I never looked it up - hope you got it sorted.

Offto check my bmi........


----------



## Mamabud

It's 30.72.  Another 7lb and I'll be under 30.  Won't want to know what it was before I went back to ww, as I've nearly 4 stone off   !  I was a stone heavier when I got my free nhs go.  They weighed me at my first appt, but didn't follow it up, when I got called up for tx.  It is definately much more difficult being pg, and heavy, as it's added pressure on the body.  I maintained if I got pg again I wouldn't be as heavy.


----------



## elvisking

loopybud- there, no need to worry- you have lost all that, so 7lb will be fine! Sorry if i worried you! It is rotten- Traub was rather abrubt and said under no circumstances would he give me a £5k treatment if i was overwight! Nice! Even if i am paying for it!!!!
  It is tough- but i am determined! Well done you- how long did it take you to lose 4st? X


----------



## Dannii_Doots

evening all happy weekend 
mib congrats missy 
loopybud u most certainly did 
elvisking what a truly rotten comment to make,  
afm had some fertility councilling today not quite sure what to make of it if i'm honest  anyone been?


----------



## Jillyhen

Congrats madein belfast, imsure you are both delighted

Will send my details in today, may as well have got nothing to lose.

Hope the rest of you are all well.

Jillyhen


----------



## anniebabe

Hi girls, thought i would add my experiences of the consultants at the RFC.

During my 1st icsi tx which was private i seen Dr McManus for all my appointments including my EC and my ET - she is my official consultant, i never really warmed to her, i always felt she was a bit cold and clinical, i broke down in tears in her office one day and all she did was push a box of tissues and a counselling leaflet across the desk, without a word of sympathy or understanding but i did get my BFP and my DD from this treatment so although she has no "bedside manner" she is good at her job - which is the main thing   

During my 2nd icsi tx i saw a variety of consultants including Dr Traub for 2 scans and Dr Williamson for one scan and she did my EC, she was very good and also did my 7 week scan last monday, cause i have been lucky enough to get my 2nd BFP, Dr McManus did my ET this cycle aswell, so i guess she knows exactly where to put my little embies cos both times they have implanted, this was the only time i seen her this cycle.

I wouldnt really complain about any of the doctors, but at the end of the day it is very much just a job to them and its a pity they cant see the bigger picture about how important the tx is to us, it really is our futures they have in their hands.

The success figures for the RFC are above average and that does have a lot to do with the staff so everyone out there take heart from that and be assured your tx can and i hope will work for you all x


----------



## madeinbelfast

Thanks a million for all of your good wishes.

Dannii_Doots - Re: counselling, I've had two sessions; one before IVF#2 started & another last week during the 2ww.  It did help but they help you find your own answers as opposed to telling you how to sort your issues out!

I also started acupuncture before EC & have continued with it - plan to keep going until week 12.  Here's hoping that I get that far.

Elvisking & loopybud - Good luck with the diets but have you thought of reading Marylin Glenville's book on 'Getting pg faster', she focuses on recommended foods & supplements.  It's been my bible since starting treatment in Nov.  Happy thoughts & sensible eating!!

x


----------



## shoppingqueen

We are a Mummy & Daddy at last!!!!!!!!!!!  Baby Adam was born on 16th January 2011 at 8.38pm weighing 6lbs.  I was 36 weeks 3 days.  He is perfect, gorgeous & such a contented little baby!  I was due to be induced at 38wks so it was wonderful to have him naturally!
Labour was short - had a "show" on the Sunday am, painless tightenings til 1pm.  Then suddenly half an hour later I went from pain free to 5 min strong contractions.  We went to the hospital &  they put a monitor on.  From it & a scan they told us it was just Braxton Hicks,  head not even engaged & to go home. But I knew how strong they were & that I'm good with pain so eventually they sent a doctor to do an internal.  Examined & 4cm dilated! Just as well I insisted!
Went to ante natal ward at 6pm whilst they got a slot in delivery sorted.  Was on no pain relief as wanted to go without it if I could  - just breathing through the contractions quietly as I was in a ward & didn't want frighten anyone!  At 8pm pain intensified & at 8.30pm I had a contraction that was unbearable so I asked Nigel to get a midwife as I felt I needed to be examined....& I needed pain relief!
She came immediately just as I had a contraction & my waters broke & the pressure was mega intense.  The baby's head was there!  So it was a mad dash to delivery & Adam arrived just 5 minutes later at 8.38pm!  Just with a few sucks gas & air!  
We are so blessed!!!!!!!!  He has just made our world complete!!!!!!!!!!!!A very proud Mummy & Daddy!


----------



## IGWIN79

Shoppingqueen , i thought you had your weee one , big congrats on the birth of your son     

so so happy for ya hun


----------



## babydreams282

Morning Ladies

Made in belfast - Big big congratulations, im sure your over the moon. 

ElvisKing - Good luck with you appointment next week, i hope it goes well.  

Loopybud - it can do no harm to have a wee nosey at Dr McDreamy - sure we all have to try to pass the time somehow at these appointments...lo a bit of eye candy should do the trick he he  

Dannii-boots - i havent been to counselling, what was it like, did they ask you lots of questions??  

Jillyhen - I hope your well, any sign of AF yet?  

Annie-babe - thanks for sharing your experiences, its good to hear sucess stories with RFC and im glad i'll be in good hands when its my turn.

Shoppingqueen - congratulations on the birth of your son - you've given us all hope that it can happen.

Hope you all had a good weekend, another week and another step closer! 

Babydust to you all x


----------



## Jillyhen

Goodmorning girls

Hope you had a lovely weekend. Im shattered as i was out the 2 nites but thats the last big un till we start our treatment,

Congrats shoppingqueen on the birth of your son.

My af reared her ugly head yesterday i feel as if ive had 10 rounds wit mike tyson!! Ive mananged to misplace my form so goin to give the rfc a wee ring. My house is like a bomb site roll on fro till im off to get cleaning.

Jillyhen


----------



## babydreams282

Jillyhen - sorry your feeling crap but sure at least its here and you can now looking forward to starting your tx.  It was a very quiet one for me this weekend.  Gonna make up for it this weekend tho!


----------



## Jillyhen

Thats true, the girl sais she would email me the form hasnt come thru yet. Im in the middle of doin a show so its maybe a blessing that my af came early when it did, i cudnt cope with the drugs and doing a show every nite


----------



## hopewishpray

Hello everyone hope you are all well and i hope 2011 is a good year for you all  
I was reading all your comments about the rfc and its really made me feel more positive that they are a good hospital to have fertility treatment in  
Me and my DH are under Dr traub only see him once and yes he is very blunt but he can be as blunt as he wants aslong as hes good at his job  
We are now awaiting the results of Dh semen analysis we were referred due to him having a zero count so Dr traub wanted to re test it before we went any futher.
I ranf the rfc today to try get the results but they said they would be posted out within 3weeks and our next app should be april may time just wish we knew the results and our options  
lots od baby dust sent ur way
Hope xxxx


----------



## bubbs112

hi ladies im new here!
I am currently attending dr heasley in craigavoln area hospital. He is fantastic. to give u a run down of my past
i have PCOS and had been attendting prof mc clure in the royal with whom i clashed majorly! he told me i was too fat to have children and to come back when my bmi was under 30! i was shocked and offened after 9 months seeing him i decided to change to craigavon. i had been wanting clomid for a year and couldnt get it and as soon as i got changed to craigavon dr heasley gave me clomid there and then he is just so nice! i started my clomid on 13th jan 2011 and am currently cd13. i had a follicle scan yesterday and had one very healthy 23mm follicle which dr reckons means i will ovulate in next 24hrs. well i did and ov test today and completely negative as was yesterdays o im just not so sure about this month. my fiancés SA was perfect and we have been pregnant 3 times before but miscarried all three times. its been over 18 months now since we have been pregnant now and we are really hoping that this will be our month! fingers crossed and good luck to everyone!

oh sorry I am 23 and a primary school teacher, df is 38 and a mobile response driver i have one step son who is 13 and lives with us!


----------



## babydreams282

Morning Ladies

Mid-week - just two more days til the weekend.  

Jillyhen - whats the show your talking about?

Hopewishpray - i do hope you get your results soon, the waiting is def the hardest part.  Both my DH SA results took a month to arrive and even though we didnt get the result we were hoping for, it would have been easier had it arrived earlier - one of his results said it was actually dictated a full month before it was typed and posted.  They seriously need more admin staff.  If its that bad, id consider going down and typing my own frigging letters...lol.  I do hope things work out for you  .

Hi Bubbs112 - welcome to the thread,  im sorry you have had a bad experience with Prof McClure, who i dont have any dealings with so i cannot comment.  Hopefully now that you've transferred you'll be happier with your new doc.  Also so sorry about your miscarriages, sending you some   and lots of babydust.  

Hopefully 2011 will be our year ladies.


----------



## Jillyhen

Hi babydreams

Im doing a show in the Riverside theatre in Coleraine, beauty and the beast. Keeps me outta mischief for a month and its been been helping me keep my mind of our impending treatment.

Bubbs welcome to the thread.

Jillyhen


----------



## Mamabud

Elvisking - when I went to my nhs consultation, it was Dr Traub, back in 2007.  I had at that stage got to goal at ww.  Dr Traub shook my hand, and said congratulations on beating obesity!  By the time it came to tx, I had the majority of my weight back on again - nothing to be proud of, but no-one questioned it.  

Shopping Queen - over the moon for you and dh.  Enjoy every minute.  xx

Jillyhen - all the best for the show.  I'm working to-night and next week, so will miss ww.  Going back to the old plan, as I haven't time to re count points, which I know off the top of my head, and I was straying a bit.  Don't want to fall off the wagon.  Good news a/f is here   

Danni Doots - I'm in Coleraine, so the councelling is too far away to go to.  We didn't bother.  

Bubbs - good luck!

Babydreams - inefficiencies are frustrating   

Zara is up having her sleep at the moment, so I need to get off the laptop and get organised for work!  Take care x


----------



## mumstheword

HI girls

Been trying to make sense of all these posts as I'm only a newbie!! Was looking for people from NI.. Me and my DH have been ttc for over two years now.  I had the joyous pelvic exams and xray then his SA came back zero count.. so we knew that I was ok but he wasn't   His second test came back a few days before Christmas and same result.  We were devastated... His GP referred his to RVH infertility clinic in Dec 10.. So we're now waiting for our first appointment to see what the next stage is.  We're also waiting on genetic results for Klinfelters syndrome.  Which I am hoping he doesn't have.  But we'll just have to wait and see like everyone else...

So glad to hear good stories of the RVH.. I was told to expect an appointment by April/May time.  Hopewishpray are you in the same boat then as me?


----------



## confusedcarly

Hi how is everyone...been trying to keep up to date with everyones progress...

Jillyhen - hope your show went well. my sis inlaw went to see it on wed nite and i think she really njoyed it! im sure its a busy time for you. are you glad of it to take your mind off impending treatment? thinking of ya hun as i know you have been counting the days since i joined!

Loopybud - well done on losing weight! you go girl. All the best for your appointment on 31st - hope it goes well and it was great you got the letter through when you did - great timing!

Babydreams - hows you? hope you are well. when did you go on waiting list? we got added in October 2010 so still a bit of waiting ahead for me.

mumstheword- hello and welcome. know what you mean about the 'joyous' pelvis exams and xrays......I dont even get embarassed anymore ive had that many! keep positve!   this site is great for info, support and if you just want a wee moan.

Hopewishpray - hope you get sa results soon and things move along for you and dh. the waiting is a killer   

Shoppingqueen - congrats on the new arrival, great news!

IMK_ congrats on the new addition too. Glad it all went well!

Elvis king - hows you? have you got a date for your appointment with prof mcclure yet? 

I really do think very highly of him. I found him to be one of the nicest docs. He is so down to earth and easy to talk to. Im under Dr. McManus at RVH for IVF and im not that fussed on her at all. She was pretty 'negative' about us seeking a private consultation at Origin whilst waiting on our review. Anyways, i wont be letting her drag me down. 
Does anyone know if Prof McClure has a nhs list at RFC? And if so, canyou request to be transferred from one consultant to another?

Got my date through for Laparoscopy Op with Prof Mcclure. 13th March...have to go in the night before and take laxatives.....lovely! Glad i got the date though. Hopefully another hurdle overwith!

Sorry if i have left anyone out of the personals .... hello to one and all!


----------



## confusedcarly

ps...dnt know what just happened to the font on the text in the middle of that?! i think the dog walked over the keyboard and hit something!


----------



## babydreams282

Morning lovely ladies

Its Friday  !

Hi Carly - im good, so glad its the weekend, another long week in work.  I went on the list on 
5th May 2010.  So im hoping to get my letter of offer in March to start in May this year - Fingers Crossed  .    Im glad you have a date for your op, March wont be long coming in huni, the end of January already  .  P.s the bit about the dog walking over your keyboard - made me chuckle - thanks! 

Mumstheword - Welcome, you'll be so glad you jumped on here, cause all the girls are so helpful, and anything you want to know about, someone here will have the answer.  I have found so much information here the last few months, im really clued up...lol.  You'll have ups and downs in your journey but we will be here every step of the way to help you through.  If you read my signature, you'll see that my DH has a low count and im fine.  I do know how your feeling, its really hard to come to terms with, make sure you talk it through.  There will be options out there for you.  

Danni-boots - any sign of your golden ticket?  

Loopybud, Jillyhen,  bubbs 112, hopewishpray and any other ladies reading hope you are all well.

Lots of Babydust


----------



## Dannii_Doots

hiyas 
still no sign of my letter, but I rang the RFC this morning & was talking to a lovely girl who said not to worry too much about the letter, that I would still be starting with my March af  seriously excited now  me and DP are taking a general multivit & I'm also on folic acid, any ideas to what else we should be doing or taking to prepare ourselves? tried reading the angel protocol & just scared myself with all the info (ivf virgin) 
happy weekend everyone


----------



## Jillyhen

Hey girls

Im starting to get scared but yet excited about our impending treatment, the next 2 weeks will fly in fingers we will have our drugs in 2 weeks. My sis is already calling me a junkie lol

Hope you are all keeping well, Carly im sure you are glad to get your date.

Jillyhen


----------



## madeinbelfast

Happy weekend everyone!

Dannii_Doots - DH & I are taking Natural Health Practice (you get these in Framar Health, Belfast) Fertility Plus for (Wo)men, Vitamin C Plus & Omega 3.  We started these about 6 weeks before IVF #2 EC date.  Your pee will be bright yellow!  These are recommended by Dr Marylin Glenville & we also read her book, 'getting pg faster'.  We implemented most of what she recommends; cutting out alcohol, caffeine, white bread, sweet stuff & reduced our meat intake - no processed meat.

Don't know if it helped but we lost a few pounds in the process.

We're now just waiting on our 1st scan & if we see a HB, we'll know all the effort paid-off.

Good luck

x


----------



## mumstheword

I'm just realising reading the posts here just how long everyone is waiting... its incredible that people are being referred and then left to wait over a year! Its as well none of us are dying!   I hate waiting.  Its so frustrating.  My younger sister just had a baby and is planning her second.  My sister in law is starting ttc and nearly all my work colleagues are PG.  Its great to see you are all still sane even though you have been waiting so long.  I know me and my dh have to play the long game now but I really don't want to.   Don't have the funds to go private but I believe it would probably take as long anyway.  Would be nice to speed up and see the reason why my dh is infertile and the biggy... if sperm retrieval is possible.  Think if I knew that I might be able to wait..a little longer..

You girls are all brilliant what you've been through to date.  Looking forward to finding out your progress and learning a bit more about everyone.

Hope you all have a good weekend.  I'm about to put the feet up and get a glass of vino!


----------



## hopewishpray

Hi Mumstheword
Im in exactly the same situation my hubby had a test in craigavon hospital with a zero count so we were reffered to the rfc we eventually got our app and seen Dr Traub he wanted another sample  to check it was def a zero my DH had his test the 13th jan so we are now awaiting the results which we were told could take up to a month to get and then 3months to get a app with specialist to discuss them!! 
He hasnt had any other tests and and im awaiting tests on me!!
What is Klinfelters syndrome we were never told about that?
I know the news is devestating but their is so much they can do now i hope you get your appointment soon and keep looking on this website everyone is lovely theirs alot of support and information  
Hopefully we can help each other through this xoxoxox


----------



## grace02

Hello girls, i was wondering if i could join in? Im currently going through icsi at RFC. Ive been DR for 30 days now and due to start stimms on monday.....egg collection due on 14th feb (hopefully). 

A little history about myself, im 28 and my husband is 32. I have a little girl from previous relationship. My hubby has a low count, no problems with me. 

Hope you r all well xo


----------



## shazd

If you live in or near Omagh and would like to meet up on Wednesday 9th Feb at 7.30pm in Omagh then please let me know - phone 02890-825677 or email [email protected], or text 07837 987562


----------



## babydreams282

Hi Grace - welcome to the thread, good luck with your treatment.  I hope it works out for you.  As you'll see from my signature, im playing the waiting game - hopefully i'll get my letter of offer for treatment in March and begin in May for ICSI.

Waiting is a killer  

Hi to everyone else, hope your keeping well!


----------



## grace02

Thankyou babydreams.......the waiting really is a killer   Hope you get your letter soon hun......best of luck xo


----------



## Mamabud

Hi girls.  Jillyhen - I'm so excited for you - I didn't know you were up again on the 11th!    I'm for ww Wednesday - sort off slipped off track a wee bit   .  Having a final binge to-night, and need to get another stone off before tx.  They measured my bmi at the RFC on Monday.  The limit is 35, so I'm ok, but they are reducing it to under 30 in the near future, and if either partner smokes, they won't be entitled to a free nhs tx!!

Grace - it is so difficult waiting, but WHEN you get your BFP it will all be so worth while.

Hopewishpray and mumstheword - I hope that the RFC can offer some hope.

I had an appt on Monday with Dr Traub.  There were a few changes, namely the new entrance which is great!  When he asked what brought us here, I said we were ready for baby number 2, and he said, no, tx number 2!  He was lovely, and said as I had a poor response last time (and still got pg!) I would be having a higher dose of drugs.  They done a amh test, and chlamidia test, and scanned my ovaries to make sure they had settled down after having Zara.  Not sure what the situation is with time scale, as I've been on the private list 3 years.  Dr Traub said he'd look at it.  We're lucky as we have zara, so no immediate rush.

Big hello to everyone!


----------



## babydreams282

Thanks Grace - me too  

Loopybud - i didnt even know they had rules for bmi and smoking partners - thats wild.  When are they reducing it to 30 and whens the smoking partners rule coming in, any idea?  My DH smokes, ive been trying to get him to stop, look like i'll be giving him a kick up the ****  

Hello to all the other ladies, hope you are well


----------



## Jillyhen

Hey Loopy

I havent see you to fill you in. When we where up getting our tests done in dec there was a mote up to tell of the changes to the criteria. Hopefully you will get started soon. Babyd just you tell him to give up now lol

Welcome to the site Grace

Jillyhen


----------



## keep smiling

Hi grace,
I'm starting icsi next wed, i been through it before with origins but down reg was only 21 days. Is 30 days standard for their protocol? 

My hubby been on course of chinese herbs for last few months, they pricey but hoping thry make all the difference. I just think you can't argue with medicines thats 100's of years old! 

Can't wait to get started, been such a long wait


----------



## confusedcarly

Jillyhen - so excited for ya hun!    im sure you cant believe you are finally about to start! 


That's interesting about the BMI and smoking thing. Altho how will they know if you are a smoker or not? Theres no hiding the BMI from them but could people not just say they dont smoke? Not that myself or DH smoke but just think people could tell them anything at all. Then again i suppose alcohol can reduce chances of pregnancy too - lets hope thats not the next thing! Noooo! I did read Zoe Ball and her hubbie gave up alcohol and had been trying for no.2 for years and got preggers as soon as they went teatotal.....


----------



## babydreams282

Hi Girls

It just seems like its one thing after the other... bmi, non smoking, no acohol, heathly diet, fitness - im sure all you girls will agree that at this stage we will all try anything but it just seems so unfair as i know people who drink, smoke, take drugs and they just have to look at a man and they are preggers  .


----------



## Jillyhen

i agree babydreams and the ones who arent fussed get pg straight away. Really annoys me


----------



## elvisking

Hi Everyone!
    Hope everyone is well? We were told the same thing at rfc re smoking/bmi! Think the bmi changes in june. My DH was told that him smoking can cause abnormal embryos which can cause mc- if fact- Dr Traub made my husband feel that his smoking caused or m/c 

Loopybud- you sound just like me- they didn't check mine after 1st app, but have done on both reviews!! I have to do it though- even feel better after losing 6lb in two weeks- so, determined i am!

Babydreams-i think you may have a point.... maybe that's what we should do?quit the healthy lifestyle & do drugs, burgers, chips, loads of wine?!!!  

Jillyhen- Yipee! It's all go for you? are you nervous/excited? Best of luck to you and hope all goes well. Are you iui or ivf?  
      
Carly- how are you? All set for March 13th? have you had one before? I have had three laparoscopy's -all ok, worst bit is anaesthetic- makes me very sick.  I went to see McClure on mon & unfortunately have to go in for one myself as i have aa deviated  uterus and endometriosis  This was mentioned last time i had laparoscopy- but there is nothing in my notes?!! I thought McClure was lovely though- very impressed!Lets hope i get in soon. Did you have to wait long?

  For anyone thats into alternative therapies for our problems- google 'mayan massage'. Girl in town does it. Ruth-Ellen. Cannot rate her enough. She got me through our m/c - both mentally & physically- and, shr detected my deviated womb back in nov!! Just through massage! - if you want any more info- just ask!
Well, hope everyone else is ok, and looking after themselves? Take care.xxxx


----------



## Jillyhen

Hi elvisking

We are going for ivf, getting excited but yet feeling scared.

I just want to stay in tonite weather is awful but have another show to do :-(

Hope you are all well

Jillyhen


----------



## confusedcarly

Babdreams  it seems such a bummer that some people can eat/drink/do what they want and end up preggers!    Oh well thats life i suppose! there was a girl in my work who was painfully thin, smoked and ate junkfood and her dh smokes and drinks loads - she got preggers straight away with her hubbie! I was happy for her but at the same time i was saying to DH what on earth is going on!! II felt like it seemed so unfair....what can you do tho...


Elvisking - glad your appointment went well with McClure. He is very nice isnt he? We saw him at the Ulster Independant clinic on 21st October (last year) so your talking a few months to get the laporoscopy but he told me it depends on the length of his list too. Im gonna go shopping for pj's soon as all the ones i have are not that attractive looking    Iin fact they really are awful looking - want to look half decent but im sure that will be the last thing on my mind in hospital. Thats a bit crap the endo wasnt on your notes from before well at least your moving forwards now hun and your in good hands with mcclure   


Hope everyone else is doing well xx


----------



## babydreams282

Elvisking - now your talking - lets get the party started...lol  

Confusedcarly - yeah that is life   - we just have to struggle on and hope someday it will happen for us, long journey but we'll get there.

Happy Weekend to all the other ladies - how are you all doing?


----------



## Jillyhen

Hey girls

Hope you are all well

The weekends go so quickly, i have now my life back after foing a show for 3 weeks.  So will get myself rested and in good form to be a druggie ( what my sis is calling me already ) from next week.

Hope you have had a nice weekend.

Jillyhen


----------



## babydreams282

Morning Ladies

Hope you all had a good weekend  

Jillyhen how are you, are you excited for this week, just four days and you'll be getting your drugs... eeek! 

Had a really quiet weekend, going to make up for it this weekend tho, in off Friday so wee short week.


----------



## Jillyhen

Hey girls

Babyd ive mixed feelings im just worried incase they weigh me and that my bmi is 2 high to start. Will be devastated.

2 of my work colleagues have announced they are pg one i work closely with and the other works in another sector. The girl who told me 2day said she had been waiting for my announcement, im really chuffed for them but sad 2.

Hope you all had a lovely weekend.

Jillyhen x


----------



## gilly80

jillyhen,

don't worry there is not a scale in site, i was a little scared about that too as i can't seem to stop eating at the minute

Gilly xxx


----------



## Jillyhen

Ah thank goodness Gilly


----------



## babydreams282

Jillyhen - as if at this time you dont have enough to worry about, your now worry about your bmi - you'd think they would be trying to making you less stressed not add to it! 

Its so hard when people announce they are pregnant - sometimes i feel like my face is a dead give away, its like all the blood rushes to my feet and then what feels like about 15 minutes later (which of course is only seconds) im like CONGRATULATIONS.  I always feel like my face is going red too, then i make my excuses and head to the toilet for a cry  .  My friend announced she is pregnant too, she is 7 weeks and only 8 weeks married (honeymoon baby)!


----------



## Jillyhen

I didnt take it that bad, she had mentioned about what was keeping us and i just said that my advice to anyone who got married to try straight away as you dont know what is around the corner and complications. I told her about the ivf.

I was joking to my senior that the pregnancies in our place always come in 3's so thats 2 that have announced figers crossed the 3rd is me.

A honeymoon baby wouldve been lovely that happened to another couple i know

Jillyhen


----------



## hopewishpray

Hi girls need some advise as you know my DH last test done in craigavon was zero so Dr Traub wanted to test it again
when we were reffered to the RFC so we just received the results letter and I'm confused it said
Dear.. Unfortunately the results shows some abnormalities but would be suitable to use in fertility treatment. Due to waiting times a review appointment will be arranged in due course when the results of all invesitgations and possible treatments can be discussed.
Does that mean his count this time wasn't zero or is that just my wishfull thinking surely if it was zero it would say in letter and it wouldn't say its suitable for fertility treatment my heads everywhere I went from happy relieved to worried and confused I'm afraid to hope that we have a chance at having a baby without using a donor sperm.
Just wondering what your thoughts are and if anyone else had had similar letters or results.
Hope xxx


----------



## babydreams282

Hi Hope

I cant really help with this one as my DH has low count and my letter said "the moving cells within the sample are signficantly low and the only way we can address this situation is ICSI in assocation with IVF".  Im not sure but if they told you you are suitable for IVF then there must be something there that they can use.  Please dont give up hope, i just pray that your letter for your review arrives soon and you can get some answers.  Its the not knowing and waiting around thats the worst.


----------



## hopewishpray

Thanks babydreams282 I know the waiting and lack of answers is the worst I'm just trying to hold onto the fact he said it can be used in fertility treatment.
He did say at our first appointment he only needs a few for icsi ivf so mayby that's what he means? I will just have to wait and see in next appointment.
Thankyou for your reply babydreams282 what stage of treatment are you at? Are you on the waiting list still? Xx


----------



## babydreams282

Hey Hope - yeah ICSI might be your option too, they inject each moving cell into your eggs, so there def his some hope for you.  Hold on to that.  

Yes im still waiting  which is a killer, as you know.  I should receive my letter of offer at the end of March to start treatment in May/June, it just seems so far away even though the months are flying by, i just wish it was starting now.  The best way ive learnt how to deal with the wait is to book breaks away, nights out, concert tickets etc... that way i always have something to look forwad to and it keeps my mind off things.  Its so hard when all of your friends and family are having babies (some of them are even on their fourth babies) and you are stuck in the same place  .

Lots of babydust to you all


----------



## madeinbelfast

Girlies

Good luck to each & everyone of you - wishing you sucess with your tx & the fertility journey. 

I have some good news to share - 1st scan today & pg with twins.  This makes up big time for our MC in July.

Please don't give up hope.

x


----------



## Dannii_Doots

hiyas 
mib, congrats & enjoy 
loopybud, happy birthday to your little miss
jillyhen, so excited for you
confusedcarly, good luck with your lap
hello grace, elvisking, gilly80, babydreams, hopewishpray, keepsmiling, mumstheword & anyone i may have missed
well its official the letter arrived yesterday & we have reached the top of the nhs list, have to attend the rfc for bloods hiv/hep etc on the 23rd. oh my god, its really happening!  to all


----------



## babydreams282

Hey MIB - Big big Congratulations!

Danni-Boots - Happy days for you, its all starting now, im sure your so glad after this long wait, keep us posted on your progress and good luck with TX.

Hello to all other ladies reading!


----------



## Jillyhen

MID

Congrats to you and dh exciting times ahead so chuffed for  you.

Dannii

You shouldnt be 2 far behind me thats brilliant are you starting on feb/mar af?

Babyd you time is coming closer wont be long now.

To everyone else hope you are all well.

Jillyhen x


----------



## Dannii_Doots

hi jillyhen 
starting with March's af, Feb's came today 10 days early  so i rang my gp & am booked in for day 3 bloods on Fri morning. I'm excited & scared  
maybe I should go introduce myself on the buddies board  lol
hope you are well?


----------



## babydreams282

Morning Ladies

Jillyhen - Good luck for tomorrow hun, i wont be on tomorrow as i am off for my romantic weekend...lol - not to rub it in like  .  I do wish you all the best and i'll check in with ya on Monday to see how you got on.

Dannii, MIB, Hope, Gilly80, confusedcarly, elvis, keep smiling - hope i havent left anybody out and all other ladies reading just incase...lol,  have a great weekend girls.

Im off to pack another load of clothes into a massive suitcase even though im only off for the weekend  , DH is ready to string me up


----------



## Dannii_Doots

Babydreams - hope you both have a fantastic weekend, sounds bliss 
morning everyone


----------



## hopewishpray

Have a lovely wknd babyd my dh works away for a week then home for a week so roll on weds when he's home xxx
Hope everybody else is well sending lots of babydust xxxx


----------



## manicmum

Happy Valentines everyone.   


I haven't posted here in over a year.


It's now been two years since my first apt in RFC and I'm finally heading to the Royal in March for an op to remove an ovarian cyst and a load of adhesions that are tying my tubes down. I'm just wondering has anyone had a similar procedure done and how long on average is recovery time? what can i expect (pain pain pain?)


I can't wait to get all this over and done with and get on with life . I'm sure you all know that feeling so well. I feel like my life has been on hold for two years now waiting for things to happen.  I am too old for any of the other procedures now so hoping that this will give me a last chance at trying for a little un. If not, at least my insides are fixed up.
hugs to all


----------



## babydreams282

Hi Manicmum

Welcome back! 

Im sorry i cant help with the question about your procedure but im sure someone on here will be able too.  Just want to wish you all the best, i hope it goes well for you.  We are all here to support you when needed  .


----------



## madeinbelfast

Hi

My ovarian cyst was removed during EC & I had a morphine substitute hit.  I'd a GA when I had polyps removed from my cervix.

I should have asked at my scan yesterday if these can grow back during pg.  The ovaries still looked quite enlarged from tx.

Thanks for all the well wishes & good luck.

x


----------



## elvisking

Yipeeeee MIB!!!! Congratulations!!! You made my day! A bit of good news!!How lovely, you must be deighted!!!

Jillyhen- best of luck tomorrow!! Gonal F? you'll feel like a pin cushion for a wee while now! You'll be fine, just take care of yourself & never worry bout BMI- the threaten it- but didn't check me after 1st app! Think Traub just dislikes 'overweight' people!!! he he!

Carly- how are you? i got a date for next week for my op- but i'm away, so now going Mar 3rd. usually don't have to stay overnight for laparoscopy- unless you react to anaesthetic. Here's hoping we don't have to eh? 

babydreams- get you!! off on a fancy break!! enjoy! and don't forget....burgers, chips, ****, drugs, cake, beer, wine, vodka, shots etc etc ec!!!!!

Best of luck Danni - hope all goes well!
Hopewishpray- do exactly as your name suggests- i think the letter is positive/ hope so!

Off to blanket bay!!- hello to everyone else, hope you're all well. Chins up & stay positive!  xxxx


----------



## mumstheword

Hey everyone! I've missed lots on here in the past week! We got some news as well.  My DH doesn't have Klinfelters.  Can't believe it! Both him and the doctor were convinced.  So that's one route we have ticked off the possible reasons for no sperm.  Still waiting on our letter for referral.  Its been 7 weeks.. obviously I have no idea how long it will take so Danni Doots, if you don't mind me asking how long did it take to get your letter for you referral to rvh?  Its great that your getting soon!! Please let us know how it goes.

MIB congrats on your news!! Its so exciting! Twins!!  

Hopewishpray - I'm a bit confused? We had to have two zero sperm tests before we got told we'd be referred.  That was 7 weeks ago and nothing yet.  With us my Dh's doctor just informed us to be prepared that it was very unlikely we'd have our own biological children.  That was nice to hear 4 days before christmas!   Fingers crossed everything goes well for you and you don't have to wait too long to know your situation.

Babydreams282, I hope your feeling better after hearing other couples news.  I feel the same.  think everyone on here does.  Theres three girls in my office pregnant - I'm completely surrounded! and my sister and aunt have both just had their first babies.  Its really hard - but its even harder not to be happy for them when you see the cute little baby after 9 mths.  Fingers crossed it'll be your turn soon.  Have a brilliant weekend!!

Welcome back Manicmum - and hi to everyone else I missed.  Glad to see everyone is getting ready for the weekend.  My DH is away but I'm heading out with work tomoro so I'll have plenty to keep myself occupied with!  Hope you all have a lovely weekend and happy vals day!!


----------



## Dannii_Doots

mumstheword hiya 
After trying the old fashioned way for 2yrs 2005 to 07 the gp reffered me to gyne outpatients first as I was in pain, they then reffered to the rfc, & in 08 DP had sa which was completly fine so I was put on clomid for 15 cycles. That brought me up to 09, it was decided that July I needed a lap&dye, had this in the Oct, went back that Dec & told that ivf was the only way forward, signed the forms March 10 & Im starting next month, sorry if you fell asleep


----------



## hopewishpray

Hi mumstheword
Yes I was confused too as I was sure this test would show the same and to be honest I'm still afraid to think different!
My DH was sent for a sa after we had been trying for over 2years the first one came back inconclusive so we were asked to do another one 3months later and that's the one that came back zero! We never received the actual results from the first but both tests were done in craigavon so our gp reffered us to the royal last july! We saw dr traub in the november and as their was confusion over first results he wanted to test dh again so he knew exactly what our chances were!
Dh was tested on jan then we received that letter few days ago I hope we see dr traub soon to find out for definate as I always thought it was unlikely a zero count changed!! But from what the letter said surely it wasn't zero this time as fertility treatment wouldn't be a option without something!
I'm just trying to hold onto what the letter said and take the positives from it


----------



## hopewishpray

Thankyou elvisking
I will definately do a lot of hoping wishing and praying  
I'm glad you think the letter is positive roll on our next appointment
Babydust for everyone xxxx


----------



## Cat1980 (heavenli)

Hey all, I haven't really posted on here before but have been watching closely as to what is going on...  Baby Dreams it looks like we are going to be going through treatment at the same time. Im also expecting to begin treatment May/June. Am really panicking though because I need to lose lots of weight that I just can't shift!


----------



## Jillyhen

Hey heavenli

Hopefully you will get your letter end March beg april to start on Mays af. We got ours in Nov and are starting this month.

I was worried they would weigh me but thankfully she just checked my bp.

Jillyhen


----------



## Cat1980 (heavenli)

Thanx Jillyhen... Good luck with your tx...  Hopefully I will hear in the next two months then. Im not sure how it works out.. I havent seen hide nor hair of AF since last April! The joys of PCOS! I wonder how that affects beginning tx


----------



## confusedcarly

Hi All!
Jillyhen - All the best for starting your drugs tomorrow! You're another step closer hun xx
Madein Belfast - congrats on the news of the twins!   
Manicmum - hi there! Im going to the RVH in March also to get ovarian cysts removed( there actually endo cysts) and some adhesions removed to. Im going in on the 13th and having the op on the 14th. The nurse told me it could take 2-3 weeks to recover but just depends on the person.  Ive talked to a few different people and they say they recover quite well but just feel quite bloated afterwards. You prob already know this. For all we know we could be going in at the same time lol All the best for the op   


Hello to everyone else  - just a flying visit tonite so sorry if i have missed anyone xxx


----------



## mumstheword

Thanks girls for getting back to me.  We both got letters at the weekend asking us to contact the RVH for our referral appointment to be set up.  Have to ring them tomorrow.  

Hopewishpray - Even if both tests are zero (like ours are) you and you DH will get referred for the next stage which will be checking the reason for his infertility. At the minute we are waiting to see if my husband has a blockage or something like that - which they can correct or retrieve sperm in different methods (thus the fertility appointment).  Thats the next step for us.  If we don't get the results we are praying for the there are other routes (but I don't want to go down that path until we have to).  Hope Dr Traub has some good news for you both and things will be much more straightforward for you.

Danni Doots - Wow, you've been through a lot already and a lot of waiting.. I hope everything goes really well for you next month and we hear your good news soon. You must be getting excited (albeit nervous) now?..


----------



## Jillyhen

Happy Valentines day girls

Hope you got  spoilt. I cant believe the weekend is over and monday is here again. Im totally shattered I hardly splet a wink last nite and am totally out of sorts today.

Hope you all had a lovely weekend.

Jillyhen


----------



## babydreams282

Morning Ladies

HAPPY VALENTINES DAY - I hope you are all getting spoilt rotten today - cause you all deserve it! 

Heavnli - yes it does look like we shall be cycle buddies, hopefully we will both get our letters of offer next month and get started on Mays AF.  Try not to worry about weight loss, you really do have enough to worry about.  I do hope it goes well for you.  

Jillyhen - try to get an early night tonight and hopefully you'll feel better tomorrow

Mumstheword - Did you get your appt sorted hun?

Confusedcarly & Manicmum - not long now for your ops, i do hope they go well and you both make a speedy recovery.

Hopewishpray, Dannii, elvis, mib and everyone else reading - hope you are all well.

Just back late last night from my break away and it was brillant to say the least, the jacuzzi being the best part...lol.  just wish i had booked today off work.  Cant wait to get home to my Valentines dinner and relax on the sofa with a movie.


----------



## Jillyhen

Hey

How times have changed it was me who took hubby out for his tea last nite so god knows what i will get. Cant really complain tho i got really spoilt over xmas.

I will be in my bed for 9 i think im sat at the desk half dosing could do with matchsticks lol

Jillyhen


----------



## manicmum

Happy Valentines everyone, hope you were all spoilt rotten.


Babydreams282 - thank you so so much for all the best wishes sent my way re the op, really appreciate it, hope your golden ticket comes soon, waiting is awful. Glad to hear you had a lovely break.


Madeinbelfast - Thanks for the information and a big congrats on the BFP delighted for you!


Mumstheword - Thanks so much for  the best wishes.


ConfusedCarly - Thanks for filling me in on what you found out about the operation. You should be back in action by the time I have mine, I go in for the chop at the end of march.  Wishing you all the best too and hopefully the ops will sort all our issues. fingers crossed.


----------



## babydreams282

Morning Girlies

How are we all today?

Well had a lovely Valentines night, got home to find my Hubby slaving away in the kitchen, dining table set with a lovely heart balloon, bottle of champagne and a bag of Soap and Glory goodies - it def made my night


----------



## Dannii_Doots

Hiyas 
I have to go to my docs today to pick up my fsh results & its down by the royal so was just wondering can I just leave my confirmation on treatment form into the rfc instead of posting it? also im not to sure about the hfea forms, do I send them back with March's af details? or bring them with me when we go for our bloods? sorry for all the questoins  hope everyone is well


----------



## Jillyhen

Hey girls

I had sent my hubby a text and was so miffed when he didnt reply really thought he had forgotten only to find a card from moonpig on the mat. Came home from work with red roses. All is forgiven,

Danni if you are bear the rfc i would just leave them in i had faxed mine with the dates of jans af.

Jillyhen


----------



## Dannii_Doots

awww thats lovely jillyhen 
I am pretty close, so it makes more sense just to drop the form in & send the hfea forms with march's af, thanks for the info, hope the sniffings goin well


----------



## Jillyhen

Its still early days but im really tired i did sleep well enough last nite but feel exhausted today.

Exactly, why waste a stamp when you can hand deliver.

Im sure you are getting excited now.

Jillyhen


----------



## mumstheword

Babydreams282 - Got our first appt sorted for next Tuesday.  I'll be wishing away the rest of the week so I can finally get some information about what to expect next and more importantly, when!! :0)

Glad you all had a good Valentines girls!!


----------



## sparklyme

Hi there, danni doots looks like we're gonna be cycling at the same time


----------



## Dannii_Doots

yay a buddy 
I'm all excited now sparklyme, thought I was going to be all by my lonesome lol do you know yet what date your starting?


----------



## babydreams282

Morning Girls

Mumstheword - Thats good you got your appt sorted, maybe now you'll get some answers and be able to move forward.  I'll be   for you.  Keep us posted on how it goes.

Jillyhen - hope things are going ok with the sprays and not getting to many side effects.

Dannii & Sparkly - its good to know you have each other for cycle buddies, you can both go through it together.  

Hello to all other ladies reading - hope you are all doing well!


----------



## sparklyme

Not sure have to return forms with march af an have to go for bloods march 1st.  Am bit nervous as Rfc procedures are very different to the clinic I went to in Glasgow. What bout you? Is this ur nhs go? Any dates goin about? We're for icsi as dh's count is classed as too few to count and they don't swim ): but worked for us 1st time so here's hoping   
Hi to everyone else


----------



## Jillyhen

Hey Babyd

Am feeling grand getting the hang of it now, im finding that im very hungry all the time and totally shattered.

This time next month i will have my egg collection.

Whoopee.

How is everyone?

Jillyhen


----------



## hopewishpray

Hi everyone sorry haven't been on in a few days work is manic at the moment I've a long wknd off now so heading to my mums in scotland can't wait!!
I hope everyone had a lovely valentines day and were spoilt by their other halfs.
Still on the waiting game to see dr traub so we can find out what my dh results were exactly and what our next step is!
Sending you all lots of baby dust and thinking of all of you xxx


----------



## madeinbelfast

Girls I'm just dropping in to say a big hello & thank you for all of the congratulations.

My journey started out privately with consultations, tests & gynae (can't spell!) ops with Dr Traub, NHS funded IVF @ RFC & self funded IVF @ RFC (with Dr Abage doing the EC & ET) so if I can help in any way, please just ask.

I've been feeling a bit nauseous of late so I'll pop in now & again but have been just hitting the sack early each night.

Good luck everyone & wishing you success in your tx journey.

x


----------



## Dannii_Doots

morning 
sparklyme I'm up on the 23rd for hiv/hep tests & then send March's af details back. This is my nhs cycle, we decided that we should have this go & then if or when we need it we wil have our private cycle, I have'nt had treatment anywhere else so not quite sure what to expect, hopefully we can support eachother 
some bubbles for my buddy


----------



## Jillyhen

Danni-doots

We did the same thing 2 will give the nhs cycle a go and if that fails try the self-funded. This is my 1st cycle 2

Jillyhen


----------



## babydreams282

Afternoon Ladies

Hope you are all well and tx is going well and anyone out there waiting - it wont be long now!

I have the same attitude we are giving the NHS a go first and then if this fails we will go private - heres hoping and   it works for us first time


----------



## Dannii_Doots

hi jillyhen & babyd
I wanted to try a self funded cycle but the DP was adament that we wait, it was probably for the best as last year was hard emotionally. Have had a few bad days recently, freaking out about our blood results, am convinced that something bad is going to happen so that we cant start  I know its silly but at the same I cant shake it 

not to long for you now babyd
jilly hope the sniffings going well


----------



## Jillyhen

Hey Danni-doots

Im alrite, still think im doing it wrong as i said on the other thread. Im having no side affects which im worried about 2. Im wondering if i should be feeling side affects by now.

Jillyhen


----------



## babydreams282

Dannii-Doots - its only normally to be feeling apprehensive about pending tx, you will have good days and bad days, just try to stay positive hun, things are happening for you now and they say its a rollercoaster ride...

My DH was the same i was like right lets go private i could sell a kidney or something...lol  He was like i think not, lets just wait - dont know where he gets his patients from.  I think i do enough stressing for the both of us.  I now have myself convinced that by the time we get to tx theres going to be something else wrong or his results are going to be worse


----------



## mumstheword

Thanks Babydreams282.  Thats so sweet.  Will keep you posted!! 

Nearly the weekend!! Another one closer to what we're wishing for!   Have a good one everybody!! xox


----------



## babydreams282

Happy Friday Ladies

Hope you are all well and looking forward to the weekend, im having a relaxing one, babysitting my 2 month niece tomorrow night - i hope i dont get all teary....lol  Im gonna have my poor DHs head melted, with ah i wish we had one and this is what it'll be like when we have our own ... etc etc It will happen someday  .


----------



## Jillyhen

I know how you feel, i have a quiet one this weekend hubby is working tomorrow so think im goin to see my granny and take her out a scoot. Im being a model on sun for a friend who has a bridal shop so im really looking forward to that then out for tea sun nite.

Jillyhen


----------



## elvisking

Hi everyone,

    just checking that everyone is well?! All good here, going in March 3rd for op to remove endo, and cysts. Great! had cyst removal before- which is fine, but nervous- Because they may have to open me up to do the endo removal!  
  I am very squeamish- so not good! Ah well- hopefully it'll help, and we won't need 5th treatment? - being positive!!!

How are you Jillyhen? you sound very apprehensive- just give the nurses at rfc a ring if you are worried about anything- they are very supportive, and most of them are lovely.  

Hope everyone else is doing ok? remember to stay positive and smile. XXXXX


----------



## Jillyhen

Hi

How are you Elvisking, i think im panicking over nothing, there are times its ok and others i feel as if there is nothing. Im in great from and feeling great apart from tiredness, just over a week till we start the lovely injections. 

Get them to give you a premed to chill you out great stuff.

Jillyhen


----------



## babydreams282

Morning Ladies

Elvis - Good luck with your op huni, i hope all goes well im   for you.

Jillyhen - glad the sprays are going ok for you, so how long does that mean you have been on the sprays for and how long will you be on the injections for?

Mumstheword, Dannii, MIB, Hopewishpray and all other lovely ladies reading - hope you are all well - another week begins and another week closer!


----------



## Jillyhen

babyd

Ive been on the sprays for a week now, and off then on the when the injections start thur week the 3rd then 2 weeks of them and fingers crossed e/c is on the 16th. Not long inbetween.

How are you? Still waiting impatiently?

How is everyone else im so glad to see monday over


----------



## confusedcarly

Hey girls...so glad Monday is over!


Jillyhen - glad the sniffing is going well hun! Its amazing to think you could be getting e/c on 16th - so cool!


Elvisking - all the best for the Op.....hope it goes well and it will be the answer! Im going in on the 13th...was just saying to DH that its 3 weeks today    Im feeling quite calm but dnt know how i feel just before they put me out. Im terrified of going under as i have never had anaesthetic before.......Im thinking the same as you that hopefully we wnt need treatment but not getting my hopes up either!


Babydreams - how did your babysitting go? Getting plenty of practice in i hope??!


Just watched one born every minute.....eeeeeek!! Still hasnt put me off tho   


Hello to everyone else and talk soon xxx


----------



## manicmum

Looks like there's a few of us in for the 'slice and dice' in march 


Elvisking - Just wanted to wish you all the best for the op and hopefully it will be keyhole only. I'm thinking positive for you.  


Confusedcarly - Good Luck with yours too, I was terrified just going in for the lap and dye worrying about anaesthetic because my Mum told me she had really bad reactions to anaesthetic when she had the cyst op (about my age). They ask you all that when you go in for the op and I had no probs at all. You will be fine and will be out like a light before you know it. They also give you something to relax you if you want it, and I highly recommend it ;-)


One thing I will be bringing is some throat lozenges for after, I rem waking up and not being able to talk because of a parched and sore throat, also have loads of drinks ready too. It was like I had spent days in the Sahara. That was all I rem from that exploratory surgery. The girl in the next bed shared her throat lozenges, her sister had warned her.  She was a lifesaver. 


Hope everyone having a great morning. xx


----------



## babydreams282

Jillyhen - im good, waiting very impatientily...lol  but it wont be long now im just trying to relax and stay positive.  Not long now for you, things dont half move fast when you start.  I hope it works out for you!

Carly - Babysitting was a dream, she is such a wee angel, loved every minute of it.  Really missed her when i had to bring her home.  3 weeks to your op, god that will fly in, good luck!  One born every minute - i actually havent brought myself to watch it yet, everyone keeps talking to me about it and im like - Ohhhh i dont want it to put me off  

Morning to all other ladies!


----------



## FitFinn

Elvis  & Confused Carly - I've had 3 x laps at RVH, all done by the talented Dr Hunter. I was worried sick before the first one & needn't have been. The hosp are great & the anethstist (?!) will make sure you're totally chilled. 

My first was the worst in the sense that I felt pretty sick coming round so asked for anti sickness stuff the next two times while I was under, meant i didn't feel sick when i woke up! Pain wise, it will depend what they do but they're pretty good with pain relief and I can honestly say I felt grand. 

I've had quite alot of endo scarring removed during all 3 and was generally back on my feet within 48hrs (albeit slowly & slightly stooped!). 

If you have any questions, ask away....


----------



## Jillyhen

How are you girls?

Im ready to scream.. Firstly we where told that the site wasnt passed and now hubby has rang to say the laptop fell off the footstool whe he was upstairs and is now not working what will happen next!! I could just burst into tears hopefully summit else will happen before e/c ot e/t so that i can count that out.

Enough of my rant.. 

Carly and Elvisking not long till your ops im sure you are both dreading it and glad its getting closer to have it over and done with.

Jillyhen


----------



## hopewishpray

Hey ladies
Hope your all well.
Jillyhen when you said your site wasn't passed are u trying for planning permission?
Me and my dh are just starting to build our house after a 3year wait it has def learnt us patience which hopefully will help us with the fertility process lol
But don't give up it will come throught we had two refused and loads of ammendmants before we got it passed!
Well I have had a busy day trying to organise for our holiday in march can't wait my dh doesn't get back from work till the day before we fly out so trying to sort for the two of us on my days off only 10days not that I'm counting!!
Really looking forward to the break been quite down lately just hope once we get back we will have our next app with dr traub but think that's wishful thinking!
Hope all the ladies who started treatment are doing well and all the ladies waiting get their app soon!
I've been looking at origins but think I want to get all our tests and results done at rfc first before we decide it is expensive but is their much difference between them and rfc private? the waiting is horrible though!
Hope x


----------



## Jillyhen

Hi Hopewishpray

Aw lucky you heading away.  So jealous where are you off 2?

Yeah we where hoping to build behind my inlaws and there is rath on the site ( some mount or summit) and they guy that did our plans knew this but said there wouldne be a problem with passing. Planners are now saying that we are 2 close to the giants causeway and also heritage probs even tho we are 3.5 miles away and there is other new builds near by. We are out so much money at the min and what we have paid couldve got us a course of private ivf. Im starting to feel stressed out which i dont need to be at the min as we have just started ivf.

Have said to hubby if we dont get it passed we can just stay out where we are or look at other options.

Jillyhen

Roll on home time till i get a good cry lol


----------



## babydreams282

Jillyhen - aww chin up love, stay positive things will work out - go home have a good cry and come back stronger tomorrow!

Hopewishpray - your so lucky to be heading away, thats exactly what you need right now, make this time go quicker for you, i do hope you get your appt soon, at least you'd have something to work towards.  This whole process is so god dam expensive, its just so hard that some people just fall pg so easily and we have to pay for it, along with everything else - it just doesnt seem fair


----------



## hopewishpray

Oh jillyhen it sounds like a nightmare your architect should of known that we are on a greenbelt so have come up against a lot of obstacles just so glad we can start as we have been living with our in laws which as brilliant as they are we need our own space again!
We are going to thailand a late honeymoon we got married 18months ago but never had the big honeymoon but we really need it now the stress of planning permission and finding out about dh count just need to recharge our batteries 
What stage of treatment are you now?
Everthing will work out for you both I think everything in life is timing and yours is on its way 
Lots of baby dust for you once you get home from work have a lovely bath pjs on and a cream egg it helps me lol 
Xxx


----------



## hopewishpray

I know what you mean babyd
Everywhere I look people are falling pregnant it just feels so unfair and then I feel awful for thinking like that as I wouldn't wish fertility problems on anyone!
I holiday will hopefully bring me back positive again as its going to be a long journey just glad I have support from family friends and especialy all the girls on here as you all know what its like 
I hope your well babyd sending you lots of baby dust too xxxx


----------



## Jillyhen

Thanks girls

Thailand sounds bliss.. Worth waiting for..

We arent really on a greenbelt and the house isnt even visible from the road and he was certain it would be ok so put in for full planning permission instead of outline. i just cant think what money has been wasted. The guy is away today and i have left a message for him to ring me as i want to get my spoke in.

Im on the second week of sprays and i think af is on her way my stomach is aching so thats prob why im a bit emotional. 

My mum and dad are away so ive ti nip up and check the house once i get home the pj's will be on and i will have no laptop either. How will i ever cope lol

I have my chocolate fix earlier flake praline soo yummy

Jillyhen


----------



## mumstheword

Hi all,

We had our appointment today with the RVH.  The staff were lovely.  We are now waiting on a biopsy to check if DH has any sperm.   We were told the wait would be three to five months.  Then approx ten months for IVF.  Can anyone fast forward a year! its sooo long when I was ready to have a baby two years ago!!  

Hope all your tests go well!!!

Hopewishpray - enjoy your honeymoon!! hope you have a fantastic time away!!  
Jillyhen - your on the home straight!! Stay positive.  And eat plenty of Chocolate!!
ConfusedCarly - I love one born every minute! Never miss it! Its so emotional!! 

Enjoy the rest of your week girls!! xox


----------



## confusedcarly

Hi girls! How are ya all?


Having a quiet week. Just done my Davina workout and then made choc cupcakes...i  just felt the need to make them    Gonna take them into work tomorrow!


Jillyhen - hope you get the planning issue sorted...its the last thing you guys need right now - have a good cry and tomorrows another day...  


mumstheword - i love one born every minute too - my DH thinks im mad for watching it but i just love it! i had once thought about being a midwife when i left school - but dunno if i wudda been cut out for it! I always tear up when the baby is finally born...awwh! Hopefully your tests come back good too. It seems a long wait but keep positive and as busy as possible and the time will fly!


Fitfinn - thx for the info re: lap. I dnt know how i will be - im not feeling nervous at the mo but when it comes to it i dunno.....When i had to go for the wee test to check the tubes i literally cudnt stop shaking and the nurse gave me a voucher for a cup of tea at the cafe to calm myself down - so dear knows how i will be! lol All the best with your treatment - sending you lots of       and keeping everything crossed for ya.


Also hello to Hopewishpray and babydreams and anyone else ive missed!


----------



## babydreams282

Jillyhen - good luck with the planning, hope it works out.  Try to relax though, you need to be stress free for this tx.

Mumstheword - i do hope you get some good news about your DH results.  Im   for you.  The wait is horrendous, its crazy how in some places in the UK you get treatment pretty much after DX but in others you have to wait   not good!  Im due my letter of offer next month for tx in May and yes ive had good days and bad days but it does go quick, when i look back now its flew in, didnt feel like that a the time though.  Try filling your months up with things to look forward to, thats how i got through it.  I wish you all the best  .

Hopewishpray - enjoy Thailand, relax and soak up the sun - Oh just thinking about it, im so Jealous!!  

Carly - whats the Davina work out like, a couple of my friends us her DVDs and love them, im thinking of buying it to give it a go?

Fitfinn, Manicmum, Elvis, Danni-Doots - hope you are all well!

Midweek - yeeeooo!  Got a hen party this weekend, so ive been shopping for things over the last week - my bank balance dosen't know whats hit it!  Really looking forward to it though


----------



## Jillyhen

hey girls

It seems like ages since i have been on as ive had no computer since tue and its like ive an arm missing.

We think we may have a solution to the planning problem wont know for another 2 weeks.

Babdy enjoy the hen do where are you for?

Hope the rest of you ladies are well thank crunchie its fri so looking forward to my wee trip to dublin to see usher whoop whoop.

Jilyhen


----------



## babydreams282

Jillyhen - Fingers crossed for the planning!  Heading to Newry for the hen, super excited... just know im gonna be dying on Sunday...lol.

Ah i had forgotten your off to see Usher, you lucky girl you.  Enjoy it, you'll love him! 

Hows the sprays going for you?


----------



## Jillyhen

Hi Babd

Sprays are goin fine have been feeling great but i think that was due to the fact that i was off work until today. Omg Usher was amazing so beautiful in real life, nite was dampened as my af reared her ugly head nad it was soo painful but i still struggled on.

Injections start on fri.

How is everyone?

Jillyhen


----------



## babydreams282

Mid Week!

Jillyhen - its great getting a few days off work, it does you the world of good.  So jealous you got to see usher.  

Confusedcarly, mumstheword, hopewishpray, manicmum, elvis - how are you all?  hope your all ok!

I have a question i hope some of you lovely ladies can help with - im trying to sort some annual leave out in work, and need to book the time off before anyone else takes it.  We all have to work round eachother in work and two people cant be off at the same time.  So if i get my letter of offer this month for tx with Mays AF - which i have briefly tried to work out and should be around May 23rd.  Is it 21 days after that when i would start?  Then how long would it be before i need to take time off for EC and ET?  I know i wont know exactly because i dont know what protocol im on but i just need a rough estimate.


----------



## Jillyhen

Hey baby

Im a month inbetween starting sprays and e/c started 13th Feb and collection 16th March then fingers crossed 2 days later for transfer. Im up on the 9th for a scan then another scan on the 14th dates may change depending on things are. This may not help you but give you a rough guideline.

Jillyhen


----------



## ob7

hi every1 just thought id join in here cos im from ni too.im off work at the min recovering from my op and so bored but glad i found this site.i cnt stay off it ive im addicted but its good to have other people to talk too that are going threw the same.would like to knw has any1 been to origin and what they think?me and dh hope to be going there soon.


----------



## babydreams282

HAPPY FRIDAY  

Jillyhen - a great help as always, thanks hun.  It just gives me an idea of time frame and a rough estimate, getting time off work can be a nightmare.  Thanks

HI ob7 - welcome, the site is great, you'll def get all the answers you need on here.  I havent been to origin myself but lots of other ladies on here have and im sure will be along soon to help you.  After asking about Origin previously i have decided to go with them after i have had my first NHS appointment.  Ive heard nothing but good stories.  I hope you recovering well from your op, get plenty of rest and take care.  Lots of babydust to you  .

Hi to everyone else and have a good weekend!


----------



## apparition

Hi all
after a failed second cycle Apps is signing off!
Devastated but need a new start after 6 years on this journey.
We have a new house, another birthday and feel the time is right to try a road equally less travelled.

I didn't use the forum much for the second cycle as I was totally hooked during the first. 
You helped nonetheless.
Want to thank you all and those who were there during the first for your support - it was tremendous.

Dh and I have decided that it is just the end of our baby making and want to go down the road of adoption.
I'll stop in now and then to hear all your news - hoping to join the adoption forum.

Good luck to you all and we so hope your dreams and prayers are answered.
The dream is worth it but never loose sight of the blessings of you & your DH. 
That is the gift we were given through our journey.

Baby dust to you all.    

with love Apps


----------



## manicmum

HI Everyone,

babydreams282 : I'm fine, cant wait to get my op over with, not long now, thanks for much for asking, glad you're good too.

Ob7: welcome, hope you recover quickly from your op. I will be heading in at end of march for cyst removal and freeing up blocked tubes too. I haven't used origins either but as BabyD says there are loads of people here who have and there is so much good advice.

apparition: so sorry to hear you are moving on, I wish you all the best, I have heard of people who started then the adoption route and then had BFP with no intervention, u never know! Fingers crossed.

hope everyone had a great weekend, hugs


----------



## babydreams282

Hi Girls

How are we all doing.

Manicmum - im sure you cant, it wont be long coming in though, the waiting around is awful though, isnt it?  

Apps - im so sorry to hear your news, i do hope you find the strength to carry on, good luck with your adoption process.  

Jillyhen - hows the injections going for you, is your scan tomorrow?  

ob7 - hope your well on the mend now after your op! 

carly, mumstheword, hopewishpray, fitfin, danni and any other ladies ive missed hope your all doing ok


----------



## Jillyhen

Hi Babyd

Hows things with you?

Yip we are up at 750 for a scan fingers crossed all goes well.. Will be an early start prob have to leave 6.45 as hubby informs me there is roadworks on the Ballymena line.

Finding the injections ok still cant bring myself to do them, hubby has been an angel and is doing them for me. When he goes to give me them our mad kitten comes and sit on my stomach and im trying hard not to laugh. 

How is everyone else keeping? Any more golden ticket arrivals?

Jillyhen


----------



## ob7

hi girls thanks for writing back im well on the mend now hope to start back to work next week.everything to do with infertility is such a waiting game i now have to wait for my doc to send my info on op to origin.he was on hols there so i rang last week and said to his secretary about sending it then i rang yesterday and its still not sent.its so frustrating because origin wont see me again untll they get the letter they have to do 1 more blood test and i have to have another appt with the doc before i can start my treatment its so annoying


----------



## babydreams282

Jillyhen - god early start for you tomorrow.  Good luck i hope them follies are growing nicely, im sure you'll be along tomorrow with an update.  Agh your wee kitten must be very protective of you, so lovely  

ob7 - waiting around is the worst part.  Hate it when docs dont take things seriously, it can take them so long to do things for you, its very frustrating.  I do hope it gets done soon and you can start your journey.

Sometimes it feels like you just cant get out of first gear......


----------



## Jillyhen

Babyd

He is a wee skitter, but a wee dote at the same time, Its like having a baby in the house lol

I really cant be bothered working today. Im keep thinking that i will get bad news tomorrow or say things dont look good that would be my worst nitemare. Think thats why the sleep pattern has been up the left.


----------



## babydreams282

Stay positive Jilly, all will be good just one more sleep (or maybe not...lol)! x


----------



## ob7

thanks babyd i c ur waiting about as well i hope you get some good news soon so you can get started with your tx


----------



## Polly19

Jillyhen - all the best for your early start tomorrow - hope all goes well


----------



## Jillyhen

Thanks Polly,

Not long till you are starting

Jillyhen


----------



## elvisking

Hi everyone!!!

    Hope you are all well, i haven't been on in a while- busy getting finished at work before the op & now recovering!!
Jillyhen, how are you? started the jabs? Is it Gonal F? I'm sure you'll be grand, good luck. Were you at the hosp today?xx

Confused Carly- do you go in mon? Good luck, you'll be grand. will be thinking about you.xx

I had my 4th laparoscopy/hysteroscopy last thurs. It went really well, and i feel ok. I had a lot more work done than they thought i'd need- Ovarian cysts removed off both, a large ft cyst and endo removal & adhesion repair! I am bruised & came out the next day with an awful stomach bug, but thankfully i'm getting there.  Going to give it a few months trying naturally now- (as all the work- should improve my chances slightly) and then maybe look at ivf again sept/oct i think? In the meantime we have our 3rd review appt at the rfc on fri!!! Since or last tx- we have been twice to discuss our next tx & are still not on th ewaiting list!!!! 3rd time lucky?? And they wonder why they are so busy..... stop bloomin wasting appointments!!!!

How are the rest of you? Hopewishpray, manicmum, babydreams, dannidoots ... are you all keeping well? Any dieting going well? I'm just on my stone off at sw- but havent been in 2 weeks!!! 
Well, all of you take care, good luck & keep smiling! Chat soon.   xxx


----------



## Jillyhen

Hello Elvisking

How are you keeping? Glad the op went well it would be fantastic if you got a natural bfp. Take it easy for a few days and let hubby spoil you

Im good thanks started injections last week goin og so far, and yeah its gonal f. We had a scan this morning with Dr Traub he is happy enough could see 11/12 egg sacs but no guarntee that they contain eggs. So everything looks good for e/c  next wed.

Carly, sorry i forgot you where goin soon for your op keep us posted and i hope things go well.

I better go and do some work feeling very lazy 2day

Jillyhen


----------



## babydreams282

Jillhen - thats good news about your follies growing nicely for you and your on track for next week, i'll be   for you! 

Elvis - glad your op went well and your now on the road to recovery.  Heres hoping for your natural BFP  

Hello to all other ladies


----------



## manicmum

ElvisKing -So glad everything went great with the op, sounds like you had  a lot of work done. I hope you're not too sore. Big congrats on the weight loss too. Thats fantastic.



I got a call from the Royal today asking me did I want to go in for op on this monday  instead of the 27th, I jumped at the chance to get it over with sooner. It looks like ConfusedCarly and I are for the chop the same day, might get to meet up   .


Jillyhen- brilliant all going according to plan so far, 
Babydreams282 - this patience lark is so difficult!
Hello to eveyone else ob7, mumstheword, hopewishpray, fitfinn, danni and the rest of the gang, babydust to all


----------



## confusedcarly

Hey girls hows everyone?


Jillyhen - glad things are going well with the scan and the treatment so far   


Elvisking, Jillyhen ...thanks for all the good wishes and thoughts.....BUT...my op has been put back 2 weeks until the 27th Marc...got a call from the Royal today also! Something to do with some equipment they need   


Manicmum - I pm'd you back!! and im dissappointed we arent going to be 'lap buds'   ps. is prof mcclure doing your lap?


Hi to everyone else....just a flying visit so sorry for anyone ive missed.


I think i will have a few glasses of wine this weekend then...every cloud.....  


xxx


----------



## manicmum

Have a few drinkies  for me too ConfusedCarly, I'll be on the war rations. I'm gutted we won't be "lapbuddies". I was looking forward to having a banter and trying not to laugh   .


----------



## babydreams282

Happy Friday Ladies

Another week done and another week closer.  

How is everyone keeping?  Any plans exciting plans for the weekend?

AFM - Driving myself potting at the minute, everyday i get home from work, im opening the front door with my eyes focused on the mat, hoping and praying my letter of offer this there.


----------



## ob7

hi babyd how r u im sure ur going mad waiting on ur letter but all good things come to those who wait.im not doing anything at the weekend at all of drink for lent if i last.still no word from my doc abt my letter for origin so im still waiting patiently too.are you doing anything nice at the weekend?


----------



## Jillyhen

Whooppee its friday.

How are you all ladies?

Thanks goodness its fri i am soo tired finishing today at 3.00 so looking forward to getting home.

Babyd your golden ticket wil arrive hun dont panic, you big white envelope will be put thru the door soon.

Carly how are you doin? Have a glass or 2 for me lol im trying to be good and not take any.

Im wishing my life away at the min , cant wait to be drug free.. Roll on tues.

Hope you all have a lovely weekend.

Jillyhen x


----------



## babydreams282

ob7 - we just have to be calm (easier said than done, i know) but your right good things do come to those who wait - so roll on the good things!  

Im finishing here at 4pm then im baby sitting my little niece this evening, she is only 6 months old and so much fun.  DH is out with friends tonight so i have her all to myself.. he he  Going to a friends house tomorrow for a few drinks, i say a few but when we get together we end up having bucket loads.  Need to be good, hitting the gym sunday morning - with a hangover, this should be fun.... 

Have a great weekend girls, whatever your doing! x


----------



## ineen

Hi 

Can anyone help me please, Does anyone out there know what the acceptable bmi level for icsi is at rfc?

I'm about to start treatment next month and I have to go for my HIV bloods on Wed.

Praying for everyone who is walking this long road


----------



## AmandaB1971

Usually BMI of 30 if you are an NHS patient and privately they're a bit more lenient! 

Axxx


----------



## babydreams282

Hey Jilly

Just wanted to wish you good luck for ec tomorrow, i hope all goes well for you.  

Hows all you other ladies, hope you are all keeping ok!


----------



## AmandaB1971

New home this way Ladies --------------------------------------------->

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=259237.new#new


----------

